# My Girl



## Guest

If its ok and no one minds im going to do a daily diary.
just for my sake ...it will be boring..but to me it will mean something
so special..

26-05-09....Day 53

Today minni isnt eating much..she has had a discharge for a few days now and lots of it. She has got so big that her little tummy is actually rubbing against the floor,her babies are active we sit for hours watching them wriggle inside her.She loves to lay on me and have her tummy rubbed..and i can feel her babies wriggling while im doing it.
Mum is giving her smaller meals but often.

Sammy


----------



## Guest

I am sure I can speak for us all Sammy when I say 'we would all love to read your daily diary'
We shall be looking to it now!!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

yay how exciting its not boring at all i love reading it.! we have already spoken about all the stuff stated above  so i dont need to say my bit again lets see what others think 
thinking of you and minni at this special exciting time 
kerry xxxx


----------



## Guest

What a lovely idea :thumbup:


----------



## carol

oh love it when we keep track of pups being born and seeing them grown and leave it like they are ours as well.

catn wait to see them


----------



## clueless

You keep posting a Daily update Sammy I defo will read


----------



## ninja

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am sure I can speak for us all Sammy when I say 'we would all love to read your daily diary'
> We shall be looking to it now!!!!
> lol
> DT


yep i for one would love to read your daily diary as i am sure there are many others on here who would , xx


----------



## noushka05

thats such a good idea Sammy, looking forward to reading tomorrows update xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Nope not at all boring  I lurve puppies & hearing all about them :thumbup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya Sammy

Can't wait to read all your updates, Molly is Day 48 so we are right behind you and hopefully I will learn loads from your updates.

Rach x


----------



## Guest

Hello lovely sammy..!
How little minni today, is she eating abit more now? bless her 
kerry xxx


----------



## Vixie

I will not be bored reading the daily updates, we are all puppy mad and I will be eagerly looking in on this thread every day


----------



## Guest

27-05-09 Day 54.

Today Minni has had (Raw)sirloin steak for lunch and she enjoyed a little of it then gave up.So mum has g iven her even smaller meals every hour or so...she still has this huge amount of discharge and has to have her...thingy washed regular with warm water. Today she hasnt wanted snuggles all she wants is to be left alone...and as even resorted to hiding just to make sure shes gets the solitude she seems to want.
Since we have been at my parents minni as enjoyed barking at the postman and not allowing him to enter the gate...but today mum said that minni seemed to look at Harry (postman) as if to say " cant be bothered" and walked off..mum said she thought Harry seemed disapointed that he didnt have to use his 'Mission Impossible' techniques that he has developed since minni has been here.
Josh , my son , aged 5 years old..said hes never getting pregnant cos minni ' Looks sooo miserable ' ..
i am going to attatch a phot of minni's tummy..its not very clear one but i took it on my mobile..
Sammyxxx


----------



## ninja

blimey she eats better than mine do ,
she must be fed up but not long to go now , x


----------



## Guest

God i remember just how that felt. I didn't want to chase the Postman either 

Hugs to Minni


----------



## Guest

aww poor minni.! shes sounds soo fed up but thats all normal you will just have to leave her to it now and not bother her 
As long as the discharge is still white/creamy colour theres no problem..
If its black or greeny you need to ring vets straight away.
Her stomach looks just like divas did bless her..!
Big hugs to minni and you your doing a great job lovely 
kerry xxx


----------



## ninja

rainy said:


> God i remember just how that felt. I didn't want to chase the Postman either
> 
> Hugs to Minni


thats not what you were saying the other night in the bar , lol x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> thats not what you were saying the other night in the bar , lol x


Miss DD you are cruising for a smacked bottom. I only just forgave you for yesterday. :nono:


----------



## Guest

Fantastic idea sammy 

Fancy not eating her serloin steak? what are the humans in the house having? mince and tatties? 

Your poor boy deciding he's never going to get pregnant!  :lol:, when my daughter found out where the babies came out of she was horrified and decided that it was a silly idea, and why werent we like kangaroos with a pouch (i see her point!).

Hugs to you and mini (()) xxx


----------



## ninja

rainy said:


> Miss DD you are cruising for a smacked bottom. I only just forgave you for yesterday. :nono:


blimey you been in the bar already :001_rolleyes: lol, x


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Miss DD you are cruising for a smacked bottom. I only just forgave you for yesterday. :nono:


why what have i done  you picking on me again today


----------



## Georges Mum

hey fab thread - i love to catch up on these threads!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Hi Sammy sam sam!!! How's your litle girl this morning??? xxx sending big licks and cuddles from my two!! xxxx


----------



## Guest

28-05-09 Day 54/55

Last night minni was panting all night long..and couldnt settle..and my mum said minni fell asleep exhausted at 5..she hasnt panted today but she has had very loose stools..(watery dad said )and her temp this moring was 38.0c
and 38.0c is 100.4f..* smug face* i conversed it on my own!
She is eating tidgy widgy amounts and she is fed up..so she has been on my bed today and i have pampered her...with oily tummy rubs and my son said he was going to give her some head massage...when he had finished she look like she had had a afro perm..hahaha! My daughter wanted to put nail varnish on mins nails..but i drew the line there...

I have spoke to kerry who is being a blimmin angel:001_wub: and looking after us all and she told us its norman to pant a week earlier...so were a bit calmer

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the update Sammy!!! sure DD will look after you!!!! and I hear she has made herself available to you via other methods of communication!!
Don't know how she spreads herself around like she does!!! she's like dog poo our DD is !!! EVERYWHERE!!!
lol
DT


----------



## ninja

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thanks for the update Sammy!!! sure DD will look after you!!!! and I hear she has made herself available to you via other methods of communication!!
> Don't know how she spreads herself around like she does!!! she's like dog poo our DD is !!! EVERYWHERE!!!
> lol
> DT


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:, x


----------



## Guest

Ummm i havent been refered to as like dog poo before so dont no if i should take that as a compliment or not.! hehe
The runny toilets and the constant panting and restlessness still makes me think shes will have them sooner than her due date.Witch isnt a problem.
But then saying that diva was like that and she hit her due date pretty much straight on..
So you could have this for a couple of days or she could be getting ready 
So i would just keep a real close eye on her..I bet she enjoyed her belly and head rubs bless her ..
I dont think i would have let her put nail vanish on either to be honest haha
Keep us updated i like to read it and you know were all here. 

Kerry-The-Blimmin-Angel


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thanks for the update Sammy!!! sure DD will look after you!!!! and I hear she has made herself available to you via other methods of communication!!
> Don't know how she spreads herself around like she does!!! she's like dog poo our DD is !!! EVERYWHERE!!!
> lol
> DT


Yesh...DD has made herself available to me via all forms of communication!! And just to make sure i contact her at the most awkward moments and she always answers!!:wink5:

sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Yesh...DD has made herself available to me via all forms of communication!! And just to make sure i contact her at the most awkward moments and she always answers!!:wink5:
> 
> sammy


she has good batteries does our DD, Bet her Mum wishes they would wear out sometimes though!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

haha DT i have duracell and mum does wish i didnt have so much energy haha Im always talking to as you can imagine ..

Yes sammy you know you can contact me any day and time i will be here to help


----------



## Molly's Mum

hiya Sammy

lovely to hear the update, keep them coming. Molly is 5 days behind so your updates are helping loads. Felt the pups for the first time last night - yippee, dozy mare that I am, was nearly in tears!!

Hope that you post a full labour thread, so I can learn from you!!

Rach x


----------



## crazycrest

DoubleTrouble said:


> she has good batteries does our DD, Bet her Mum wishes they would wear out sometimes though!!!
> lol
> DT


Yes please LOL 
Hi Sammy, it sure sounds like your girl will have them earlier than you expect,
although the panting & restlessness can seem to drag on! 
Keep us posted


----------



## vizzy24

Great idea I will be checking in for my daily dose


----------



## Guest

29-05-09 Day55/56 Temp-99.6f/37.5c

Today minni has had more loose stools..she was panting this morning and then stopped after a few hours..and she doesnt like me today..she just wants my dad( and hes loving it )
Mum noticed she was dripping a little liquid from one of her nipples...milky colour..mum cleaned her up and this seemed to settle down.
Minni has still got the discharge but its colourless and no odour to it..
She loves tummy rubs..but only from my dad today..
For breakfast she had a boiled egg and soldiers ( only a few soldiers) my dad hand fed her and i could hear him saying* eat up little girl * reminded me of being a little girl and he used to say egg and soldiers are very important to growing girls
she wasnt interested in lunch and she didnt want her afternoon snack =(

OOOOOOhh and mum ordered a heat mat pad thingy and it came today...so mum has everything ready now =-)

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Hope they don't come early and i miss hit. xx


----------



## Vixie

thanks for the update , it looks like she's keeping everyone on their toes bless her.

Not long now I bet everyone's getting excited about their arrival


----------



## Guest

Thanks fort he update sammy not much has changed then hehe...
Shes keeping you all going bless her little sock, are well atleast she hasnt gone off you all she still likes your dad.!
Great that the heat pad has came you got that quick from when i told you, you dont hang about do you haha but thats good
look forward to the next update. 
i was serprised i didnt hear from you this morning thats the first isnt it..i was wondering if you was alright.
lots of love kerry xxxx(((hugs to minni the clever girl))))


----------



## Guest

i'm probably going to miss it! I need to hand my mobile number to someone, i need a text to know when they arrive


----------



## noushka05

lovely to hear how Minni is, sounds like shes getting spoiled rotten, bless her xxxx


----------



## ninja

pleased you have everything sorted ,
not long now, xx



billyboysmammy said:


> i'm probably going to miss it! I need to hand my mobile number to someone, i need a text to know when they arrive


has anyone got your fone no now, xx


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> pleased you have everything sorted ,
> not long now, xx
> 
> has anyone got your fone no now, xx


nope 

just had a thought though! i still have 14 sleeps before my hols - she wil have had them by then surely?


----------



## Guest

I for one think its going to be way before 14 days you wont miss it hehe


----------



## ninja

billyboysmammy said:


> nope
> 
> just had a thought though! i still have 14 sleeps before my hols - she wil have had them by then surely?


i hope so or she will pop before then ,

you can pm it to me if you want to although im sure you will still be here , x


----------



## Guest

30-05-09 Day 56/57 Temp 98.2f/37.7c

Minni not eaten anything today..shes been digging and keeps hiding...She was panting on and off in the night..and then again fell asleep.
My mum made her some cod this morning cos minni loves fish of any kind..and she refused.
Then mum made her some scrambled eggs for lunch-again a minni favorite-but she didnt want that either..
I talked to my good friend Kerry and were both convinced something will happen over the next few days..

Will keep you informed..
SAmmy


----------



## Shazach

Oooh, digging - isn't that a good, time is near sign???
See if she'll have a belly rub from me 

Sh xx


----------



## Vixie

looks like shes showing all the right signes now, it shouldnt be too much longer


----------



## Guest

I have spoke to sammy and all she has described to me i think it could be very soon i mean like within the next 24hours  (if minni proves me wrong like our girl did i wont be happy hehe)
Thanks for all the updated on here and mobile sammy you and minni are doing a woderful job as are your parents keep it up  
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Ok i have just been speaking with sammy and said that i would update you all...Minni temp has now dropped to 36.6
She digging abit and is quite restless.!
Sammy said she keep going into the garden and trying for a poo nothing comes out and if it does its runny.
It quite normal for a bitch to have the runs before welp, and for a first time mum to push thinking she needs a poo when really shes is going into labour.
Sammy and her parents have everything ready and in order incase tonight is the night.
There doing great with her 

Kerry(on behalf of sammy) x


----------



## reddogsX3

whohooooooooooo puppies.!!!!!! soon we hope


----------



## sequeena

This is a great idea


----------



## Vixie

thanks for the update DD it really does sound like today is the day  give them my best when you speak again next time


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> thanks for the update DD it really does sound like today is the day  give them my best when you speak again next time


Will do  im sure sammy is very happy with the support from you all 

I think within the next 24hours minni will pop hehe it certainly wont be long :blink:


----------



## Vixie

she is showing all the right signs anyway, cant wait for the next update


----------



## crazycrest

Yeah! come on minni moo, do your stuff


----------



## ninja

going to be glued to this thread now ,
hope she doesnt have them late at night cos i go to bed early you know , x


----------



## Guest

Thankyou Kerry for updating for me..

Minni still panting and digging and then she fell asleep and then she woke up and now she panting and digging..temp still 36.6 and she keeps trying to get uptairs or into garden or behind sofas!

Dad carried me into utility and i stayed as long as i could..but i started to ache and have pain..so now im back in bed..i wanted her to have them in here..but the mcmillan says no..
I will keep kerry updated or my mum will,...also my little girl started with chicken pox...so its a little bit busy here at the moment 

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Thankyou Kerry for updating for me..
> 
> Minni still panting and digging and then she fell asleep and then she woke up and now she panting and digging..temp still 36.6 and she keeps trying to get uptairs or into garden or behind sofas!
> 
> Dad carried me into utility and i stayed as long as i could..but i started to ache and have pain..so now im back in bed..i wanted her to have them in here..but the mcmillan says no..
> I will keep kerry updated or my mum will,...also my little girl started with chicken pox...so its a little bit busy here at the moment
> 
> Sammy


No problem.!
Bless her she will be looking for a place she finds safe and quite. 
Shes got your parents so dont worrie to much about not being there sweetie
Yes keep me updated im here to help and to let people on here no of any updates for you..
and im still at the other end of the ohone night or day as you know 
Did you send my love to your little girl 
kerry xxxxx


----------



## noushka05

thanx for the updates Sammy & DD! 

sorry to hear your little girls poorly, my 5yr Nephew has just had chicken pox luckily he wasnt really unwell with it lets hope your little girls the same. xxx


----------



## kiera09

Good luck! I hope everything goes smoothly for minni!  xx
P.S- What breed is she? x


----------



## kiera09

Sorry wot breed is she? x


----------



## Guest

Im not sure if sammy is still here so i will tell you 
She is a shih tzu


----------



## Vixie

I love them colliemerles on here has three of them, thtey are gorgeous dogs


----------



## Agility Springer

Good Luck, and all the Best Minni, and Sammy x


----------



## Guest

Just had a quick update from sammys mum minni has started to shiver..Witch most of us know is another good sign that pups will be here soon


----------



## Vixie

ohh its getting exciting now  good luck to you all  xx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Hope all goes well Sammy
Thinking of Minni as it sounds like it won't long now *


----------



## Classyellie

Awww more puppies coming!

Thinking of you both and hope all goes well for Minnie


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hiya Sammy,

Good luck honey, thinking of you & Minni.

Rach x


----------



## kayz

Hope everything goes well! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Guest

I have some news  on behalf of sammy and her parents 
Minni has had 5 babies during the early hours of this morning and they are all fine..Minni has not passed any of the placenta`s so the vet is on his way round to check on minni..
Sammy or her mum should be on later to give a more detailed post of there experince of there first time welping a bitch, but until then i have promised i will keep you all updated for them..
kerry xxxx


----------



## Vixie

thanks for the update  glad all the pups were delivered safely and hope the vet sorts out little Minni soon, send them my congratulations  xxxx


----------



## ninja

pleased to hear pups are all fine :yesnod:, xx


----------



## charlie9009

More puppies!!! :w00t:  

Congratulations, and I hope all goes well with Minni. I can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> I have some news  on behalf of sammy and her parents
> Minni has had 5 babies during the early hours of this morning and they are all fine..Minni has not passed any of the placenta`s so the vet is on his way round to check on minni..
> Sammy or her mum should be on later to give a more detailed post of there experince of there first time welping a bitch, but until then i have promised i will keep you all updated for them..
> kerry xxxx


WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO

CONGRATULATIONS SAMMY AND MINI!

YAY!

So happy for you hun! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm sure everything will be fine with the placenters  - she's just grabbing the medical attention for herself 

HUGS! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sequeena

This is great news, yay for puppies!!
I'm sure Minnie will be just fine


----------



## Fleur

Congratulations Minni girl.
Looking forward to seeing pictures.
Hope mum is doing well.


----------



## Agility Springer

Oh wow, thats brilliant news!! well done all involved, again another set of lovely pups safely brought into the world!  how lovely


----------



## crazycrest

Congratulations Sammy & well done minni moo 
Hope it all went smoothly for you all :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Erro!
Well what a day that was!..Before i carry on i would like to say a huge blimmin thankyou to DD(Kerry) for being there for my mum in the small hours of the morning.
And also..I want to ask this question to any breeders......How do you keep so calm!!!??:laugh:..my mum was running aorund like a headless chicken..and dad was taking a video and pics...and then mum was saying to him " will you put that blimmin camcorder down ..i need help !! "..and dad was saying to her " calm down woman..its only birth! "..

Minni started to pant and dig and then seemed to panic and want to find somewhere private...at 3-30 a bubble appeared and then a very fast delivery of the first puppy:001_wub:

3:30 Girl-7oz..brindle&white 
4:15 Girl-6oz...brindle&white
4:50 Boy-6oz...Black&white
5:45 Girl-5.9oz Brindle&white
7:20 Girl-6oz Black&White

No placentas was delivered during the birth...So mum called the vet and he said to ring him later if she still hasnt delivered any...shes delivered one.
In the Book Of The Bitch..it says 24 hours is acceptable amount of time to wait for afterbirth...but vet said it isnt..
So mum is going to ring him back.
The puppies are noisy..i can hear them in here...they make noises even when theyre feeding...
I went to watch minni for a short time and i have to say its blimmin messy...my tip to anyone waiting for puppies is-- You can never have enouigh towels and newspapers!! "
I will get some more pics...but these are what dad took..


----------



## crazycrest

AWW They are just gorgeous Sammy, your mum can relax a little now & let Minni do the hard work for a few weeks, then it really starts getting messy lol.
Well done all & have fun :biggrin:


----------



## Fleur

CONGRATULATIONS

Sounds like it was organized Chaos - LOL 

Thx for the pictures they all look so sweet.


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro!
> Well what a day that was!..Before i carry on i would like to say a huge blimmin thankyou to DD(Kerry) for being there for my mum in the small hours of the morning.
> And also..I want to ask this question to any breeders......How do you keep so calm!!!??:laugh:..my mum was running aorund like a headless chicken..and dad was taking a video and pics...and then mum was saying to him " will you put that blimmin camcorder down ..i need help !! "..and dad was saying to her " calm down woman..its only birth! "..
> 
> Minni started to pant and dig and then seemed to panic and want to find somewhere private...at 3-30 a bubble appeared and then a very fast delivery of the first puppy:001_wub:
> 
> 3:30 Girl-7oz..brindle&white
> 4:15 Girl-6oz...brindle&white
> 4:50 Boy-6oz...Black&white
> 5:45 Girl-5.9oz Brindle&white
> 7:20 Girl-6oz Black&White
> 
> No placentas was delivered during the birth...So mum called the vet and he said to ring him later if she still hasnt delivered any...shes delivered one.
> In the Book Of The Bitch..it says 24 hours is acceptable amount of time to wait for afterbirth...but vet said it isnt..
> So mum is going to ring him back.
> The puppies are noisy..i can hear them in here...they make noises even when theyre feeding...
> I went to watch minni for a short time and i have to say its blimmin messy...my tip to anyone waiting for puppies is-- You can never have enouigh towels and newspapers!! "
> I will get some more pics...but these are what dad took..


Hello sammy
No problem i told you the whole time i would be there no matter the time.
They are good weights for a litter of 5 
Pups are really noisey arent they, bless them you think your mums running around now you wait till the 3/4weeks thats another story haha

They are gorgouse all chunky healthy looking pups sammy :001_wub:
Well done to your mum she was great (she didnt need me she had its going her self really ..)
lots of love to you and your family

Congratulations on the newest members to your family
kerry xxxxx


----------



## Vixie

OMG the are gorgeous so adorable, congratulations on the new arrivals, hopefully minni will pass the other placentas soon  xxxx

you must be over the moon with them, thankyou for coming and updating us.

Well done to you all and Kerry for helping out in the early hours as well


----------



## ninja

congrats:thumbup1:,

lovely looking pups , x


----------



## Agility Springer

Aw lovley chunky heaslthy pups. just lovely!!


----------



## noushka05

Congratulations Sammy & family & of course little Minni!!!! they really are Beautiful puppies!!

& well done to our Kerry!!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

awwwwwwwwwww


they definatly have the awwww factor! just beautiful!

Congrats to mini, sammy, sammys mum, sammys dad and DD for a wonderful delivery!


----------



## Small~Fluffy

CONGRATULATIONS
*So pleased all well so well for Minni, you & your family ​*


----------



## Guest

Congratulations to minni Girl And well done to yojur human mum (the one that resembles a headless chicken)
regards
DT
xx


----------



## Guest

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO THATS FANTASTIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!

CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED IT. LOVE AND HUGS TO YOU ALL XXX


----------



## Molly's Mum

Wow Sammy that's brill news. 

They are absolutely gorgeous.

Congrats to all the family & Minni

Loads of love

x x x


----------



## sequeena

Gorgeous pups


----------



## Georges Mum

wow wow wow!!!! They are really gorgeous!! Well done to all of you and a big thank you to Kerry from me for being there! Loooove the pics!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## reddogs

Congratulations on your babies, looking forward to updates

You can't leave this forum for 5 mins and look what happens


----------



## Shazach

Awww, how gorgeous!! Congratulations!
Lovely pics, look forward to seeing more and lots of rep to kerry  

Sh xx


----------



## kiera09

Im not sure if sammy is still here so i will tell you 
She is a shih tzu 

Thanx DD, I'm glad everything went alright-I hope the placenters come out soon. The pups are so cute! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Guest

Minni has had a injection...but still no placentas and mum is certain she didnt eat any..and shes panting a lot....

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Minni has had a injection...but still no placentas and mum is certain she didnt eat any..and shes panting a lot....
> 
> Sammy


Did the vet say how long it might take?


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Minni has had a injection...but still no placentas and mum is certain she didnt eat any..and shes panting a lot....
> 
> Sammy


Sammy did Minni do all the cords herself ? I am not doubting your mum,
but if she did the cords herself then the chances are that she ate them,
they gobble them up real quick & mostly you don't even see the placenta it's that quick LOL


----------



## Fleur

minni girl said:


> Minni has had a injection...but still no placentas and mum is certain she didnt eat any..and shes panting a lot....
> 
> Sammy


Fingers crossed Minni is feeling better soon. As Rainy said did the vet give a time scale on how long the injection will take to work?


----------



## Guest

No minni didnt do the cords..mum did...and the vet said they should be expelled within hours of the injection...that was hours and hours ago!

Sammy


----------



## crazycrest

Ok thanks for clarifying 
Did the vet tell you what to do if the placentas didn't appear within
a certain time after the oxytocin ? Has she contracted at all since the jab ?


----------



## Guest

No...she hasnt contracted..mum said she did teeny pushes and then flopped down asleep...
We have to ring him tomorrow...what will he do to her???
Is she going to be ok?
Will she be very ill??
SAmmy


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> No...she hasnt contracted..mum said she did teeny pushes and then flopped down asleep...
> We have to ring him tomorrow...what will he do to her???
> Is she going to be ok?
> Will she be very ill??
> SAmmy


She may or may not get rid of them within 24 hours herself since the oxytocin, I can't say as i blame her, she sure picked the hottest day for having babies.
Just ring him back tomorrow, he may call & give her a stronger dose of oxytocin, but be guided by your vet on this & don't worry, Minni will be fine x


----------



## Molly's Mum

hi Sammy

Just wanted to say hi & thinking of you honey & Minni

Rach x x


----------



## Guest

Sammy dont panic hunny!

I can only speak from a cats point of view... and although i think it will be the same i'm sure an experienced dog breeder will be along soon....

It sounds to me like she has gone into secondary inertia, the first jab of oxytocin hasnt worked. The vet may give her a 2nd jab of a larger dose, and stay to monitor her... or he may whip her in to do a sort of c-section to remove the placentas - if you are wanting her speyed they can do this at the same time too (not sure what your plans are). They do this to stop infection....

Dont worry she should still be able to feed her pups without a problem, my cat had a c-section after inertia a few weeks ago, and raised her kits without a problem 

hugs xx


----------



## Guest

Thankyou crest girl and BBm...i want her spayed...but mostly i want her well..we adore her..=(..did we do something wrong?? should we have done something ewlse??

and erro rach and thankyou =)

SAmmy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Thankyou crest girl and BBm...i want her spayed...but mostly i want her well..we adore her..=(..did we do something wrong?? should we have done something ewlse??
> 
> and erro rach and thankyou =)
> 
> SAmmy


no you didnt do anything wrong at all!!!!!!!!!

Mini will be fine! So will her gorgeous pups!


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Thankyou crest girl and BBm...i want her spayed...but mostly i want her well..we adore her..=(..did we do something wrong?? should we have done something ewlse??
> 
> and erro rach and thankyou =)
> 
> SAmmy


There's nothing more you could have done Sammy, that's just how things happen sometimes, please don't blame yourselves, just follow the vets advice & all will be well, do make a point of telling your vet you want her spayed though, so if the need arises he knows that it's what you want :001_tongue:


----------



## crazycrest

Minni still might expel them by herself within 24 hours though, I will always give a new mummy that long after having pups to see if it happens naturally!


----------



## Guest

Ok thankyou =))

I feel happier now..=))

Mum asked me to also ask when she can have a bath?

Not my mum!...mini =P

Sammy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Do not bath her yet sammy!
At least until the pups are waened
love
Dt


----------



## crazycrest

You can bath her whenever you like, but be sure to dry her extra dry, you don't want pups to get wet & catch a chill. It may be a few days before Minni is willing to spend that amount of time away from her babies though


----------



## crazycrest

LOL so many varied opinions, you know Minni best, just go with what she wants for now


----------



## Guest

Ok thankyou

She sure smells a bit wiffy though 

Minni..not my mum

Sammy


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Ok thankyou
> 
> She sure smells a bit wiffy though
> 
> Minni..not my mum
> 
> Sammy


She shouldn't be quite so wiffy by tomorrow, she will spend a lot of time
overnight cleaning her self up, your poor mum :lol:


----------



## hobo99

Congratulations on the pups , they look sooo sweet and chubby. Well done minni :yesnod: xx


----------



## cav

AAAAWW CONGRATS,,,,THEY ARE LOVELY!
You can bath her i did my girl cus she stunk
just make sure she is completly dry you dont want get pups cold


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Oh Sammy and Diane...well done!!!!! and well done Minni of course!! they are absolutely beautiful!!! You must be soooo proud!

Sorry I've not been around, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello how was minni over night did she pass any more placenta`s..??
Hope all pups are doing well and your mum got a littlr rest 
kerry x


----------



## Guest

Well...1 in the morning 
Minni passed two placenta's ..and lots of gooey sh...i mean stuff !

Mum called the vet and he called again had a feel around and said he thought he felt a lump..he said he wasnt certain it was a puppy cos it could be retained placenta's..so he gave her another injection and he gave her a anti-biotic injection. He said to ring in the morning if nothing has been passed..he said if he had to guess he would go for it being a puppy. He listened for heart sounds and none was heard.
He looked at puppies and said they was little smashers. He asked mum did she want him to pull their dew claws and mum said she didnt as she doesnt approve..and i dont fully understand the whole dew claw thing anyway. 

It wasnt the vet we had seen before and mum said she wasnt sure of the one that came today cos he only looked 12..and kept referring to 'females' as troublesome creatures...and mum kept ' Pffftting' every time he said it..He also examined Minnis lady bits without a glove on and it made mum heave!

Mum said she wanted to bath Minni but the vet said not too at this stage untill he was certain what she was retaining..
Some of the puppies have gained between 1-2 ounces....the two smallest havent really gained..so mum keeping her eye on those two.

Sammy


----------



## Vixie

thank you for the update, its good she has passed the two and I hope the next one passes soon and pain free for her, he should have worn gloved dirty sod lol


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> thank you for the update, its good she has passed the two and I hope the next one passes soon and pain free for her, he should have worn gloved dirty sod lol


Hahahahha!!
My mum came into my room and said " OMG..what a dirty beast! " , Vixie i nearly weed laughing at the look on her face...shes such a gentle lady...she makes me giggle!

Sammy x


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the update sammy glad she passed another to hopefully she will soon pass what ever is left inside her.
Give her a big snuggle from me...The vets didnt wear gloves eww lol 
well done your doing everything right.
cant wait for some new pictures of the proud mum with her gorgouse litter


----------



## Vixie

minni girl said:


> Hahahahha!!
> My mum came into my room and said " OMG..what a dirty beast! " , Vixie i nearly weed laughing at the look on her face...shes such a gentle lady...she makes me giggle!
> 
> Sammy x


:laugh::laugh: its even funnier when it comes from someone who doesnt normally say thing like that lol lets hope he's not a nail biter :yikes:


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> :laugh::laugh: its even funnier when it comes from someone who doesnt normally say thing like that lol lets hope he's not a nail biter :yikes:


Eewwwwwwwwww * throws up*

Sammy


----------



## Vixie

minni girl said:


> Eewwwwwwwwww * throws up*
> 
> Sammy


 pmsl :lol: sorry I couldnt resist


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> :laugh::laugh: its even funnier when it comes from someone who doesnt normally say thing like that lol lets hope he's not a nail biter :yikes:


PMSL. Ewwwwww.

Glad the pups are ok, hope Minni passes the rest of the goo and gunk shortly  Hugs to all xx


----------



## crazycrest

Glad to hear that Minni is passing them, slowly but surely here!
Sounds like you're all having fun at home :thumbup:
Hope the little ones start to put weight on soon too!!!


PS : I never wear gloves, nothing feels as it should :thumbup:


----------



## kiera09

Hiya guys! Im so glad shes passed 2 after births, I lmao at the "vet nail biter" joke! That was BRILLIANT! Any new pics? I love puppy pics!


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Glad to hear that Minni is passing them, slowly but surely here!
> Sounds like you're all having fun at home :thumbup:
> Hope the little ones start to put weight on soon too!!!
> 
> PS : I never wear gloves, nothing feels as it should :thumbup:


...but crazycrest ...he was ...eww..he was...he was checking her foo foo !!!!

* throws up *

Sammy


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> ...but crazycrest ...he was ...eww..he was...he was checking her foo foo !!!!
> 
> * throws up *
> 
> Sammy


I check all my girls foo foo's with bare hands :w00t:
I have a tap & cleaning products for hands lol :001_tongue:
I do not wear gloves for whelping either :hand:


----------



## Guest

pmsl sammy 

I gotta be honest... if i am helping a queen out... i dont wear gloves either! Freshly scrubbed and disinfected hands... easier to errm feel around!


----------



## Guest

Noooooo you dont understand!!......When i say he was ...checker her foo foo....i mean he was CHECKING ..inside her blimmin foo foo!!!

Ewwwwwww

* Gags and faints*

Sammyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazycrest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl sammy
> 
> I gotta be honest... if i am helping a queen out... i dont wear gloves either! Freshly scrubbed and disinfected hands... easier to errm feel around!


Yep agreed, those newborns are sssllllliiimmmeeeeeyyyyy lol :001_tt2:


----------



## Molly's Mum

You're making me crack up here Sammy

I'm so pleased things are starting to settle down & you sound a lot happier.

Rach x


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Noooooo you dont understand!!......When i say he was ...checker her foo foo....i mean he was CHECKING ..inside her blimmin foo foo!!!
> 
> Ewwwwwww
> 
> * Gags and faints*
> 
> Sammyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sammy you are just toooo funny 
It all comes off in the wash :thumbup:


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> You're making me crack up here Sammy
> 
> I'm so pleased things are starting to settle down & you sound a lot happier.
> 
> Rach x


Hey MM will ya be wearing gloves ????
Sammy like MM i am rolled up at ya :devil:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Sammy going to retch some more now, no I won't be wearing gloves.

Soz Sammy, I hate the things

x


----------



## Guest

lmao yep i cant feel anything on an internal if i have gloves on! All i can say is its good i have teensy hands! Poor girls dont like it if i have to get a vet out with his shovels!


----------



## crazycrest

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao yep i cant feel anything on an internal if i have gloves on! All i can say is its good i have teensy hands! Poor girls dont like it if i have to get a vet out with his shovels!


LOL wish I could say the same about myself, I have vetlike shovels :crazy:


----------



## Guest

No...you still dont understand......he was INSIDE....her foo foo....with NO gloves....to check her loss!!!
With his bare....* heaves*...*gags*...hand!!!!!

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
ewwwwwwwwwwwww

Sammy


----------



## Molly's Mum

oh my god, you are really making me giggle sammy lol - you're nuts (in a lovely way):thumbup:


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> No...you still dont understand......he was INSIDE....her foo foo....with NO gloves....to check her loss!!!
> With his bare....* heaves*...*gags*...hand!!!!!
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> ewwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> Sammy


'Tis only you Sammy, what don't understand :laugh:


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> 'Tis only you Sammy, what don't understand :laugh:


But.....

Noooooooooo

You cant mean......you dont mean........omg..you mean...i cant even type it...i cant even think it...its..so....*retch*...ewwwwwwww

Sammy


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> But.....
> 
> Noooooooooo
> 
> You cant mean......you dont mean........omg..you mean...i cant even type it...i cant even think it...its..so....*retch*...ewwwwwwww
> 
> Sammy


You are a total crackpot PMSL :biggrin:


----------



## Molly's Mum

will you stop it, my lad thinks I've finally lost the plot as I'm laughing at my laptop!!!!

x


----------



## ninja

minni girl said:


> But.....
> 
> Noooooooooo
> 
> You cant mean......you dont mean........omg..you mean...i cant even type it...i cant even think it...its..so....*retch*...ewwwwwwww
> 
> Sammy


sammy,
i am sat here laughing at my comp with tears running down my face :lol::lol::lol::lol:, x


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> But.....
> 
> Noooooooooo
> 
> You cant mean......you dont mean........omg..you mean...i cant even type it...i cant even think it...its..so....*retch*...ewwwwwwww
> 
> Sammy


Today we have...........................:thumbup1:
Sammy the horrified girl


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*

can't comment for gigglin :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Guest

But...i dont think you all understand!

Want me to tell you and say it ...plainly?

but brace yourselves...ccos its not nice!!

Sammy


----------



## Molly's Mum

I've had to wipe my mascara, as I'm in tears, you crazy girl

sammy it's only her foo.........

x


----------



## Guest

oh my sammy youve reduced me to tears of laughter again!   :lol: :lol:

now... i will try to put it plainly.. no gloves, washed hands... finger in and wiggle about ... or more if needed


----------



## ninja

billyboysmammy said:


> oh my sammy youve reduced me to tears of laughter again!   :lol: :lol:
> 
> now... i will try to put it plainly.. no gloves, washed hands... finger in and wiggle about ... or more if needed


pmsl , x


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> oh my sammy youve reduced me to tears of laughter again!   :lol: :lol:
> 
> now... i will try to put it plainly.. no gloves, washed hands... finger in and wiggle about ... or more if needed


OMG !!!

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> I've had to wipe my mascara, as I'm in tears, you crazy girl
> 
> sammy it's only her foo.........
> 
> x


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

but......ewwwww


----------



## Guest

pmsl!

its only a foo!

says i.... sally smelly fingers :devil:


----------



## crazycrest

ThinK about farmyard cows, they Get the whole arm PMSL :yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

billyboysmammy said:


> oh my sammy youve reduced me to tears of laughter again!   :lol: :lol:
> 
> now... i will try to put it plainly.. no gloves, washed hands... finger in and wiggle about ... or more if needed


right I'm seriously crying now, that even made me gag


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> ThinK about farmyard cows, they Get the whole arm PMSL :yikes:


and pigs , been there done that , x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> right I'm seriously crying now, that even made me gag


Now don't you go getting queasy on us!!!!! :hand:
You got it all to come :w00t:


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> and pigs , been there done that , x


Have done sheep too... they get a whole forearm and hand when needed


----------



## ninja

billyboysmammy said:


> Have done sheep too... they get a whole forearm and hand when needed


right up to the shoulder with pigs , x


----------



## Molly's Mum

crazycrest said:


> Now don't you go getting queasy on us!!!!! :hand:
> You got it all to come :w00t:


I'm with you with the no gloves, but FINGER IN AND WIGGLE AROUND

Pass the sick bucket Sammy


----------



## Guest

I feel so sick.....i want to throw up the entire contents of my my tummy!!

Sally smelly fingers...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Pigs foo foos?? ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

whole arm up cows?? ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

" its only a foo" ? ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Sammy


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl!
> 
> its only a foo!
> 
> says i.... sally smelly fingers :devil:


PMSL.

I am still laughing at the fact Sammy calls it a Foo Foo


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> PMSL.
> 
> I am still laughing at the fact Sammy calls it a Foo Foo


could have been worse... she could have called it a "mini" ...... brings a whole new meaning to her dogs name  :shocked:


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> PMSL.
> 
> I am still laughing at the fact Sammy calls it a Foo Foo


Rainy!!!

You have no idea what a bad time im having with Sally smelly fingers and crazyfingers..and kira pig foo toucher..and mollys foo foo!!!

Sammy-the-gloved-girl


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> could have been worse... she could have called it a "mini" ...... brings a whole new meaning to her dogs name  :shocked:


LMAO. Do you think she is still being sick or has she just drooped off then thread in utter disgust


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> I'm with you with the no gloves, but FINGER IN AND WIGGLE AROUND
> 
> Pass the sick bucket Sammy


Hahahahahhaahahha!!

See!! told you!

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Sammy


----------



## crazycrest

I am not going to be able to post any more on here, I cannot read 
for the tears streaming down my face & I am laughing that hard I'm
giving myself a headache :thumbup1:


----------



## Molly's Mum

minni girl said:


> Rainy!!!
> 
> You have no idea what a bad time im having with Sally smelly fingers and crazyfingers..and kira pig foo toucher..and mollys foo foo!!!
> 
> Sammy-the-gloved-girl


We love you really Sammy :001_wub:

But it is on Foo...... Ya can't feel properly with gloves on.....

p.s. you've made my night honey x x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> We love you really Sammy :001_wub:
> 
> But it is on Foo...... Ya can't feel properly with gloves on.....
> 
> p.s. you've made my night honey x x


Good !

* hugs*

Sammy x


----------



## Guest

Oh Sammy you are funny. 

Foo Foo Shmoo shmoo it's just some lady bits.


----------



## crazycrest

Oh yes Sammy....you are loved :thumbup:
From now on I shall know know you as................


FOO MAN CHOO :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> I am not going to be able to post any more on here, I cannot read
> for the tears streaming down my face & I am laughing that hard I'm
> giving myself a headache :thumbup1:


* Hugs the crazycrested lady *

Sammy xx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Oh Sammy you are funny.
> 
> Foo Foo Shmoo shmoo it's just some lady bits.


Rainy!!!

* hugs*


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Oh yes Sammy....you are loved :thumbup:
> From now on I shall know know you as................
> 
> FOO MAN CHOO :thumbup:


 * gags! *

Sammy


----------



## Shazach

PMSL.......what have I dropped in on here!!!!


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Rainy!!!
> 
> * hugs*


SNOOOOOOOOOOGS xx


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Oh yes Sammy....you are loved :thumbup:
> From now on I shall know know you as................
> 
> FOO MAN CHOO :thumbup:


pmsl!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl!


You are on form tonight BBM. That made me spit my coffee :laugh:


----------



## Molly's Mum

this is so bl**dy funny, what have you started sammy:thumbup:


----------



## crazycrest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl!


HAHAHA I love it :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## crazycrest

crazycrest said:


> Oh yes Sammy....you are loved :thumbup:
> From now on I shall know know you as................
> 
> FOO MAN CHOO :thumbup:


I take it all back....I am FOO MAN CHOO
sAMMY IS......THE FOO FIGHTER :lol:


----------



## Guest

Think Reds Bar should be re named Foo Foos from now on 

If ever i have a small fluffy dog i am going to call her Foo Foo so it makes me laugh every time i call her.

We call it a "Noony" in my house.


----------



## crazycrest

rainy said:


> Think Reds Bar should be re named Foo Foos from now on
> 
> If ever i have a small fluffy dog i am going to call her Foo Foo so it makes me laugh every time i call her.
> 
> We call it a "Noony" in my house.


PMSL 
It's always been called a Minni here, but that just doesn't suit this thread :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Hahahahahahahahaa!!!

Youre all mad!!!

cept me !

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Its alright sammy i am staying sensible if you need real advice off some one that hasnt lost there marbles xxxxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

I've now got to go and take Molly's temp, and wipe her foo

sorry sammy no gloves but I'll be thinking of you & pmsl

x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> I've now got to go and take Molly's temp, and wipe her foo
> 
> sorry sammy no gloves but I'll be thinking of you & pmsl
> 
> x


:cornut: Need a hand PMSL :crazy:


----------



## Guest

lmao!!!!

OK i'll see you all in FOO FOO's

I think i'm going to call psycho kitten foo foo - :devil:


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Those pictures had me in stiches 

You are all quite mad *


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> I've now got to go and take Molly's temp, and wipe her foo
> 
> sorry sammy no gloves but I'll be thinking of you & pmsl
> 
> x


Dont think of me while touching her foo foo!!!

Sweet baby jesus!!!

and ewwwwwwwwwwwww

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Dont think of me while touching her foo foo!!!
> 
> Sweet baby jesus!!!
> 
> and ewwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> Sammy


You should feel honoured


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> You should feel honoured


I feel blimmin sick!!!

Blimey...

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> I feel blimmin sick!!!
> 
> Blimey...
> 
> Sammy


LOL. you crack me up. Night star xx


----------



## ninja

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Those pictures had me in stiches
> 
> You are all quite mad *


mad is good :thumbup:, x


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*It does help :lol:*


----------



## Vixie

ha ha pmsl, reading last nights events on here gave me a right laugh


----------



## crazycrest

Where are ya today Sammy ???
We're needing a baby Shiddy update :001_tt2:
Hope you're feeling a little less sick today


----------



## Guest

02-06-09 Puppies 2nd day

Minni isnt as keen on the puppies today....because its to warm my mum thimks...So minni is leaving the box as soon as she can....
Minni has been bleeding fresh blood...no placentas and nothing else
So mum rang the vet and hes coming to see her ..The puppies are well and gaining weight....
One of the puppies is very noisy....she squinches even when shes feeding....and her tummy skin seems to tight...so mum going to mention that too...
Mum said minnis foo foo sure is whiffy...so she gave it a good washing ..whilst wearing gloves!!!...and she dried it with the hair dryer

Sammy x


----------



## Guest

Must say i am not to keen on my puppies in this heat either 

Can't believe your Mum dried her Noonie with a hair dryer :laugh:

Hope everything is ok with the vet xx


----------



## crazycrest

:thumbsup:


minni girl said:


> 02-06-09 Puppies 2nd day
> 
> Minni isnt as keen on the puppies today....because its to warm my mum thimks...So minni is leaving the box as soon as she can....
> Minni has been bleeding fresh blood...no placentas and nothing else
> So mum rang the vet and hes coming to see her ..The puppies are well and gaining weight....
> One of the puppies is very noisy....she squinches even when shes feeding....and her tummy skin seems to tight...so mum going to mention that too...
> Mum said minnis foo foo sure is whiffy...so she gave it a good washing ..whilst wearing gloves!!!...and she dried it with the hair dryer
> 
> Sammy x


Aww poor Minni, it sure is warm today bless her, Diva is doing just the same & I am allowing it because if the heat, as long as she goes to them when they squeak then all should be ok
Fresh blood is usually a good sign of all being clear in there, but
the vet will advise what's best
Is Minni making sure her babies are toileting properly ? 
Sounds like a bit of constipation maybe, have your mum check this puppy to see if it's bum looks right, they are sometimes born without the opening
Glad to hear Minni is a little less whiffy


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Aww poor Minni, it sure is warm today bless her, Diva is doing just the same & I am allowing it because if the heat, as long as she goes to them when they squeak then all should be ok
> Fresh blood is usually a good sign of all being clear in there, but
> the vet will advise what's best
> Is Minni making sure her babies are toileting properly ?
> Sounds like a bit of constipation maybe, have your mum check this puppy to see if it's bum looks right, they are sometimes born without the opening
> Glad to hear Minni is a little less whiffy


What opening?? How does mum look for it??
Sammy


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> What opening?? How does mum look for it??
> Sammy


Sammy it will be obvious to your mum, just under the tail, look
to see if the skin is covering the opening, if not then fine, but
check anyway hmy:


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Sammy it will be obvious to your mum, just under the tail, look
> to see if the skin is covering the opening, if not then fine, but
> check anyway hmy:


Do you mean a bum opening?

Sammy


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Do you mean a bum opening?
> 
> Sammy


I do yes


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Must say i am not to keen on my puppies in this heat either
> 
> Can't believe your Mum dried her Noonie with a hair dryer :laugh:
> 
> Hope everything is ok with the vet xx


we got a noonie on the forum


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> we got a noonie on the forum


HeHe do you mean a member? Beacuse thats nonnie not noonie you twit :mellow:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> we got a noonie on the forum


No Christine it's Nonnie on the forum . (i did do a double take though first time i saw it)


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> Must say i am not to keen on my puppies in this heat either
> 
> Can't believe your Mum dried her Noonie with a hair dryer :laugh:
> 
> Hope everything is ok with the vet xx





DevilDogz said:


> HeHe do you mean a member? Beacuse thats nonnie not noonie you twit :mellow:


:yikes:


----------



## Guest

Crazychest..i asked mum and she said they all got bum openers!

and she told me to tell you she was gloved while checking!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

pmsl! just caught up with this!

     :lol: :lol: :lol:

So has the vet been to check mini's foo yet?


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Crazychest..i asked mum and she said they all got bum openers!
> 
> and she told me to tell you she was gloved while checking!!
> 
> Sammy


I am pleased to hear it, maybe just a bit of constipation then!
Good on ya mum for checking....bin the gloves :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl! just caught up with this!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So has the vet been to check mini's foo yet?


Wonder if he will bring his gloves this time


----------



## Badger's Mum

rainy said:


> No Christine it's Nonnie on the forum . (i did do a double take though first time i saw it)


shhhhhhhhhhh people might not notice


----------



## Guest

How do we sort constipation out though please?

Sammy xx


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> How do we sort constipation out though please?
> 
> Sammy xx


Firstly make sure Minni is drinking plenty, she needs to drink loads in this weather, give her tea or anything else she will drink if not plain water, then get your mum to gently massage puppy's tum & stimulate with cotton wool in lukewarm water to make puppy go to loo, ask the vet too, see what he recommends :thumbup1:

.....whilst wearing gloves of course.....


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Firstly make sure Minni is drinking plenty, she needs to drink loads in this weather, give her tea or anything else she will drink if not plain water, then get your mum to gently massage puppy's tum & stimulate with cotton wool in lukewarm water to make puppy go to loo, ask the vet too, see what he recommends :thumbup1:
> 
> .....whilst wearing gloves of course.....


Ok..i will tell my mum..and i just realised i called you crazychest...im so sorry 

And also my mum said have you seen that film " The Hand That Rocked The Cradle" ?...cos that was about a doctor who examind a lady whilst ungloved!!
And he got struck off and a big fine....so we going to ask him to glove up next time....

He said he will be here in the hour...if he hasnt any gloves...mum as some marigolds he can use....then she will bin them...
Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> .and i just realised i called you crazychest...im so sorry
> 
> ...
> Sammy


Doubt she'll notice Sammy - she's a real nice lady is our Crazychest!


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Ok..i will tell my mum..and i just realised i called you crazychest...im so sorry
> 
> And also my mum said have you seen that film " The Hand That Rocked The Cradle" ?...cos that was about a doctor who examind a lady whilst ungloved!!
> And he got struck off and a big fine....so we going to ask him to glove up next time....
> 
> He said he will be here in the hour...if he hasnt any gloves...mum as some marigolds he can use....then she will bin them...
> Sammy


It's ok, my chest is just as crazy as the rest of me 
I don't remember the film lol, not sure I've seen it tbh, but sounds familiar,
Your vet won't feel anything with marigolds on :001_unsure:
He should have surgical gloves in his case though, just ask


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Doubt she'll notice Sammy - she's a real nice lady is our Crazychest!


Phew thats a relief!

Thanks sweet and lovely DT...not so bad yourself!!

Sammy


----------



## crazycrest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Doubt she'll notice Sammy - she's a real nice lady is our Crazychest!


I didn't & thank you DT


----------



## Guest

My mum took these for me..she hasnt taken them all....and i dont want to keep asking her to do it...cos shes so blimmin busy..but i will ask dad when he next pops in to sit with me

Thats Red boy birth weight 6.2oz--today 8.3oz
Green Girl birth weight 6.80z--today 8.3oz
Pink Girl birth weight 5.9oz--today 7.4oz

Dad going to do the ones i havent got on here


----------



## noushka05

aww they are little Cuties!!!:001_wub: & they look so chunky you must be very proud Sammy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

aww they are gorgosue and putting on weight to well done 
I will have green girl please  xxxxxx


----------



## Georges Mum

DevilDogz said:


> aww they are gorgosue and putting on weight to well done
> I will have green girl please  xxxxxx


you will have to fight me - i want her!!!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> you will have to fight me - i want her!!!


Be warned DD never backs down she always wins :crazy: :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the pictures sammy! Are you getting to see them at all? Are you even a teeny weeny bit tempted to keep one?
lol
DT


----------



## Vixie

aww they are little cuties  so gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

As promised...( thankyou to dad) the two mum hadnt taken

Blue Girl Birth weight 7.2oz--Today 9.1 ( this one not pooping!)
Purple Girl Birth Weight 6.3oz--Today 8.3oz

I like the Pink Girl and the red boy


----------



## Vixie

aww bless they are gorgeous as well, hope the little one starts pooping soon and her stomach goes down a bit, I'm sure she will be fine  xx


----------



## Guest

i have changed my mind i want blue girl GM you can have green girl hehe 
great pictures sammys dad thanks


----------



## crazycrest

Looking good Sammy 
Has the vet been back yet ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

hiya sammy

they are sooooo adorable - just want to snuggle them. How you feeling today honey

x


----------



## Guest

Yes..he wants little min to go in and have her lady things taken out...shes going tomorrow =(
We have to top the puppies off with something he will give us...in a bottle...hes not sure if its a puppy or retained products...shes bleeding fresh blood and lumps of clotted blood..

I told mum i can manage the feeding in bed...cos shes doing so much rushing about .

I feel so bad..

Sammy x


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Yes..he wants little min to go in and have her lady things taken out...shes going tomorrow =(
> We have to top the puppies off with something he will give us...in a bottle...hes not sure if its a puppy or retained products...shes bleeding fresh blood and lumps of clotted blood..
> 
> I told mum i can manage the feeding in bed...cos shes doing so much rushing about .
> 
> I feel so bad..
> 
> Sammy x


AW poor minni hope all goes well and keep me updated.
If i lived near you i would come and help, but the pups are doing fine and im sure minni will do after tomoro.! So you just keep smiling
kerry xxx


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Yes..he wants little min to go in and have her lady things taken out...shes going tomorrow =(
> We have to top the puppies off with something he will give us...in a bottle...hes not sure if its a puppy or retained products...shes bleeding fresh blood and lumps of clotted blood..
> 
> I told mum i can manage the feeding in bed...cos shes doing so much rushing about .
> 
> I feel so bad..
> 
> Sammy x


Hey Sammy, don't feel bad, it's not your fault, these things just happen :yesnod:
Minni will be just fine after being spayed bless her & will be back to
feeding her babies in no time, about 24 hours after her anaesthetic!
Wish we lived closer, Kez & I would have come to lend a hand!
Keep your chin up Sammy, all will be fine


----------



## Guest

LOvely pictures. I can't believe they are all fighting over them when clearly i get the pick of the bunch first :thumbsup:

Hope Minni is ok. Sending hugs xx


----------



## Guest

So she will be ok then?
Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> So she will be ok then?
> Sammy


Of course.. i promise you!! they will remove what ever is in her (if anything) a few stitches and she will be little old her again


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> So she will be ok then?
> Sammy


Just fine.....promise :thumbup1:


----------



## noushka05

aww ive just seen this, dont worry Sammy my bitch had to have an emergency ceasarian she was just fine she was feeding the puppies straight away not sure if this will be the same for a spay but i would have thought so, i also had to bottle feed a pup i would recommend a babys slow flow teat & baby bottle, i found the puppy teats too fast & you have to becareful not to get it in their lungs.

dont worry im sure eveything will be fine, its much healthier for Minni in the long run aswell xxxxxx


----------



## Shazach

minni girl said:


> As promised...( thankyou to dad) the two mum hadnt taken
> 
> Blue Girl Birth weight 7.2oz--Today 9.1 ( this one not pooping!)
> Purple Girl Birth Weight 6.3oz--Today 8.3oz
> 
> I like the Pink Girl and the red boy


Sending lots of hugs your way and extra for Mum and Minni, I'm sure everything will be fine but will be thinking of you all tomorrow.

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Yes..he wants little min to go in and have her lady things taken out...shes going tomorrow =(
> We have to top the puppies off with something he will give us...in a bottle...hes not sure if its a puppy or retained products...shes bleeding fresh blood and lumps of clotted blood..
> 
> I told mum i can manage the feeding in bed...cos shes doing so much rushing about .
> 
> I feel so bad..
> 
> Sammy x


Sammy, She will be fine!

This is what my own queen had done. She had 1st kitten at 10am, 2nd at midnight (interrupted labour), first placenta at 6am, and 2nd placenta at 7am. Went to vets as i could still feel a kitten, but nothing in birth canal, they did x-ray and she had a massive kitten inside that had died, and a weak one behind it that didnt make the op. My girl had a c-section and spey and was home 3 hours later and feeding her babies!

She was a bit sore and i kept the kittens claws clipped short but she honestly was fine!

HUGS XXXX


----------



## Fleur

The puppies are beautiful, thx for posting the pictures.
I'm sure minni will be fine, back with the pups in no time.


----------



## Georges Mum

DevilDogz said:


> i have changed my mind i want blue girl GM you can have green girl hehe
> great pictures sammys dad thanks


actually i have moved onto purple but thankyou anyway!!! :devil:


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> actually i have moved onto purple but thankyou anyway!!! :devil:


haha thats good then we both get what we want :001_tt2:
Now do you think we should ask sammy


----------



## Georges Mum

she offered me blue!


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> she offered me blue!


 (((shocked face))) she never offered me one :001_huh:


----------



## ninja

Georges Mum said:


> she offered me blue!





DevilDogz said:


> (((shocked face))) she never offered me one :001_huh:


thats enough from you 2 cos i am having all of them :001_tt1:, x


----------



## Guest

Good luck to day sammy with minni thinking of you all hope all goes well
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Good luck to day sammy with minni thinking of you all hope all goes well
> kerry xxx


LOL, i was just about to find this thread and ask if there was any news?

HUUUUUUUUUUG to Minni xx


----------



## crazycrest

I am also thinking of you all today, I'm guessing you'll hear soon from the vet to let you know how the op's gone, not long now & Minni will be back where she belongs x


----------



## Guest

Erro..Minni home!!

shes dopey and wobbly and the vet said to put minnis babys on to her teats as soon as she came home...

It was a dead puppy inside minni ...the vet said the pup was quite large and mummyfied (?) ..so he had been dead a while ,...i was so blimmin worried about min and i kept ringing the surgery up and the blimming nurse asked me to stop ringing!!! So i told her in no uncertain terms " Shes my girl..and i want to know how she is! "..and and the nurse said " So does everyone else whos pet is having surgery! and we cant take calls when were so busy"...so i said "..How many is he doing at once!!!?? Surely there is only minni having a op at the moment..???" and she said " Thats besides the point....were to busy to keep answering the phone! "..so i said " you make it sound like i ring every 5 minutes!!! "....and she said "..up to now you have!! ".......i apologised and rang off.....i didnt realise...

But shes home and shes ok and all the puppies are doing well...
Sammy


----------



## Molly's Mum

erro Sammy,

Way to go Minni, so pleased everything is ok. Now you can relax a little 

lots of love Rach x


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Erro..Minni home!!
> 
> shes dopey and wobbly and the vet said to put minnis babys on to her teats as soon as she came home...
> 
> It was a dead puppy inside minni ...the vet said the pup was quite large and mummyfied (?) ..so he had been dead a while ,...i was so blimmin worried about min and i kept ringing the surgery up and the blimming nurse asked me to stop ringing!!! So i told her in no uncertain terms " Shes my girl..and i want to know how she is! "..and and the nurse said " So does everyone else whos pet is having surgery! and we cant take calls when were so busy"...so i said "..How many is he doing at once!!!?? Surely there is only minni having a op at the moment..???" and she said " Thats besides the point....were to busy to keep answering the phone! "..so i said " you make it sound like i ring every 5 minutes!!! "....and she said "..up to now you have!! ".......i apologised and rang off.....i didnt realise...
> 
> But shes home and shes ok and all the puppies are doing well...
> Sammy


Hey Sammy, thanks for the update, glad to hear Minni is back home where she belongs, sorry to hear it was a dead puppy, but relieved it's now all sorted for Minni, you should be able to chill a bit now with regards to the lady bits :laugh:
I am exactly the same if one of mines in the vets & often get told off too, in fact I was that worried when my young boy went in for teeth removel that I actually threw up LOL, what are we like hey!
Kerry said to tell you she's thinking of you all & is glad that all is now ok, she will be back on later to chat xxx


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Hey Sammy, thanks for the update, glad to hear Minni is back home where she belongs, sorry to hear it was a dead puppy, but relieved it's now all sorted for Minni, you should be able to chill a bit now with regards to the lady bits :laugh:
> I am exactly the same if one of mines in the vets & often get told off too, in fact I was that worried when my young boy went in for teeth removel that I actually threw up LOL, what are we like hey!
> Kerry said to tell you she's thinking of you all & is glad that all is now ok, she will be back on later to chat xxx


Thankyou crazy girl...and tell kerry thankyou and im going to have a teeny sleep and then i will come back =))

Sammy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> erro Sammy,
> 
> Way to go Minni, so pleased everything is ok. Now you can relax a little
> 
> lots of love Rach x


Thanks Rach..i was woprried sick!

im sleepy so im going to have a little sleep..back later rach

sammy xx


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Thankyou crazy girl...and tell kerry thankyou and im going to have a teeny sleep and then i will come back =))
> 
> Sammy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sleep well Sammy xxx


----------



## noushka05

oh im so happy to hear everything has gone well xxx


----------



## Vixie

glad to hear it all went well and Minni is back home safe and sound where she belongs  Hope you sleep well catch you later  xxxx


----------



## ninja

pleased to hear everything went well and minni is back home with her babies , x


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro..Minni home!!
> 
> shes dopey and wobbly and the vet said to put minnis babys on to her teats as soon as she came home...
> 
> It was a dead puppy inside minni ...the vet said the pup was quite large and mummyfied (?) ..so he had been dead a while ,...i was so blimmin worried about min and i kept ringing the surgery up and the blimming nurse asked me to stop ringing!!! So i told her in no uncertain terms " Shes my girl..and i want to know how she is! "..and and the nurse said " So does everyone else whos pet is having surgery! and we cant take calls when were so busy"...so i said "..How many is he doing at once!!!?? Surely there is only minni having a op at the moment..???" and she said " Thats besides the point....were to busy to keep answering the phone! "..so i said " you make it sound like i ring every 5 minutes!!! "....and she said "..up to now you have!! ".......i apologised and rang off.....i didnt realise...
> 
> But shes home and shes ok and all the puppies are doing well...
> Sammy


Thats my Girl! you keep them receptionists in their place Sammy Girl!!
Glad to hear tha MinniGirl is home!!
love
DT
xxx


----------



## Georges Mum

glad to hear she is at home again!


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Happy to hear Minni is home safe & well, Im sorry the problem was a dead pup but all will be well now 

Hope you had a nice sleep Sammy, you were probably drained with worry.

Snuggles to Minni x*


----------



## Guest

Im here now  Glad minni is home back with the pups were she belongs.!
Sorry to hear about the pup but these things happen.! Hope your well and i will speak soon all my love to you and minni..
kerry xxxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Glad wee Minni is home Sammy, give her a big hug from me and Lily.


----------



## Guest

WOOOHOOOOO

Glad she is home safe and sound xx Sorry about the pup  xx


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thats my Girl! you keep them receptionists in their place Sammy Girl!!
> Glad to hear tha MinniGirl is home!!
> love
> DT
> xxx


Dont you worry sweet DT..i blimmin told her....* Cough* sort of...

Sammy


----------



## crazycrest

Hey Sammy, I see you're up 
How is that little minni doing now ?


----------



## Guest

Erro you!..I am up and bright and well.

Minni is still a bit groggy and shes letting pups feed from her with no problem she hasnt eaten anything yet but she has drank a little water....Her scar is neat and clean and not gunky or oozy....and her foo foo doesnt smell mum said.

The puppy that seemed bloated isnt anymore...mum got some cotton wool and dabbed its bottom and it pooped a huge poop!! Also the one that squinches a lot...is still squinching...but mum thinks its just a noisy baby...they was all weighed today and they have all gained over a ounce.

Sammy


----------



## Vixie

aww Sammy that's great news I'm glad they are all doing well and you nice and rested  xxx


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Erro you!..I am up and bright and well.
> 
> Minni is still a bit groggy and shes letting pups feed from her with no problem she hasnt eaten anything yet but she has drank a little water....Her scar is neat and clean and not gunky or oozy....and her foo foo doesnt smell mum said.
> 
> The puppy that seemed bloated isnt anymore...mum got some cotton wool and dabbed its bottom and it pooped a huge poop!! Also the one that squinches a lot...is still squinching...but mum thinks its just a noisy baby...they was all weighed today and they have all gained over a ounce.
> 
> Sammy


Aww glad you're bright & well 
It sounds like things are on the up for you all now...good!!!
Did the vet offer a light food for minni tonight & if not have you got something
light & tasty that she will enjoy ?
Pleased to hear her foo foo is back in order :001_rolleyes:
Definitely sounds like puppy was constipated, maybe that's the litter piglet,
you do get a noisy one in a litter, one of ours goes round & round squinching...cool word by the way...:tongue:
They are doing real good Sammy & I am really happy for you all xx


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Aww glad you're bright & well
> It sounds like things are on the up for you all now...good!!!
> Did the vet offer a light food for minni tonight & if not have you got something
> light & tasty that she will enjoy ?
> Pleased to hear her foo foo is back in order :001_rolleyes:
> Definitely sounds like puppy was constipated, maybe that's the litter piglet,
> you do get a noisy one in a litter, one of ours goes round & round squinching...cool word by the way...:tongue:
> They are doing real good Sammy & I am really happy for you all xx


Yes he offered some food that is for nursing recovering mums...but mini is a little picky..so she might not have it...
And the squinchy one is the smallest...mum calls her "pink"...and Josh calls her Winnie ..hehehe!
He came into see me today and said " Winnie is so noisy..is she trying to talk? "....he makes my heart smile
SAmmy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Yes he offered some food that is for nursing recovering mums...but mini is a little picky..so she might not have it...
> And the squinchy one is the smallest...mum calls her "pink"...and Josh calls her Winnie ..hehehe!
> He came into see me today and said " Winnie is so noisy..is she trying to talk? "....he makes my heart smile
> SAmmy


Bless 

Sounds like they are all doing really well 

Winnie the squincher LOL what a great name


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Yes he offered some food that is for nursing recovering mums...but mini is a little picky..so she might not have it...
> And the squinchy one is the smallest...mum calls her "pink"...and Josh calls her Winnie ..hehehe!
> He came into see me today and said " Winnie is so noisy..is she trying to talk? "....he makes my heart smile
> SAmmy


Aww how cute is your little lad :001_tt1:
If she won't eat the recovery diet get your mum to give her either fish,
scrambled eggs or something light on her tummy that she does like,
you guys know her best


----------



## Shazach

Awww, glad everybodys doing well and no smelly foo foos!!

Sh xxx


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Awww, glad everybodys doing well and no smelly foo foos!!
> 
> Sh xxx


Urgh...yucky...

Im glad no more smell foo foo's too!!!

Sammy


----------



## Vixie

minni girl said:


> Urgh...yucky...
> 
> Im glad no more smell foo foo's too!!!
> 
> Sammy


you should have asked the vet if he was a nail biter for us :yikes: :laugh: lol


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> you should have asked the vet if he was a nail biter for us :yikes: :laugh: lol


O...M...G !!!!!!!!!

Ewwwwwwwwww

Mum said she was at the ready for him..if he had dared to examine minni's foo foo ungloved!!!
I told her you all are ungloved when you examine foo foo's......she paled....

sammy


----------



## Vixie

minni girl said:


> O...M...G !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwww
> 
> Mum said she was at the ready for him..if he had dared to examine minni's foo foo ungloved!!!
> I told her you all are ungloved when you examine foo foo's......she paled....
> 
> sammy


ha ha LOL hope we didnt make her throw up   I do hope he washed his hands afterwords though


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> ha ha LOL hope we didnt make her throw up   I do hope he washed his hands afterwords though


I just asked mum...and you know what she said????
She said he just wiped them on his trousers :eek6:

Bless...you would think someone like mum would never get shocked...but she does...she was a JP before she retired

Sammy


----------



## Georges Mum

JP? what is that?


----------



## Guest

Georges Mum said:


> JP? what is that?


Its a Magistrate

Justice of the Peace

sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Yes he offered some food that is for nursing recovering mums...but mini is a little picky..so she might not have it...
> And the squinchy one is the smallest...mum calls her "pink"...and Josh calls her Winnie ..hehehe!
> He came into see me today and said " Winnie is so noisy..is she trying to talk? "....he makes my heart smile
> SAmmy


sammy
I will willingly put a box of food on a carrier that I am sure that Minni would love!!!! let me know!!! it's yours if you want it - and it's free!!!
you may guess what it is - but if you let me know tonight I'll get it on a carrier first thing and you will have it for Friday!
lol
DT
xx


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> sammy
> I will willingly put a box of food on a carrier that I am sure that Minni would love!!!! let me know!!! it's yours if you want it - and it's free!!!
> you may guess what it is - but if you let me know tonight I'll get it on a carrier first thing and you will have it for Friday!
> lol
> DT
> xx


Sweet gentle DT....you never cease to make me so proud to know you....youre a little bundle of wonderfullness....
Thankyou but minni as downed the tin of gunk from the ungloved vet =))

Blimmin adore you....
Sammy x


----------



## kerrybramble

wow that was some reading! has just taken me an hour to catch up! lol congrats on you beautiful puppies and glad to hear minni is ok! 

I am also on the same page as you with the gloves!

hope you all ok

(another) kerry x


----------



## Guest

kerrybramble said:


> wow that was some reading! has just taken me an hour to catch up! lol congrats on you beautiful puppies and glad to hear minni is ok!
> 
> I am also on the same page as you with the gloves!
> 
> hope you all ok
> 
> (another) kerry x


No No No!!!! please someone tell me!!! There are not TWO Kerry's
lol
DT


----------



## kerrybramble

DoubleTrouble said:


> No No No!!!! please someone tell me!!! There are not TWO Kerry's
> lol
> DT


there is now lol

but you may create me a new name if it helps lol


----------



## crazycrest

DoubleTrouble said:


> No No No!!!! please someone tell me!!! There are not TWO Kerry's
> lol
> DT


Oh please God NOOOOOOOO :yikes:


----------



## kerrybramble

o dear, what have i done?

im sorry for unleashing another of us upon you all :blush:


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> o dear, what have i done?
> 
> im sorry for unleashing another of us upon you all :blush:


Just one question ????
Are ya blonde ??????:scared:


----------



## ninja

LOL, CC between you and DT you are going to scare her off hmy:, x


----------



## Guest

Kerry Bramble you do not worry about these 2 they are jealouse of us KERRYS 
We can plot some kerry revenge muhahahaha

kerry x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> LOL, CC between you and DT you are going to scare her off hmy:, x


oops I ONLY JUST REALISED....sorry for shouting....that this is a newbie,
Kerrybramble, please take no notice of us, we are a teensy bit mad, but
all in the nicest possible way :ciappa:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Kerry Bramble you do not worry about these 2 they are jealouse of us KERRYS
> We can plot some kerry revenge muhahahaha
> 
> kerry x


thought you had gone to bed :yesnod:, x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> thought you had gone to bed :yesnod:, x


She saw this over my shoulder & came back...groan... :yikes:


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> thought you had gone to bed :yesnod:, x


When my name pops up i return you should no that by now your never safe i always know when im being talked about :yikes:


----------



## kerrybramble

lol would take more than that to scare a kerry off, you should know that lol!

i am slightly blonde. . . kinda a really light brown lol

hmmm kerry revenge sounds good mwahahahahaha


----------



## kerrybramble

we kerry's have no need for sleep


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> When my name pops up i return you should no that by now your never safe i always know when im being talked about :yikes:


good job all the bad stuff is in pm's then ,  x


----------



## Guest

kerrybramble said:


> we kerry's have no need for sleep


pmsl i am a late bird :yikes:


kira99 said:


> good job all the bad stuff is in pm's then ,  x


Well kira i never


----------



## Guest

kerrybramble said:


> lol would take more than that to scare a kerry off, you should know that lol!
> 
> i am slightly blonde. . . kinda a really light brown lol
> 
> hmmm kerry revenge sounds good mwahahahahaha


same hair colour as me then, but i do act blonde i cant help it :thumbdown:

We will get them :ciappa:


----------



## kerrybramble

hehehe i have work in the morning too, nothing like looking after 40 four year olds when your tired!


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Well kira i never


you know im only joking (i think) :yesnod:,  x


----------



## kerrybramble

how old are you kerry?

i think we should have our own club . . . kerry's united!


----------



## ninja

kerrybramble said:


> hehehe i have work in the morning too, nothing like looking after 40 four year olds when your tired!


you can just babble on and they will think you are doing baby talk :yesnod:,
sorry you really seem to have thrown yourself in at the deep end here , x


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> hehehe i have work in the morning too, nothing like looking after 40 four year olds when your tired!


What??? Why do you look after 40 year olds ??? :drool:


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> you can just babble on and they will think you are doing baby talk :yesnod:,
> sorry you really seem to have thrown yourself in at the deep end here , x


Ah! But she was forearmed Kira, she read the whole lot, found out we were all nuts & still joined in, must have the same mentality as us huh !!! :laugh:


----------



## kerrybramble

no four year olds, there is 40 of them lol


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> What??? Why do you look after 40 year olds ??? :drool:


you tired CC its 40 4 year olds,  x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> you tired CC its 40 4 year olds,  x


Must be Kerry rubbing off on me, didn't see the four ...oops....sorry :devil:


----------



## Guest

kerrybramble said:


> how old are you kerry?
> 
> i think we should have our own club . . . kerry's united!


I am 55 what about you ?? x
yes we should have our own club:devil:


----------



## kerrybramble

definatly knew what i was gettin myself into! lol is nice to have people on the same page 

you wait till my crazy shows itself hahaha


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> no four year olds, there is 40 of them lol


Gimme the 40 year olds :001_tt2:


----------



## kerrybramble

im only 17 bless me, feel like a babby


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> definatly knew what i was gettin myself into! lol is nice to have people on the same page
> 
> you wait till my crazy shows itself hahaha


Looking forward to it :laugh:


----------



## Guest

kerrybramble said:


> im only 17 bless me, feel like a babby


pmsl i am only 17 to woopp woop and crazycrest is my mum

you must have known i was joking thats what us kerrys do best


----------



## crazycrest

DevilDogz said:


> I am 55 what about you ?? x
> yes we should have our own club:devil:


55 you cheeky cow that would make me 80 :yikes:


----------



## kerrybramble

lol i was gunna say, was gettin confused after reading previous posts!

and wow we are twins ahahaha


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> I am 55 what about you ?? x
> yes we should have our own club:devil:


blimey how old am i then , x



kerrybramble said:


> definatly knew what i was gettin myself into! lol is nice to have people on the same page
> 
> you wait till my crazy shows itself hahaha


good cos you need to be crazy or mad with this lot ,
i was fine till i joined here but its been downhill ever since , x


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> lol i was gunna say, was gettin confused after reading previous posts!
> 
> and wow we are twins ahahaha


OMG!!!! Make that triplets, she has a twin brother :crying:


----------



## Guest

kerrybramble said:


> lol i was gunna say, was gettin confused after reading previous posts!
> 
> and wow we are twins ahahaha


Dont tell double trouble that i think it would give her a heart attack :yikes:
And i wouldnt want that of our DT :001_wub:


----------



## kerrybramble

lol im already crazy! am feeling bad for hyjacking sammy's post though!


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> definatly knew what i was gettin myself into! lol is nice to have people on the same page
> 
> you wait till my crazy shows itself hahaha


FFS now we're for it Kira :incazzato:


----------



## kerrybramble

lol whens yur bday?


----------



## Guest

kerrybramble said:


> lol whens yur bday?


Christmas day  because i am special


----------



## ninja

kerrybramble said:


> lol im already crazy! am feeling bad for hyjacking sammy's post though!


sammy wont mind it will give her a laugh , x


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Christmas day  because i am special


she is the only one that says that though , x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> she is the only one that says that though , x


The others are all jealouse but sammy did once tell me i was special and that made me proud :001_wub: :dita:


----------



## kerrybramble

hehehe cant believe mine a couple weeks after lol

gunna have to go in a min people coz laptop runniing outta battery


----------



## Guest

kerrybramble said:


> hehehe cant believe mine a couple weeks after lol
> 
> gunna have to go in a min people coz laptop runniing outta battery


Your birthday was my due date 

Sleep well nice to chat x

Kerry-the-first :001_wub:


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> hehehe cant believe mine a couple weeks after lol
> 
> gunna have to go in a min people coz laptop runniing outta battery


Ya know where we are when it's recharged 
Nice to meet you kerrybramble


----------



## kerrybramble

hehehehe freaky speak to you all tomorrow. . .. well in more sociable hours of today lol


----------



## kerrybramble

feel free to jusst call me k2 lol


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> The others are all jealouse but sammy did once tell me i was special and that made me proud :001_wub: :dita:


well sammy is nice like that, she likes to make people fel good ,  x



kerrybramble said:


> hehehe cant believe mine a couple weeks after lol
> 
> gunna have to go in a min people coz laptop runniing outta battery


catch you tomorrow KB , x


----------



## noushka05

how ever will we cope with 2 of em!!!!  lol


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> how ever will we cope with 2 of em!!!!  lol


I am NOT noush!!! I am already showing symtems of Kerrytinitous!
Albeit mild at the moment! but expecting it to attack rapidly now !!!
lol
DT


----------



## kerrybramble

hehehehehe im not that bad. . . .honest!


----------



## noushka05

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am NOT noush!!! I am already showing symtems of Kerrytinitous!
> Albeit mild at the moment! but expecting it to attack rapidly now !!!
> lol
> DT


 me tooo DT, i think i need a lay down!!! ive got to come to terms with the shock!!!



kerrybramble said:


> hehehehehe im not that bad. . . .honest!


we'll see 

welcome to the forum another Kerry!!!:001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

kerrybramble said:


> hehehehehe im not that bad. . . .honest!


Be warned folks!!! DO NOT BE FOOLED Kerry MK2 in my opinion!!!! could have come direct from the 'original's mouth me finks
DT


----------



## noushka05

DoubleTrouble said:


> Be warned folks!!! DO NOT BE FOOLED Kerry MK2 in my opinion!!!! could have come direct from the 'original's mouth me finks
> DT


 ...surely Kerry the 1st couldnt be THAT cruel!!!


----------



## Guest

omg i need a drink quick! 2 Kerrys!!!!!!!   

Welcome to kerry2! 

Sammy sunshine.... how are those gorgeous babies today?


----------



## Guest

Hello, it's only taken me an hour to grasp how to post on the forum. I was asked to post a update on Minni and her pup's. They are all feeding and we're pleased with how they are growing. Four of the pup's are well over ten ounces now,the girl who was the smallest is still under eight ounces and the largest is 11.7 ounces. Minni has eaten and she seem's a lot better in herself.
I think that is everything i was asked to tell you,if i have forgotton anything to tell you please let me know and i will answer as soon as i can.

Diane( Samanth's mum )


----------



## Molly's Mum

Hi Diane

Thanks for the update, you've had your hands full and done such a brill job.
Give my love & hugs to Sammy

Rach x


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello, it's only taken me an hour to grasp how to post on the forum. I was asked to post a update on Minni and her pup's. They are all feeding and we're pleased with how they are growing. Four of the pup's are well over ten ounces now,the girl who was the smallest is still under eight ounces and the largest is 11.7 ounces. Minni has eaten and she seem's a lot better in herself.
> I think that is everything i was asked to tell you,if i have forgotton anything to tell you please let me know and i will answer as soon as i can.
> 
> Diane( Samanth's mum )


Gets easier now Diane!!! before you know it we'll have you addicted!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello, it's only taken me an hour to grasp how to post on the forum. I was asked to post a update on Minni and her pup's. They are all feeding and we're pleased with how they are growing. Four of the pup's are well over ten ounces now,the girl who was the smallest is still under eight ounces and the largest is 11.7 ounces. Minni has eaten and she seem's a lot better in herself.
> I think that is everything i was asked to tell you,if i have forgotton anything to tell you please let me know and i will answer as soon as i can.
> 
> Diane( Samanth's mum )


took me age's to post i still can't put pic's in my thread's


----------



## kerrybramble

gald to here they all ok! how are you now though?

kerry (mk2)


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the update Diane

Sounds like theyre all doing really well, i'm sure the little girl will catch up soon

Hugs to you, family, sammy sunshine and of course mini! xx


----------



## ninja

pleased to hear minnie and pups are doing well ,

thanks for the update diane, x


----------



## Guest

Glad everything is going ok Diane hopefully it will all settle down a bit now.

Hope you have managed to get a sit down and a nice cuppa now


----------



## Guest

Hey diane, thank you for the update 
Great to hear minni and pups are doing well.! 

Well done to you, you have been a start with her 
kerry x


----------



## Guest

Erro..i showed mum everything i could...and she does have a general idea now how to use it...=)

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Hiya sammy sunshine, hope your feeling ok today

Your mum will find her way around! We'll hold her hands through it if need be


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Hiya sammy sunshine, hope your feeling ok today
> 
> Your mum will find her way around! We'll hold her hands through it if need be


Thgankyou BBm..youre lovely!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Hello sammy, glad to hear you are showing your mum around the mad place..She will get it soon and i know im talking on behalf of everyone when i say we will all be here to help her as well as you 
We need some more pictures of the babies when your not all to busy 
Mine will be opening there eyes anyday soon 
kerry x


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

*Awwwwwww CONGRATULATIONS Sammy and Minni :biggrin:*

*Sorry only just caught this thread **sorry should have gone to spec savers :001_rolleyes:**.*

*Glad everything went well...you've got some gorgeous wee pups there and i bet minni's proud too *

*Take care of yourself and those cute little babies.*

*Lots a luv*

*Angel xxxxxx*


----------



## Guest

Thankyou Kerry...=))

I will try to get some more photos done as soon as mum and dad stopped long enough to catch their breath...
blimey thats gone so quickly!!..i cant wait till ours open their eyes...
One of ours is always squinching and never ever stops...sometimes i worry that shes upset or something...but the vet said that there is always a whinger in the litter..=))

Sammy


----------



## reddogsX3

DoubleTrouble said:


> Gets easier now Diane!!! before you know it we'll have you addicted!


i'm not addicted ..... i can stop anytime i want to lol......errrrrrr i just dont want to lol

wendy


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> i'm not addicted ..... i can stop anytime i want to lol......errrrrrr i just dont want to lol
> 
> wendy


Just don't wager too much money on it Wendy!!!!
lol
DT


----------



## noushka05

cant wait to see more pics Sammy, i want to see the little squincher xxx


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> cant wait to see more pics Sammy, i want to see the little squincher xxx


I have asked dad to take some more for you...that squincher is blimmin naughty Noushka!!

There is a squincher 
a Wriggler
a quiet one
a greedy one
a male ( need i say more?? ):001_unsure:

Sammy


----------



## Guest

I want to see pictures of Winnie the Squincher too :thumbsup:

I like the naughty ones


----------



## Guest

I wanna see Sammy's favorite


----------



## noushka05

the squincher is gunna be my favourite i can tell xxx


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> I wanna see Sammy's favorite


Then my lovely sweet gentle natured friend you will see PINKCOS SHES ADORABLE

Josh loves Winnie the squincher
Ella loves them all
Mum loves them all
Dad wants to move out !!!

hahahahahahahahahahahaha

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Then my lovely sweet gentle natured friend you will see PINKCOS SHES ADORABLE
> 
> Josh loves Winnie the squincher
> Ella loves them all
> Mum loves them all
> Dad wants to move out !!!
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Sammy


pmsl i still love blue girl what is she please tell me shes the wriggler :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Then my lovely sweet gentle natured friend you will see PINKCOS SHES ADORABLE
> 
> Josh loves Winnie the squincher
> Ella loves them all
> Mum loves them all
> Dad wants to move out !!!
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Sammy


LOL your poor Dad. Tell him he can come stay with me for a bit if he wants


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl i still love blue girl what is she please tell me shes the wriggler :001_wub:


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Blue the squincher!!!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> LOL your poor Dad. Tell him he can come stay with me for a bit if he wants


Hubba hubba!!!!:devil:

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Blue the squincher!!!!!
> 
> Sammy


 well im having squincer then becuase i choose her the day she was born


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Hubba hubba!!!!:devil:
> 
> Sammy


SAMMY


----------



## Molly's Mum

Just think of your poor dad when I drop off 6 cutie boxer puppies


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> well im having squincer then becuase i choose her the day she was born


 i would have liked the squincher to go with my chocolate puff!!


----------



## Guest

Squincher for Kerry!

Rach you have to have them for the first 8 weeks!!

Rainy and Dad !!! minx!!

Sammy-the-goodest!!


----------



## crazycrest

Hey all!!! :thumbup:
Good to see everyone in good spirits & minni & babies doing well


----------



## Guest

OMG!!!! I can't believe you think i am propositioning your DAD 

Rainy the SHOCKED


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i would have liked the squincher to go with my chocolate puff!!


Ok you can have her to go with the choclate boy :001_tt2:

Kerry-the-sharer x


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i would have liked the squincher to go with my chocolate puff!!


Awww noushka.,...hmm what can i do....i know have one of mollys 12 squinchgrs!!!!

Sammy


----------



## Guest

to be honest sammy me thinks noushka is getting puppy greedy


----------



## Molly's Mum

minni girl said:


> Awww noushka.,...hmm what can i do....i know have one of mollys 12 squinchgrs!!!!
> 
> Sammy


Think you miscounted there 'unruly girl' 6 of molly's squichers!!!!


----------



## kerrybramble

aww i think your scaring MM you meanies lol

glad to here all pups are ok and showing their own personalities already!

I think sammy and kerry you are going to have to coach me over the next 13 days lol!

kerry (mk 2)

xx


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> aww i think your scaring MM you meanies lol
> 
> glad to here all pups are ok and showing their own personalities already!
> 
> I think sammy and kerry you are going to have to coach me over the next 13 days lol!
> 
> kerry (mk 2)
> 
> xx


You really want to join the-baddest-unruly-girl-club??? :sneaky2:


----------



## kerrybramble

yes i think sammy should be our honorary 'kerry' hehehehe dont think ive forgotten about our kerry revenge and our club lol!

can't get rid of me now - - -- - 'OFFICIALLY ADDICTED TO THE FORUM!'


K2 x


----------



## Guest

kerrybramble said:


> yes i think sammy should be our honorary 'kerry' hehehehe dont think ive forgotten about our kerry revenge and our club lol!
> 
> can't get rid of me now - - -- - 'OFFICIALLY ADDICTED TO THE FORUM!'
> 
> K2 x


CC she corrupting me and our kerry!!!

Sammy-the-goodest


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> CC she corrupting me and our kerry!!!
> 
> Sammy-the-goodest


Mmmmm what to do!!!! Will have to banish K2 to her own thread & keep
her locked in until she stops the badness!!! :hand:


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Mmmmm what to do!!!! Will have to banish K2 to her own thread & keep
> her locked in until she stops the badness!!! :hand:


Good thinking!

I can hear puppy =squinchings!!

gosh im tired ...Sammy


----------



## crazycrest

minni girl said:


> Good thinking!
> 
> I can hear puppy =squinchings!!
> 
> gosh im tired ...Sammy


Aww I love that noise :laugh:
You should go get some sleep xxx


----------



## kerrybramble

:sad::sad: but but . .. . 


im sowriii 


:crying:

*goes to her own thread*


*sniff*


k2


----------



## Guest

kerrybramble said:


> :sad::sad: but but . .. .
> 
> im sowriii
> 
> :crying:
> 
> *goes to her own thread*
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> k2


Ok ok ok 
Come back...
its ok
take some deep breaths
and forget i said it...
sammy =))


----------



## kerrybramble

yay lol!

promise i will be good 

anyways hows those babies?


----------



## Guest

Really well...and gaining weight,....

i going to put some photos on tomorrow..

Sammy


----------



## crazycrest

kerrybramble said:


> :sad::sad: but but . .. .
> 
> im sowriii
> 
> :crying:
> 
> *goes to her own thread*
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> k2


AWW k2, don't get upset, just stop corrupting the unruly girls, they
are unruly enough :laugh::yikes:


----------



## Molly's Mum

hey mad girl, Molly & I are off to bed - we need our sleep while we can still get it.
Sleep well my lovely

Rach x x


----------



## kerrybramble

oooo i cant wait! loving the puppy pics! they soo tiny. . . not for long by the sounds of it lol! 

hows mini coping? you rekon she likes being a mummy?

K2 x


----------



## Agility Springer

Hi Sammy and family, glad to hear the pups and minni are doing well, just popping in to send you my best

Abi x


----------



## Guest

kerrybramble said:


> oooo i cant wait! loving the puppy pics! they soo tiny. . . not for long by the sounds of it lol!
> 
> hows mini coping? you rekon she likes being a mummy?
> 
> K2 x


WEll to be honest...in the beginning i think she liked being a mummy...but i have noticed today since she had her op..shes been in here to see me a lot...and leaving her babys....so i think she doesnt like it anymore...=(

Sammy


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> hey mad girl, Molly & I are off to bed - we need our sleep while we can still get it.
> Sleep well my lovely
> 
> Rach x x


Thats true....you need lots of sleep...12 babys will take it out of you...Minni only had 5 and my mum looks shattered ...bless her...

Sleep well lovely Rach

Sammy x


----------



## kerrybramble

aww bless her, probaly looking for cuddles! hope they all ok today, looking forward 2 some pics!


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> Ok you can have her to go with the choclate boy :001_tt2:
> 
> Kerry-the-sharer x





minni girl said:


> Awww noushka.,...hmm what can i do....i know have one of mollys 12 squinchgrs!!!!
> 
> Sammy


 its ok Sammy Kerry Mk1 says i can have the squincher, Look, & yes i will have a big squincher off Molly because 12 is rather a lot



DevilDogz said:


> to be honest sammy me thinks noushka is getting puppy greedy


youre right DD i AM puppy greedy!!!!:thumbupnow who else has got a puppy for me i might try Cav next!!)


----------



## Molly's Mum

noushka05 said:


> its ok Sammy Kerry Mk1 says i can have the squincher, Look, & yes i will have a big squincher off Molly because 12 is rather a lot
> 
> Hang on Noushka, please don't get all mad & weird like the 'unruly girlies' - Molly is not, I repeat NOT having 12 squinchers - oh my god the worlds gone crazy


----------



## noushka05

Molly's Mum said:


> noushka05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its ok Sammy Kerry Mk1 says i can have the squincher, Look, & yes i will have a big squincher off Molly because 12 is rather a lot
> 
> Hang on Noushka, please don't get all mad & weird like the 'unruly girlies' - Molly is not, I repeat NOT having 12 squinchers - oh my god the worlds gone crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if Sammy says 12 i have to believe her!! im her Agent
Click to expand...


----------



## Molly's Mum

naughty noush!!! 

So the 'UNRULY GIRLIES' have a new member, you lot are breeding like mad, there's Kerry, Sammy, Kira & now you!! 

12 Puppies indeed!!! It will have to be 'buy 1 get one free' :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest

Has promised some new photos of the babys

The first pic mum tried to do a really nice one..but they kept falling off the cushions...so the cleaner offered to hold their bottoms while mum took the picture

Also..can ytou see the marks on the puppies noses...does anyone know what those are??

Sammy


----------



## Agility Springer

minni girl said:


> Has promised some new photos of the babys
> 
> The first pic mum tried to do a really nice one..but they kept falling off the cushions...so the cleaner offered to hold their bottoms while mum took the picture
> 
> Also..can ytou see the marks on the puppies noses...does anyone know what those are??
> 
> Sammy


Aw what healthy looking pups!!  hows Minni doing?


----------



## Rach

Lovely pups 
The marks on the nose is the pigment coming through, they will have black noses


----------



## noushka05

Molly's Mum said:


> naughty noush!!!
> 
> So the 'UNRULY GIRLIES' have a new member, you lot are breeding like mad, there's Kerry, Sammy, Kira & now you!!
> 
> 12 Puppies indeed!!! It will have to be 'buy 1 get one free' :smilewinkgrin:


 does that mean i can have 2???


minni girl said:


> Has promised some new photos of the babys
> 
> The first pic mum tried to do a really nice one..but they kept falling off the cushions...so the cleaner offered to hold their bottoms while mum took the picture
> 
> Also..can ytou see the marks on the puppies noses...does anyone know what those are??
> 
> Sammy


Wow they are Cute!!!:001_wub:they are really really Beautiful puppies Sammy! xxx

are there noses mottled pink? i think they could be called butterfly noses, in my huskies a pink streak is a snow nose


----------



## Guest

Rach said:


> Lovely pups
> The marks on the nose is the pigment coming through, they will have black noses


Is black noses a good thing??
theyre ok ??

Sammy


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> does that mean i can have 2???
> 
> Wow they are Cute!!!:001_wub:they are really really Beautiful puppies Sammy! xxx
> 
> are there noses mottled pink? i think they could be called butterfly noses, in my huskies a pink streak is a snow nose


Are they ok though noush?


----------



## Guest

Minni is fine agil girl thankyou

Sammy


----------



## Rach

Yes, back noses are fine and it's only what should be happening


----------



## noushka05

minni girl said:


> Are they ok though noush?


of course they are its only their lack of pigment i love little mottled noses my OH sez my husky Inca's nose looks like a pig!!:cornut:xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

hiya honey

They are so gorgeous Sammy, minni is doing such a good job bless her, so is you mum.

x x


----------



## Guest

AWWWWWWW again!

Which is the little one in the green collar??? - i want!!!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Sammy you, your parents, and mini are doing an incredible job! Congrats hunny xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon sammy, your pups are stunning they look really well 
Well done to your mum and minni, thanks for the pictures 
And like the others have said there noses are normal they will fill out 
kerry xxx


----------



## kerrybramble

Thank you for the pics sammy! there are gorgeous!

well done all of you 

kerry2 xx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Lovely new pics Sammy, they are scrumptious :001_wub::drool:

Black noses are just perfect 
It usually takes 2-3 weeks for the pigment to completely cover the nose.

Hope your having lots of snuggles *


----------



## reddogs

Lovely puppies - the black comes through over a couple of weeks thought I had all flesh colour and got 3 of each in the end


----------



## Guest

Diane i am here i just got your text what is up  x


----------



## Guest

Kerry can you give me some advice please?


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Kerry can you give me some advice please?


Course i can whats up ?


----------



## Guest

Thank you Kerry. One of the puppies,the green girl, has been gaining weight but today she has alway's been at the edge of the whelping box.She's crying continually and has not fed much today.I picked her up and put her to the teat but she did not suckle.I then used a soft moist cotton wool ball and dabbed her bottom,nothing came out.She does'nt feel cold to the touch ,she does'nt seem right though.Can you think of anything else i could do please love?


----------



## Guest

No problem. It may just be abit of colic, put her in your hand and keep rubbing her back and her belly.! Other than that you have done what i would have suggested.! Keep trying to get her to poo though as it does sound like she needs a poo.
If she is still like that say in 1/2 hours i would ring the vets and ask for a bit of advice.! But dont worry 
Hope that can help
kerry xx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Diane have you got any lifeaid or nutri drops? You could try giving her a couple of drops.

Hope she is ok x*


----------



## crazycrest

This might help!!!

First of all, it will help to know what causes colic in puppies. Then youll have a much better understanding of what it takes to treat this potentially serious condition. But dont worry, if you have patience and understanding, the condition can be treated successfully.

A puppy suffering from colic will appear fretful and panicky, cry, and in extreme cases have seizures.

What causes colic? No matter how your puppy is being fed: strictly by their Mother; bottle or tube fed by you; or a combination of the two - food is going to sit in your puppys little tummy until eliminated.

This food will produce more and more gas the longer it sits in his/her tummy. It will continue to build up until your puppy goes to the bathroom (defecates). The problem is, a very young puppy cannot go to the bathroom without some stimulation to his/her private areas. This enacts the reflex to eliminate.

How is a puppy stimulated to go to the bathroom? Most of the time a Mother dog takes care of this situation by stimulating the private areas of the puppy with her tongue. This causes the puppy to eliminate and the gas doesnt build up and cause colic.

But in some cases, a Mother will not provide this stimulation for whatever reason. And obviously, if youre bottle or tube-feeding your puppy, the Mother wont be providing the necessary stimulation either. So youll have to provide this stimulation using a warm, damp cloth. Gently rub your puppys genital and anal areas with the warm, damp cloth before and after each feeding. This should lead to elimination and help to prevent any colic.


----------



## Guest

Thank you Kerry,i am going to try that now.Sorry to drag you on to here,but it saved me from sending a enormous text.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank you Kerry,i am going to try that now.Sorry to drag you on to here,but it saved me from sending a enormous text.


No problem diane i was already on i am most of every day hehe
I am always here to help if i can  
good luck xx


----------



## Guest

Thank you,i will try everything in the above comment's.It's kind of you all to help.


----------



## Guest

No problem diane any time  x


----------



## Guest

Kerry are you there love?


----------



## Badger's Mum

yes she is:


----------



## Guest

Yeah im here any joy with the pup? xx


----------



## Guest

Hello Kerry,i did has you asked and she's still not settled or suckled.Minni does not seem interested in her.Minni has sniffed her a few time's but then walked away and left her.I have her on my lap with her on a warm hot water bottle and she is very distressed.Mac and myself have tried gently patting and rubbing her back and tummy but nothing seem's to work.I'm getting a little frantic,i don't want to waken Samantha to see what she think's i should do.Can you think of anything else love?


----------



## Guest

Its not a good sign that minni isnt intrested in the pup.!!
I would ring the on call vet for some advice better to be safe than sorry.! But please dont worry.!
Keep my updated and if you need me through the night you have my number


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry,i did has you asked and she's still not settled or suckled.Minni does not seem interested in her.Minni has sniffed her a few time's but then walked away and left her.I have her on my lap with her on a warm hot water bottle and she is very distressed.Mac and myself have tried gently patting and rubbing her back and tummy but nothing seem's to work.I'm getting a little frantic,i don't want to waken Samantha to see what she think's i should do.Can you think of anything else love?


my friend used to wind her's like you do a baby try that till kerry come's back


----------



## Guest

Hello Christine, Sorry i did'nt see you there love. Thank you Kerry i have your number.I will try the vet now.This is so nerve wracking,Mac is pacing the floor like an expectant father.I will keep you informed love.Do i just say your name and you will come on here to me?I tried to call your mobile but it went straight to voicemail,so that is when Mac said to try coming on here.


----------



## Guest

Oh i dont no why it went to voice mail it shouldnt have.! You can text me to come on here if you need or you can try to ring again if needed or text me to ring you.!

good luck with the vets  xx


----------



## reddogs

I hope things settle down for you and the pup feels better later


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Christine, Sorry i did'nt see you there love. Thank you Kerry i have your number.I will try the vet now.This is so nerve wracking,Mac is pacing the floor like an expectant father.I will keep you informed love.Do i just say your name and you will come on here to me?I tried to call your mobile but it went straight to voicemail,so that is when Mac said to try coming on here.


We all watch this like hawk's i can start another thread to get you some help if you want but i'm shaw kerry will be back


----------



## crazycrest

Diane, just wondering when I had Sammy get you check the last puppy
for imperforate anus ( no opening ), did you check the whole litter ?
Puppies can survive some days if born with this condition!
Just a thought xx


----------



## shortbackandsides

warm wet cotton wool or tissue wiped on bottom can help pup to wee/poo


----------



## Guest

shortbackandsides said:


> warm wet cotton wool or tissue wiped on bottom can help pup to wee/poo


This has already been tried


----------



## ad_1980

i've just started reading this....


did you ring the vet? Whats wrong?


----------



## Guest

Kerry are you there love?


----------



## Guest

Yes im still here


----------



## Guest

Hello love,I know why my daughter is so fond of you now,you're a very nice person. Anyway, i rang the vet and was told by a machine he does not do 24 hour call out's , so i have rang a vet practice in the next village to our's.I was re-directed to the vet's home and he will call in the next 20 minute's. In the past few moment's the pup has become a little floppy and not as much muscle tone or crying.Minni still does'nt want the pup near her.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello love,I know why my daughter is so fond of you now,you're a very nice person. Anyway, i rang the vet and was told by a machine he does not do 24 hour call out's , so i have rang a vet practice in the next village to our's.I was re-directed to the vet's home and he will call in the next 20 minute's. In the past few moment's the pup has become a little floppy and not as much muscle tone or crying.Minni still does'nt want the pup near her.


I stay up now please let us no what's happening. x


----------



## Guest

Diane i hate to say this but that puppy is slowling going  sorry for being so blunt about it but im not about to lie to you.!
Hopefully the vet will get there quickly.Just be perpared for the worse please
please keep me updated 
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Hello Christine,I will let you know, but please get some sleep if you need too.I will come on here and let you know as soon as i can.


----------



## PoisonGirl

I have only just caught up with thid thread. Congrats on the litter they are gorgeous!
I hope the vet get's there on time!

xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Christine,I will let you know, but please get some sleep if you need too.I will come on here and let you know as soon as i can.


No we'r all in this together


----------



## Guest

Kerry. Do you mean going as in dying?


----------



## Guest

Diane did you see my post or have you missed it.!!
Why your waiting for the vet try making her toilet again keep her very warm and try to keep her going.!!


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Kerry. Do you mean going as in dying?


Diane i do im afraid sorry.!


----------



## spoodlemum

Don't post often but just wanted you to know I am thinking of you, and I'm sitting with my fingers crossed.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Kerry. Do you mean going as in dying?


sorry but yes she does


----------



## crazycrest

We are all in it together & routing for you & the puppy :sad:


----------



## Guest

Kerry i did miss your post,i'm still not sure how to use the forum yet. I will keep doing everything you said. Thankyou both for the advice. I should let Samantha know and wake her but i don't want too.


----------



## Guest

No problem diane just wanted to make sure you saw it!
Im here dont worry, I cant advise you on samme you do what you think is best 
im still on here and at the end of the phone if need, please let me know what happens bad or good news..! x


----------



## crazycrest

No don't wake her & upset her this time of night, bless her, you're all
going through enough! Hurry up vet!!!
Diane do you have any liver in the house ?


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> No don't wake her & upset her this time of night, bless her, you're all
> going through enough! Hurry up vet!!!
> Diane do you have any liver in the house ?


fluid!
sugar water???
DT


----------



## shortbackandsides

That may explain why mum doesnt want to know,she may sense somethings not right with him poor baby.


----------



## Guest

Yes i have some liver.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Kerry i did miss your post,i'm still not sure how to use the forum yet. I will keep doing everything you said. Thankyou both for the advice. I should let Samantha know and wake her but i don't want too.[/QUOT. my heart really goes out to you.


----------



## Agility Springer

Just wishing you all the best, well done for trying so hard, fingers crossed x


----------



## crazycrest

Ok can you get it boiled up quickly, microwave will do, strain the liver through the water & start syringing just the juice, this will give her the fluid she needs & also good for strength gain.


----------



## Agility Springer

crazycrest said:


> Ok can you get it boiled up quickly, microwave will do, strain the liver through the water & start syringing just the juice, this will give her the fluid she needs & also good for strength gain.


Thats a good tip, i was about to say, we just studided this at college, cool the juice first, cant be boiling.


----------



## crazycrest

Just drop it onto tongue, have whoever do this while you wait for the vet 
Tiny drops onto tongue.


----------



## Guest

Thankyou, i have Mac on it now. I will pop back when the vet goes. Thankyou all


----------



## Agility Springer

Diane&Mac said:


> Thankyou, i have Mac on it now. I will pop back when the vet goes. Thankyou all


All the best x


----------



## crazycrest

Thinking of you all & hoping for good news, wishing you luck xxx


----------



## noushka05

i'm praying everything will be ok xxx


----------



## Guest

Ok diane best of luck.! I will be up with you all night im not going to bed ....
kerry x


----------



## ninja

everything crossed here , x


----------



## Guest

Alls crossed here to!


----------



## crazycrest

If the vet says' he suspects fading puppy, which seems very likely in this case unfortunately, you can keep this puppy alive! Firstly it needs to be in a box on a heated pad & kept very, very warm. The liver water is all the puppy will need for a few days with regard to fluids, if the vet gives you antibiotics, good! Also if you have honey in the house a small dab on the tongue every 2 hours will help to keep puppies strength up, I would then try getting puppy to suckle for mum, directly after the honey! The more you can do this the better, but always return the puppy to the hot box as soon as it's suckled.
I am hoping this is the case or something less complicated, but if not we are on hand for you day & night xxx


----------



## hobo99

Thinking of you and sending best wishes to you all .


----------



## Guest

Hello every one i have just heard back from diane the vets has been and took the little pup with him.!
The puppy has no bum hole so cant poo, the vet did tell diane that he does not hold much hope for the puppy but will try all that can be done..
If when the vet slitch the skin that covers the bum, and the pup instantly does a poo that should mean the insides are in the right places and the pup should be ok.!(unless theres any other problems the vet finds why she in)
If this does not happen then little on will be PTS.

I will let you all know if i hear anything else.

Diane has asked me to thank everyone for there support and there meassges it means alot to her..


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Hello every one i have just heard back from diane the vets has been and took the little pup with him.!
> The puppy has no bum hole so cant poo, the vet did tell diane that he does not hold much hope for the puppy but will try all that can be done..
> If when the vet slitch the skin that covers the bum, and the pup instantly does a poo that should mean the insides are in the right places and the pup should be ok.!(unless theres any other problems the vet finds why she in)
> If this does not happen then little on will be PTS.
> 
> I will let you all know if i hear anything else.
> 
> Diane has asked me to thank everyone for there support and there meassges it means alot to her..


if yoou no what i mean thank's for the update


----------



## crazycrest

Fingers & paws crossed here for the baby puppy, hope you pull through little one xxx


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Hello every one i have just heard back from diane the vets has been and took the little pup with him.!
> The puppy has no bum hole so cant poo, the vet did tell diane that he does not hold much hope for the puppy but will try all that can be done..
> If when the vet slitch the skin that covers the bum, and the pup instantly does a poo that should mean the insides are in the right places and the pup should be ok.!(unless theres any other problems the vet finds why she in)
> If this does not happen then little on will be PTS.
> 
> I will let you all know if i hear anything else.
> 
> Diane has asked me to thank everyone for there support and there meassges it means alot to her..


Oh no, fingers crossed for the little one, thanks for the update x


----------



## Guest

HUH christine i dont understand lol sorry but is it just me being blonde


----------



## noushka05

aww ive got everything crossed for you little puppy xxx


----------



## ninja

still keeping everything crossed here, x


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> HUH christine i dont understand lol sorry but is it just me being blonde


just read it myself too tired and too much wine i don't no eather


----------



## hobo99

My thoughts are with you . x


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> just read it myself too tired and too much wine i don't no eather


Oh you twit.!

The vet has told diane they can call first thing in the morning for news, but if something happens in the night the vet will call her xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Oh you twit.!
> 
> The vet has told diane they can call first thing in the morning for news, but if something happens in the night the vet will call her xx


head held in shame ok


----------



## kerrybramble

fingers toes and paws xrossed over here too, really hope the pup makes it!

all the best!

kerry (2)


----------



## crazycrest

Well the duvet is finally calling :001_rolleyes:
I am hoping no news is good news & will sleep with everything crossed
tonight for a happy outcome for green baby puppy!
Will check in as soon as I can xxx


----------



## noushka05

any news on puppy?? x


----------



## Molly's Mum

I've just read last nights events. Thinking of you all, Diane & Sammy and my fingers are crossed for the little pup.

Loads of love Rach x x


----------



## Guest

oh sammy, diane and mack 

Will keep everything crossed that the vet could do something , big hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Crazy and DD you are just wondeful xx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Any news on the little pup..


----------



## Hb-mini

Hope all is ok. xxx


----------



## colliemerles

i to hope all is ok, fingers crossed,xxxxx


----------



## ad_1980

Poor puppy  I really hope the vet helps him and doesn't put him to sleep


----------



## Guest

Just a quick update.!
I have heard back from diane this morning and at the moment the pup is doing well.!
The puppy had an operation and it went well, the vet said its the best he could have wished for.!
Im sure diane or sammy will be on later to tell you abit more.! But as we can all appreciate they will be very busy.!
Kerry


----------



## ninja

thanks for the update ,
sounding more hopeful for the little one, x


----------



## Guest

Keeping everything crossed for the little puppy, for Sammy & her Family
regards
DT


----------



## Agility Springer

Good nes about the pup  lets hope for a swift recovery x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Hi Sammy, Diane, Minni and daddy!!!

How are things going today ??Xxxxx

Thinking of you as always xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum

That's brill news, just brill!!

He's a little fighter; just like you Sammy.

Hugs & kisses to you all
x


----------



## noushka05

thanks for this Kerry fingers crossed the puppy will now make a speedy recovery! xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Here's hoping puppy goes from strength to strength :biggrin:
I bet you're all shattered now, thinking of you all too


----------



## kerrybramble

great news! what a lil' fighter!


----------



## Guest

Kerry are you there love?


----------



## Guest

Yes diane im here  x


----------



## Guest

I have just had the vet on the phone and the pup is still holding her own,but he does'nt hold out much hope for her. I'm going to pop over to his surgery and see her and take a blanket for her.I also wanted to talk to a few people can you talk me through sending private messages when i get back please?Thank you to you all for the lovely kind thought's and wishes.


----------



## Guest

Ok let us know about the pup please.! Hope she makes it.!
Of course i will go through Pming with you just shout me when your back and i will try my hardest to explain.!
Or would it be easier for me to text you my house number?


----------



## noushka05

hello Diane to send a pm just click on the members name & you can send a message that way, im sorry im rubbish at explaining, im praying for the puppy xx


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> I have just had the vet on the phone and the pup is still holding her own,but he does'nt hold out much hope for her. I'm going to pop over to his surgery and see her and take a blanket for her.I also wanted to talk to a few people can you talk me through sending private messages when i get back please?Thank you to you all for the lovely kind thought's and wishes.


Take some honey Diane, will give the pup a boost & something the vet surgery won't have! Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Good luck keep in touch. love too you all


----------



## Guest

Hello Christine,I will keep you informed.I'm going shortly and i will let you know everything when i get back.Christine i have just learned how to send private message's so is it okay if i send you one later?I have been looking for Samantha's friend's.


----------



## noushka05

Diane i cant reply cos youre message box is full down the side there are boxes you can tick then you can delete them.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Christine,I will keep you informed.I'm going shortly and i will let you know everything when i get back.Christine i have just learned how to send private message's so is it okay if i send you one later?I have been looking for Samantha's friend's.


yes please do.I'd be upset if you don't. i don't think i'm on sammy friend's list coz i don't no how to do it, i only no how too actsept them.


----------



## Guest

The mail box is empty but i have to go now.I will be on later but not for long.Thankyou again


----------



## Guest

Take care diane.! And i hope pup is well
kerry xxx


----------



## Lumpy

I hope the little pup will be OK.

How is Sammy? Is she OK?

Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## ad_1980

Ooh hope puppy is ok  Please keep in touch. PM or on here just let us know


----------



## Guest

Kerry are you there?


----------



## Guest

Yes diane im here


----------



## Agility Springer

How is everyone? Minni, Sammy? pups? any news? sending you all my best Diane and Mac, i will be keeping an eye on this thread to see whats happening xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Kerry,the pup is'nt doing very well.I took the blanket and held her,and one of the nurses asked me to name her as she thought it would be nice for her to have a name,instead of being known as green girl.I decided to call her Hope.The vet was fantastic and explained quite a lot of the jargon to me and explained that all the crying she did from the day after she was born would have been from the discomfort she must have been feeling.If you remember the first vet said it was because she was ' a whinger and all litter's have a whinger' so i shall be paying him a visit first thing monday morning.Minni has'nt even noticed that Hope is missing,which i find quite upsetting.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry,the pup is'nt doing very well.I took the blanket and held her,and one of the nurses asked me to name her as she thought it would be nice for her to have a name,instead of being known as green girl.I decided to call her Hope.The vet was fantastic and explained quite a lot of the jargon to me and explained that all the crying she did from the day after she was born would have been from the discomfort she must have been feeling.If you remember the first vet said it was because she was ' a whinger and all litter's have a whinger' so i shall be paying him a visit first thing monday morning.Minni has'nt even noticed that Hope is missing,which i find quite upsetting.


you poor thing remember to find some time for you sit down and have a cup of tea


----------



## noushka05

oh thats so sad the vet should have realised, im praying Hope pulls through Diane xxx


----------



## Agility Springer

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry,the pup is'nt doing very well.I took the blanket and held her,and one of the nurses asked me to name her as she thought it would be nice for her to have a name,instead of being known as green girl.I decided to call her Hope.The vet was fantastic and explained quite a lot of the jargon to me and explained that all the crying she did from the day after she was born would have been from the discomfort she must have been feeling.If you remember the first vet said it was because she was ' a whinger and all litter's have a whinger' so i shall be paying him a visit first thing monday morning.Minni has'nt even noticed that Hope is missing,which i find quite upsetting.


Sorry to hear about Hope, what a lovely name, still have everything crossed hear, Minni is probably still coping with the change, she has been through alot herself bless, her, she doesnt realise, which can only be a good thing in the long run to save her distress. Thinking of you all right now.

Abi xxxx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry,the pup is'nt doing very well.I took the blanket and held her,and one of the nurses asked me to name her as she thought it would be nice for her to have a name,instead of being known as green girl.I decided to call her Hope.The vet was fantastic and explained quite a lot of the jargon to me and explained that all the crying she did from the day after she was born would have been from the discomfort she must have been feeling.If you remember the first vet said it was because she was ' a whinger and all litter's have a whinger' so i shall be paying him a visit first thing monday morning.Minni has'nt even noticed that Hope is missing,which i find quite upsetting.


Aw bless her Hope is a beautiful name .!
Maybe she will prove us all wrong.
Im glad the vet had explained and made you understand what happened
Yes i rememeber the first vet said that and he should have known to check.!
So i cant blame you for being annoyed with him.!
Minni proberly wont notice that Hope is missing and to be honest if she did she would`nt care, Beacuse she will have been regecting it Knowing its ill.!
But it has been known for a mum to re-accept a puppy after the Bum has been sorted so im still holding out hope for you that she will make it.!
Your doing everything you can diane, so well done your being great.
and thank you for keeping me updated means alot 
Tinking of you all right now best wishes
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Thank you. I will pop back again later when i have put the grand children to bed and made Samantha comfortable.By that time i will have spoken to the vet nurse's again and should know more.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank you. I will pop back again later when i have put the grand children to bed and made Samantha comfortable.By that time i will have spoken to the vet nurse's again and should know more.


Ok diane, You take care x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank you. I will pop back again later when i have put the grand children to bed and made Samantha comfortable.By that time i will have spoken to the vet nurse's again and should know more.


give sammy our love


----------



## Agility Springer

christine c said:


> give sammy our love


Ditto! x


----------



## hobo99

Hi Diane &Mac, Just sending best wishes to you all and little "Hope".Do try and find some time to relax as you must be getting really tired and worn out . suz x


----------



## Guest

Hiya Diane

Just caught up with this again, sending all my positive vibes to you, hope, sammy and minni xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixie

Hi, I just caught up on this thread after being out all day, so sorry to hear about the sad turn of events I hope the little one pulls through now this vet has stepped in, you must be worn out emotionally ans physically by now, try to get some rest yourself if thats possible  , give Sammy my love as well and hope she is OK xxxxx I will stay with this thread now for any news xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Can't say much more than has already been said, except I am sending well wishes for little Hope & love to Sammy, Diane & Mac.
Hope you're not all too exhausted xxx


----------



## Guest

Kerry are you there love?


----------



## Guest

yep im here diane  x


----------



## Guest

Hello love, Hope is still holding her own,and i am sure that has to be good new's? The vet nurse who i spoke to said that her tummy was'nt as swollen and i have taken that as good new's.This vet practice are a lot better than the other one.He know's of the situation here and as offered to ring me with any change's. I told him of the help we have had off the forum and his exact word's was -It's great to have somewhere to go to ask for extra advice- So thank you to you all.


----------



## Guest

Thank you for furnishing us with what can only be termed as 'good news'
Little hope is sure a fighter! But with the vibes sent by ALL the forum members he has extra help let us say!
regards
DT


----------



## Badger's Mum

That sounding thenCan i go to bed early to night then please


----------



## Guest

Thats great news diane thanks for letting me know.!
Hope seems a little figther, i still keep everthing crossed for her
The vet you are now using sounds much better..
Im sure i can speak for everyone when i say that helping you has been a pleasure and we are all still here to contiue to help
Sorry it took me a while to reply PF is being a bugger and kicked me off
Try to relax a little now 

kerry x


----------



## Guest

Thank you once again.Yes you must get some sleep.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank you once again.Yes you must get some sleep.


So do you don't forget


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello love, Hope is still holding her own,and i am sure that has to be good new's? The vet nurse who i spoke to said that her tummy was'nt as swollen and i have taken that as good new's.This vet practice are a lot better than the other one.He know's of the situation here and as offered to ring me with any change's. I told him of the help we have had off the forum and his exact word's was -It's great to have somewhere to go to ask for extra advice- So thank you to you all.


Very pleased to hear this, keep fighting & stay strong little Hope!
Diane a good vet is a blessing in disguise, let him help you all he can.
There are some good people on here & they are all thinking of you xx


----------



## Lumpy

I was wondering how the little pup was doing. What an awful illness - just filling up with food and being unable to get rid of it It's worrying your first vet didn't pick up on it when the little one was whimpering.

I'm glad this vet sounds much better.

Am sending little Hope (what a lovely name) lots of healing vibes from Lumpland from me and my fur family xxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Good luck little pup - keep fighting and get back to your lovely family whom are waiting for you.

Diane and Mac, thank you so much for updating us all, it means a lot.

Give Sam lots of hugs from us all at the Lily Mums house hold.


----------



## Vixie

i'm glad there is some improvement with little Hope she sounds like a right ki8ttle fighter, thank you for taking the time to tell us whats happening, love to you all there and I will keep thinking of you all and sending healing thought for Hope  xxx


----------



## Agility Springer

Thats great news about hope, keep fighting little one, im sorry im not great at giving advice, but im always here with words of encouragement and support, all the best to you all xx


----------



## Guest

What wonderful news!!!

Sending some more positive vibes down to little hope... the little girl with the green collar that i was gushing over just the other night 

Hope your managing to get some rest Diane & Mac 

((hugs))


----------



## Guest

Kerry are you there love?


----------



## Guest

Yes i am diane  x


----------



## Guest

I forgot i had alreay told you the latest new's, sorry love. Just to let you know that Hope is exactly the same,no change.I think that is good new's? If she stay's the same for 24 hour's will that be a corner turned?


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I forgot i had alreay told you the latest new's, sorry love. Just to let you know that Hope is exactly the same,no change.I think that is good new's? If she stay's the same for 24 hour's will that be a corner turned?


No problem diane 
Shes doing really well the longer she is staying with us the stronger she is getting.!
I would say if hope is still like that in 24 hours then the vet will start to consider her coming home 
kerry xxx
thanks for keeping me updated


----------



## crazycrest

Aww sounds like she really is putting up a good fight bless her 
We are all still here willing her to pull through Diane, hope things will
soon be a bit easier on you & Mac xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> I forgot i had alreay told you the latest new's, sorry love. Just to let you know that Hope is exactly the same,no change.I think that is good new's? If she stay's the same for 24 hour's will that be a corner turned?


sound good doesn't it. i'm going to bed now god bless


----------



## Hb-mini

So glad pup is holding on. xxx


----------



## noushka05

so glad to hear Hope's still fighting. praying that she does turn that corner xxx


----------



## Guest

Just managed to catch up with all of this.

Just sending as much love as i can to all of you and hoping Hope fights through.

Hugging you all very tightly as Sammy would say xxx


----------



## Guest

morning

Hopeing today is more good news for hope

thinking of you all ((((((((BBBBBIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGG HHHHUUUUGGGGGGGSSSSSS))))))


----------



## crazycrest

Still thinking of you all & sending lots of love :001_smile:


----------



## Guest

Kerry are you there love? Is anyone here ?


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> Kerry are you there love? Is anyone here ?


Hi Diane, I've just signed on. You ok?

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

Hello,i was'nt sure if i could just put a post on or not, so i alway's shout for Kerry


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello,i was'nt sure if i could just put a post on or not, so i alway's shout for Kerry


Post whenever and whatever!! Glad to hear Hope is holding on, just catching up on all of this.
How's you?

Sh xx


----------



## Guest

I wanted to let you know that the vet rang at six this morining to say that little Hope had lost her fight.My husband , Mac, as gone to collect Hope and bring her to our home to be buried.


----------



## Guest

Yep! shes here Diane!! I'll give her a knock!
regards
DT


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I wanted to let you know that the vet rang at six this morining to say that little Hope had lost her fight.My husband , Mac, as gone to collect Hope and bring her to our home to be buried.


Yes im here sorry it took me a while to see you.!!
Im really sorry about the pup bless her atleast shes in no pain.!!
RIP little hope
Thinking of you diane and family 
take it easy and thank you for letting me know 
kerry xxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> I wanted to let you know that the vet rang at six this morining to say that little Hope had lost her fight.My husband , Mac, as gone to collect Hope and bring her to our home to be buried.


Awww sorry to hear that Diane! Lucky for Hope that she was born to such caring and loving owners - RIP little Hope.


----------



## colliemerles

Diane&Mac said:


> I wanted to let you know that the vet rang at six this morining to say that little Hope had lost her fight.My husband , Mac, as gone to collect Hope and bring her to our home to be buried.


oh im really really sorry to hear that, my heart goes out to you all,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> I wanted to let you know that the vet rang at six this morining to say that little Hope had lost her fight.My husband , Mac, as gone to collect Hope and bring her to our home to be buried.


I'm sorry Hon.  So sad after all you've tried.

Thanks for the update.

Big big hugs for you and Sammy and of course Minni.

Sh xxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> I wanted to let you know that the vet rang at six this morining to say that little Hope had lost her fight.My husband , Mac, as gone to collect Hope and bring her to our home to be buried.


Oh Diane I am really sorry to hear this, poor little Hope,
she put up such a fight the last few days bless her!
I hope you, Mac & Sammy are ok.
{{{Hugs for you all}}}
X X X


----------



## ninja

sorry to hear about Hope ,

R.I.P little one, x


----------



## hobo99

Hi Diane and family, How is Sammy today ?. So very sorry to hear that Hope had lost her fight, sooo sad for you all. Sending love to you all .suz xx


----------



## Guest

Hello love, thank you for coming. I can't stay long i have so much to do, and Samantha's children are at a complete loss over their mummy and the pup.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello love, thank you for coming. I can't stay long i have so much to do, and Samantha's children are at a complete loss over their mummy and the pup.


No problem.!  Like i said any time
I bet they are its heart breaking Bless them
Please send my love to all, and well done for trying with Hope you did everything you could have done but sometimes these things happen.!
kerry xxx


----------



## noushka05

oh dear im so very sorry to hear this sad news R.I.P Hope xxx


my thoughts are with you all x


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello love, thank you for coming. I can't stay long i have so much to do, and Samantha's children are at a complete loss over their mummy and the pup.


Sending the biggest hug I can possibly send.
I wish, I wish, I wish...


----------



## Guest

So sorry diane just so sorry 
sending love to you all xx


----------



## Freyja

So sorry to hear about Hope. I was really hoping she would pull through.


R I P HOPE


----------



## crazycrest

On behalf of all Sammy's forum friends....
I am sending a massive HUG for Josh & Ella xxx


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> On behalf of all Sammy's forum friends....
> I am sending a massive HUG for Josh & Ella xxx


I second that


----------



## Vixie

I am so sorry to hear about Hope R.P.P little girl xxx

My hear goes out to you al ans Sammys two little ones  sending big hugs to them and you all xxxx


----------



## sequeena

I'm so sorry 

RIP Hope xx


----------



## kerrybramble

R.I.P hope, not good news! was really hoping she would pull through

bug hugs to everyone xx

k2


----------



## Hb-mini

So so sorry.....HUGE hugs to you all. xxxxx


----------



## Agility Springer

Sorry to hear this Diane, you worked so so hard, you should be proud of yourself, im sure Minni and Sammy are, its such a shame about your loss, but you tried. im sending all my best to you, mac, minnie, pups and of course Sammy and the little ones, how is sammy doing today?

All my love x


----------



## Lumpy

That is so very sad. Poor little fur babe. Run free at the Bridge, Hope sweetheart - at peace now.

You have so much to cope with at the moment, Diane. Sending you loads of supportive wishes and love.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I wanted to let you know that the vet rang at six this morining to say that little Hope had lost her fight.My husband , Mac, as gone to collect Hope and bring her to our home to be buried.


I'm so sorry Diane... 

i know words cant make anything right for you at the moment, but i'm sending all my wishes, hugs and love over to you all right now.

I posted this on minigirl (sammys thread) a while ago

*there's no fairy godmother
to make my wish come true.
no genie in a bottle to bring me to you.
no prayer on a fallen star
no magic potion in a jar.
but i can dream and when i do.
i'm sending all my hope and love to you*

Biggest hugs to you both, and kisses to sammy xxxxxx


----------



## kerrybramble

how are the other pups and mini doing?

k2 x


----------



## Guest

Hello.I was just getting around to letting you all know about today's weigh in and Minni. Minni is taking more and more time out of the box but the minute she hear's a cry she is back with her pup's. Mac weighed the pup's this morning and they're gaining well. Blue girl-15.4oz, Red boy-14.1oz ,Pink girl-12.0oz, Purple girl-13.6


----------



## Molly's Mum

Thanks Diane, that's brill news.

You are doing such a brill job.

Love to Minni, pups & a huge hug for Sammy

x x


----------



## Guest

Thats wonderful news Diane

So pleased the other pups are strong and thriving


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.I was just getting around to letting you all know about today's weigh in and Minni. Minni is taking more and more time out of the box but the minute she hear's a cry she is back with her pup's. Mac weighed the pup's this morning and they're gaining well. Blue girl-15.4oz, Red boy-14.1oz ,Pink girl-12.0oz, Purple girl-13.6


That very normal for them to leave pup diane.! As long as minni going back when they cry then its all good  Our Diva is doing just the same its just to hot for them.!

They are all putting good weight on then 
well done..Thanks for the update 
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the update. Looks like they are doing ok


----------



## crazycrest

Thanks for updating Diane...
Sounds like minni & the other pups are doing just fine :biggrin:
Big hugs all round xx


----------



## Guest

Kerry are you there love?


----------



## Guest

Yes diane im here


----------



## Guest

Hello love. My husband has asked me to ask you if it is to early to worm Minni and/or her pup's?


----------



## Guest

Hello I would wait untill there two weeks, and then do them all togther.! 
Is that ok
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Hello Kerry. Thank you . Mac is to eager i think.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry. Thank you . Mac is to eager i think.


No Problem
Bless i know your just trying to do everything right by pups and minni 
kerry xx


----------



## Vixie

I'm so glad to hear that mini and the pups are doing well, very good news and thank you for taking the time to update us, we really appreciate it  xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello. I am sure you're sick of hearing me say this, but it really is no problem. As i type i read to my daughter what has been said and what i am replying.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I am sure you're sick of hearing me say this, but it really is no problem. As i type i read to my daughter what has been said and what i am replying.


Were not sick of hearing you say anything 
Thats good that you like to keep us updated it means alot to alot of us.!
Its nice that your reading everything to our sammy 
kerry xxx


----------



## Vixie

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I am sure you're sick of hearing me say this, but it really is no problem. As i type i read to my daughter what has been said and what i am replying.


no were arent sick of it at all and never will be, its lovely that you read them to Sammy, I'm sure she loves to hear everything you relay to her


----------



## Guest

Kerry are you there love?


----------



## clueless

Diane I am speaking with her mum on msn will get her


----------



## Guest

Im here lovely diane


----------



## Guest

Hello Precious. One of the pup's is quite snuffly tonight. She is feeding but getting tired. Can i please trouble you again and ask what i should do love. ?


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Precious. One of the pup's is quite snuffly tonight. She is feeding but getting tired. Can i please trouble you again and ask what i should do love. ?


Trouble me all you like secretly i like it  But thats our secret 

Have you got the heat pad on?? If not have it on quite low.!
Have you got any olbias oil or simliar product, if so put some on a tissue close to the box but not in the box.!

Has she got any milk, mucus or is it just liqiud from the nose?? Sorry for the questions.!
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Love. Yes the heat pad is on. She does have a lot of mucous draining from her nose and she seem's a little chesty.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Love. Yes the heat pad is on. She does have a lot of mucous draining from her nose and she seem's a little chesty.


Ok another member "clueless" is coming over on to here to help she know alot more than me about short nuzzled dogs 
I dont no much about short nosed breeds


----------



## Guest

Hello Kerry. Thank you.


----------



## clueless

Hi Diane If the puppy is sounding chesty it will probably need an antibiotic. It is better for puppy if you can clear their airways. Steaming and swinging can clear airways especially upper airways.
Now this can be done easily enough Diane.
1. Hold the puppy above a basin/ bowl of boiled water, try and get someone else to hold a towel loosely over the top. Do not put puppy to close to the water, test with your own hand first.
2. Gently massage the puppys chest area as in at the ribs whilst puppy is slightly tilted down head first on your lap.
3. This is the more difficult part for soem Diane. Place the puppy on its back in the palm of your hand, holding puppys head gently but firmly between your forefinger and thumb. Now swing your arm down fairly fast towards your leg and back up a few times This loosens any secretions


----------



## Guest

Thank you clueless  Glad you was around then  xx


----------



## Guest

Hello. Thank you for your advice. I will get Mac onto it now. Thank you.


----------



## Guest

Good luck Diane and let us know if there is no improvement please.!


----------



## KarenHSmith

Sorry to hear about Hope


----------



## clueless

Any news on the snuffily puppy yet?


----------



## Guest

clueless said:


> Any news on the snuffily puppy yet?


Diane hasnt been on this morning i dont think and proberly wont be on till later but i spoke to her thins morning and she said it was sounding quite abit better :thumbsup: and a thank you to you  xx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Diane hasnt been on this morning i dont think and proberly wont be on till later but i spoke to her thins morning and she said it was sounding quite abit better :thumbsup: and a thank you to you  xx


PHEW! Fantastic news! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie

thats good news, I'm glad the pup is sounding better, hers hoping he/she keeps improving


----------



## Guest

Hello Diane or Mac how is the puppy that was snuffly last night any more improvment??
kerry x


----------



## Guest

Hello. I have taken over from Mac. He has gone to sit with Samantha. The pup is sounding much better. She picked up after the advice i was given on the steam bath and towel, a lot of gunk came out of her nose too. So i used the little asperator to clear that up.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I have taken over from Mac. He has gone to sit with Samantha. The pup is sounding much better. She picked up after the advice i was given on the steam bath and towel, a lot of gunk came out of her nose too. So i used the little asperator to clear that up.


Hey Diane, so glad the pup is better 
Well done for doing it, it was great advice clueless gave 
Are all the others and minni still ok to kerry x


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I have taken over from Mac. He has gone to sit with Samantha. The pup is sounding much better. She picked up after the advice i was given on the steam bath and towel, a lot of gunk came out of her nose too. So i used the little asperator to clear that up.


That's great news...lovely to hear.
Thank you for the update. You may have to do it again if she start's 
becoming more snuffly. You're all doing a great job xxx


----------



## Guest

WOOOHOOOOOOO

Glad it's ok xx


----------



## clueless

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I have taken over from Mac. He has gone to sit with Samantha. The pup is sounding much better. She picked up after the advice i was given on the steam bath and towel, a lot of gunk came out of her nose too. So i used the little asperator to clear that up.[/QUOTE
> Glad to hear puppy is sounding clearer. Just keep up the steaming etc Diane as getting all the muck out will help the baby. Also Diane try and put puppy onto a front teat that is not as full as the others.
> Sometimes you get greedy puppies that suck hard and get a gush of milk which is a main cause of aspiration in pups feeding from mum


----------



## Guest

Hello. I will do that also.Thank you. One of the pup's is huge and there is another that is tiny.The other's are in between. It is the tiny one who was quite chesty.


----------



## Guest

Hello Kerry. The other's and Minni are fine. I don;t think Minni really like's being a mum. She seem's to prefer being out of the box a lot more these day's. Hello Rain. Thank you. She is doing well now.


----------



## clueless

Well I am still keeping everything crossed for the baby. 
Even although she is the smallest put her on the front ones or raise her up at front slightly whilst she is feeding.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry. The other's and Minni are fine. I don;t think Minni really like's being a mum. She seem's to prefer being out of the box a lot more these day's. Hello Rain. Thank you. She is doing well now.


Hey lovely, Glad the others are ok, our diva is also spending more time out shes to hot, i would say as long as she goes back when they are screaming its ok if not you put her with them
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Kerry and Clueless. I will do everything you have both suggested. Thank you


----------



## Guest

No problem Diane 
Take care and will chat soon xxx


----------



## KarenHSmith

Lovely news, and I am glad the pup seems to have purked up abit xxxx


----------



## Guest

Kerry are you there love?


----------



## Guest

yes diane im here  xx


----------



## Guest

Hello love. Josh has asked me to tell you that Martha has opened her eye's. He has just got in from school and said - Quick tell the girl with devil dog's about Martha! -


----------



## Guest

Ooooohhhhhhhhh

Yay!


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello love. Josh has asked me to tell you that Martha has opened her eye's. He has just got in from school and said - Quick tell the girl with devil dog's about Martha! -


Oh bless his little heart, Thank him for thinking of me  
Isnt it just amazing when they start to open there eyes theres so much meaning behind them.!

Thank josh you little star all my love to you and ella

Thank diane
kerryxxx


----------



## mollyismyworld

What lovely news. xx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello love. Josh has asked me to tell you that Martha has opened her eye's. He has just got in from school and said - Quick tell the girl with devil dog's about Martha! -


LOL. Bet he was really excited :laugh: Bless xx


----------



## Guest

Hello . Yes he is really thrilled. He call's the one with her eye's open Martha because she look's like a lady in the village. I hope and pray he never tell's poor Martha


----------



## clueless

Way to go Martha. Diane yourself and Mac are doing a great job


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello . Yes he is really thrilled. He call's the one with her eye's open Martha because she look's like a lady in the village. I hope and pray he never tell's poor Martha


Bless him martha from down the village must be a right cute cuddly thing to look like minnis pups 
kerry xx


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello . Yes he is really thrilled. He call's the one with her eye's open Martha because she look's like a lady in the village. I hope and pray he never tell's poor Martha


:laugh: Aww bless him, that is so funny, kid's often see thing's we don't,
I bet she really does look like her too xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello. He has asked me to tell you he call's one of them Nana. I have'nt asked why. I am worried about the answer.


----------



## Badger's Mum

They are funny the way they think of thing's. Mine would probly tell her


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. He has asked me to tell you he call's one of them Nana. I have'nt asked why. I am worried about the answer.


HeHe bless him tell him i like his names can he think of one for the girl of our pups were keeping


----------



## shortbackandsides

DevilDogz said:


> Bless him martha from down the village must be a right cute cuddly thing to look like minnis pups
> kerry xx


or a bit wrinkly,hairy and chubby.... well done diane and mac great job!


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello . Yes he is really thrilled. He call's the one with her eye's open Martha because she look's like a lady in the village. I hope and pray he never tell's poor Martha


LOL. That's exactly the sort of thing my little boy would do :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. He has asked me to tell you he call's one of them Nana. I have'nt asked why. I am worried about the answer.


Oh dear!!!! Maybe he's thinking of the big dog from Peter pan :thumbsup:


----------



## clueless

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. He has asked me to tell you he call's one of them Nana. I have'nt asked why. I am worried about the answer.


Haha How is the little snuffy one doing


----------



## Guest

Hello. The snuffly one also known as Bella, is still snuffly and has been coughing today. So i have made a appointment for Mac to take her to the vet's tomorrow. She is gaining weight and feeding.


----------



## Guest

Hello Kerry. Josh say's he need's to see the pup before he can think of 'cool ' name's for her.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. The snuffly one also known as Bella, is still snuffly and has been coughing today. So i have made a appointment for Mac to take her to the vet's tomorrow. She is gaining weight and feeding.


Ok Diane its better to just get her checked isnt it, Please let me know how Bella does.! 
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry. Josh say's he need's to see the pup before he can think of 'cool ' name's for her.


Ok is it ok if i put a picture on this thread for him to look at instead of you going through my thread to find one?? x


----------



## crazycrest

Good luck at the vets little Bella, we will be wishing you well :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Hello Kerry. Yes please. Josh has gone to get Ella quickly so she can see her.


----------



## Guest

Here she is she is a "chinese crested hairless" Tell josh and ella yes she is ment to be bald on here body hehe just hair on head,feet and tail 
There not the best pictures but as you know puppies dont sit still 
She now has her eyes open in these pictures she hasnt


----------



## Guest

Hello Kerry. I was deafend by shout's of Aww. He say's how long does he have to think of cool name's ? He said does she get cold because she has no fur? Ella ask's why she is crying ? She is beautiful


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry. I was deafend by shout's of Aww. He say's how long does he have to think of cool name's ? He said does she get cold because she has no fur? Ella ask's why she is crying ? She is beautiful


Hello Diane he has aslong as it takes him to think of one  I will put one on later of what she now looks like with her eyes open if he likes, sometimes you just have to look at there eyes and a name pops up 
In the cold weather they wear jumpers  but as a babies she on a heat pad with her hairy brothers and sisters
Aww bless ella i think shes shouting and screaming at me for taking her away from her mum for a picture so i had to put her back again 

Thank you diane When you have time you could go to the thread "the start of something beautiful" in this breeding section theres some pictures of the whole litter 

kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Like i promised here some pictures for Josh and Ella of our girl 


























Again there not the best buts shes wriggle bum 
kerry xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Like i promised here some pictures for Josh and Ella of our girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again there not the best buts shes wriggle bum
> kerry xxx


they are sooo sweet


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> they are sooo sweet


Thank you shes the one we have decided to keep


----------



## Guest

:001_wub::001_wub: she's gorgeous! 

what have you called your hairless boy?


----------



## Guest

Hello. Josh want's to know if he can print one of the photo's of the pup to keep? I told him he had to have permission to do that. He said to tell you he has a big list of name's for her. I have seen this list and would like to say that one of the name's he has on list is ' Ducky' . When Mac asked him whhy Ducky he said - Kerry want's cool name's!' -


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Thank you shes the one we have decided to keep


Must be hard saying good bye when they have to go


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Josh want's to know if he can print one of the photo's of the pup to keep? I told him he had to have permission to do that. He said to tell you he has a big list of name's for her. I have seen this list and would like to say that one of the name's he has on list is ' Ducky' . When Mac asked him whhy Ducky he said - Kerry want's cool name's!' -


Of course he can take a picture  No problem at all tell him
Oh im excited about the list of names "ducky" ummm that will take alot of getting use to hehe :eek6:
Yeah josh i want cool names 

BBM none of them have names yet just KC names 

Christine it is hard to say bye but all our puppies only go to the best homes and we stay in contact with all puppy owner
We are very protective of or dogs/pups and not just anyone will get them


----------



## Hb-mini

She is sooooooo sweet!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi, Been told to come to this section and shout for Kerry.Mac


----------



## Guest

Hey mac im here  x
kerry


----------



## Guest

Hello Kerry. i promised a certain young man i would pass on a message. Josh say's to tell you that Martha can get out of the bed. i hasten to add that none of us has actually witnessed this amazing fete. He also say's to tell you he has some very cool name's that he has made up ' all by himself ' , i have seen the list and cool is'nt a word i would have used to describe them.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry. i promised a certain young man i would pass on a message. Josh say's to tell you that Martha can get out of the bed. i hasten to add that none of us has actually witnessed this amazing fete. He also say's to tell you he has some very cool name's that he has made up ' all by himself ' , i have seen the list and cool is'nt a word i would have used to describe them.


LOL. Has Kerry PROMISED to use them :laugh:


----------



## Guest

According to my grandson . Yes. Think you're in trouble Kerry. Mac


----------



## kerrybramble

hehehe cab't wait to hear the pups name he comes up with, i think i should get him to choose our pups kc names too, he has cool names, i would register one of our pups as ducky coz cockers love water!

kerry (number 2)


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry. i promised a certain young man i would pass on a message. Josh say's to tell you that Martha can get out of the bed. i hasten to add that none of us has actually witnessed this amazing fete. He also say's to tell you he has some very cool name's that he has made up ' all by himself ' , i have seen the list and cool is'nt a word i would have used to describe them.


Hello mac, Aww bless martha one of ours keeps getting out to 
Oh i cant wait to hear these names or should i be scared what i might have to call my dog for the next 14years :laugh:

kerry thank you for letting me know mac and thanks you to josh for thinking of me and taking the time to make some words up
kerry xxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

I am looking forward to hearing Josh's names for the pup!!


----------



## noushka05

im really looking forward to hearing what Josh has chosen too! 

shes sooo Beautiful Kerry i think Ducky is a really cool name tho...very unusual & cute! xxx


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> im really looking forward to hearing what Josh has chosen too!
> 
> shes sooo Beautiful Kerry i think Ducky is a really cool name tho...very unusual & cute! xxx


Thanks noush i keep getting the visions of me calling "ducky" over the feilds haha :eek6:
Im looking foward to


----------



## Guest

Kerry. I think the Ducky name is the least of your worries.He went to bed clutching his list like some top secret document. The lady who typed above you , is that the famous Agent Noushka?


----------



## reddogsX3

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks noush i keep getting the visions of me calling "ducky" over the feilds haha :eek6:
> Im looking foward to


well i have to wander the field shouting for haggis and tatties lol

wendy


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Kerry. I think the Ducky name is the least of your worries.He went to bed clutching his list like some top secret document. The lady who typed above you , is that the famous Agent Noushka?


It certainly is xxx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Kerry. I think the Ducky name is the least of your worries.He went to bed clutching his list like some top secret document. The lady who typed above you , is that the famous Agent Noushka?


Oh dear maybe im not to excited to hear the names i will using for the next 15years  bless him he sounds a lovely little lad 

Yes that is the wonderful agent noushka


----------



## mollyismyworld

Awww how lovely!

Ducky could be the nickname!!

I can't really talk though, with a cat called Piglet!!! xx


----------



## Guest

Haggis and Tatties? Maybe the name's Josh has are okay then. Ha. Agent Noushka i have heard a lot about you young lady. It is a pleasure to talk to you. Kerry my younger daughter Beth as just informed me she saw Bella and Helga on the list too.


----------



## Agility Springer

Diane&Mac said:


> Haggis and Tatties? Maybe the name's Josh has are okay then. Ha. Agent Noushka i have heard a lot about you young lady. It is a pleasure to talk to you. Kerry my younger daughter Beth as just informed me she saw Bella and Helga on the list too.


Did he have a Fritha?? thats what my pooch is called, weird huh?  x


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Haggis and Tatties? Maybe the name's Josh has are okay then. Ha. Agent Noushka i have heard a lot about you young lady. It is a pleasure to talk to you. Kerry my younger daughter Beth as just informed me she saw Bella and Helga on the list too.


Bella and helga hehe he great at this naming isnt he.!
Haggis and tatties pmsl Wendy im not sure i could shout that across the feild.!
All of our dogs have weird names i have never heard anyone with the same name :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Haggis , Tatties , Fritha ? What happened to name's like Pal , Rover and my favorite one Rex. There are over 40 name's to choose from Beth has just said. I think you need to practice telling Josh- NO!


----------



## Agility Springer

Diane&Mac said:


> Haggis , Tatties , Fritha ? What happened to name's like Pal , Rover and my favorite one Rex. There are over 40 name's to choose from Beth has just said. I think you need to practice telling Josh- NO!


haha  i guess if all our dogs had the same name when we shout six come back instead of one


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Haggis , Tatties , Fritha ? What happened to name's like Pal , Rover and my favorite one Rex. There are over 40 name's to choose from Beth has just said. I think you need to practice telling Josh- NO!


haha thats good theres got to be a good one in 40 right??

Our dogs names are: very long list haha
peace
sasha 
taro
zani 
sharni
majik
karma
fable
mika
kioti
prada
tehya
diva
are they ok names mac 
and then the one josh chooses :thumbsup:


----------



## reddogsX3

Agility Springer said:


> haha  i guess if all our dogs had the same name when we shout six come back instead of one


nahhhhhhhhhhhh mine would still be the one left in the middle of the field looking stupid and thinking 'where's that noise coming from' lol

wendy


----------



## Guest

Oh dear kerry. Ducky and Helga just does'nt fit in with those name's. My daughter Beth is at the side of me laughing like a loon. We both agree you are in a fix when he give's you his chosen name Ha


----------



## noushka05

Diane&Mac said:


> Haggis and Tatties? Maybe the name's Josh has are okay then. Ha. Agent Noushka i have heard a lot about you young lady. It is a pleasure to talk to you. Kerry my younger daughter Beth as just informed me she saw Bella and Helga on the list too.


Hello i did reply to your pm last night, but i'm having laptop problems so i really hope you received it, (it was very slow sending it) x & its such a pleasure to talk to you too xxx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Oh dear kerry. Ducky and Helga just does'nt fit in with those name's. My daughter Beth is at the side of me laughing like a loon. We both agree you are in a fix when he give's you his chosen name Ha


Umm im sure the little darlings got a great names theres 40 to choose from theres got to be one 
I havent quite got it in my head yet about ducky you could put him of that a bit yeah  :thumbsup:


----------



## reddogsX3

my friend has got a dog called mac and i have told him if he gets another it should be callled cheese lol

wendy


----------



## reddogsX3

DevilDogz said:


> Umm im sure the little darlings got a great names theres 40 to choose from theres got to be one
> I havent quite got it in my head yet about ducky you could put him of that a bit yeah  :thumbsup:


you could call her duchess 'ducky' for short lol
wendy


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> my friend has got a dog called mac and i have told him if he gets another it should be callled cheese lol
> 
> wendy


Well i know some one with a dog called "Fanny" 
I wont even tell you the KC names :eek6:


----------



## Guest

Who in their right mind would stand in a feild shouting that name??


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Who in their right mind would stand in a feild shouting that name??


:laugh: Surely not anyone with a sane bone in their body,
but it is true, we know a chinese crested breeder with such a named dog
& some of the others are just as bad too!
As Kerry has said, you don't need to know the kennel names pmsl :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Who in their right mind would stand in a feild shouting that name??


Honest she does.!!
But your right shes is abit loopy who would call a dog such a thing :eek6:


----------



## Agility Springer

HERE FANNY!!!!!!!! haha nope cant see me shouting that either!


----------



## Guest

I am going to sit with Samantha a while now. You have had me and Beth in tuck's laughing. Beth say's thank you for the distraction and so do i. Thank you to all i spoke to on here tonight. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I am going to sit with Samantha a while now. You have had me and Beth in tuck's laughing. Beth say's thank you for the distraction and so do i. Thank you to all i spoke to on here tonight. Mac


You take care mac and give our best wishes to sammy.
Thank you for taking the time to update us on sammy, minni and pups
kerry xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> I am going to sit with Samantha a while now. You have had me and Beth in tuck's laughing. Beth say's thank you for the distraction and so do i. Thank you to all i spoke to on here tonight. Mac


Thanks Mac, give sammy a huge hug from us xxx


----------



## Agility Springer

Goodnight to you all xxxxxx Beth get an account  xxxx


----------



## reddogsX3

DevilDogz said:


> Well i know some one with a dog called "Fanny"
> I wont even tell you the KC names :eek6:


god could you imagine if it got lost

wandering round the streets saying 'have you seen my fanny lol

wendy


----------



## 3 red dogs

reddogsX3 said:


> god could you imagine if it got lost
> 
> wandering round the streets saying 'have you seen my fanny lol
> 
> wendy


Not something you'd ask in Scotland anyhow!!!


----------



## Guest

reddogsX3 said:


> god could you imagine if it got lost
> 
> wandering round the streets saying 'have you seen my fanny lol
> 
> wendy


pmsl i would be in hysterics but i spose you would get a few people looking rather concered about your health :eek6: haha


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Just teaching the dog to recall would be to embarrassing.... :yikes:

Fanny come!!! NOOOOOOO :eek6:*

*Still no sign of puppys???*


----------



## Guest

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Just teaching the dog to recall would be to embarrassing.... :yikes:
> 
> Fanny come!!! NOOOOOOO :eek6:*
> 
> *Still no sign of puppys???*


That would be funny i couldnt do it how embarassing

whos pups?? Mollys Mum?? xx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Yes DD put everything in one msg by mistake... its late, Ive been puppy pampering all day (spoilt little girl has learnt to whine!)*


----------



## Guest

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Yes DD put everything in one msg by mistake... its late, Ive been puppy pampering all day (spoilt little girl has learnt to whine!)*


haha i thought you had..Aww bless little pup


----------



## Freyja

William's proper name is Willie.


Kerry I like Helga. I used to ride a horse years ago called Helga she was a great big cob with feet like soup plates.


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone!

Has the darling josh decided on his name?

I'm guessing its going to be one of those long old fashioned names  

Like Ermintrude or Persephonie or Hepsibah  :lol:

although for sammy i secretly want him to call the pup foo-foo 

sal x


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Has the darling josh decided on his name?
> 
> I'm guessing its going to be one of those long old fashioned names
> 
> Like Ermintrude or Persephonie or Hepsibah  :lol:
> 
> although for sammy i secretly want him to call the pup foo-foo
> 
> sal x


I can not have a dog called foo foo :eek6: :yikes: haha
I ahve been told there a list of 40 names and ducky is the least of my worries :laugh:
so there got to ba a good one in thats 40 right?? 
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> I can not have a dog called foo foo :eek6: :yikes: haha
> I ahve been told there a list of 40 names and ducky is the least of my worries :laugh:
> so there got to ba a good one in thats 40 right??
> kerry xx


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

My son named our hamster and he is called Lemony


----------



## Hb-mini

Great names!!!

If we choose a boy pup my daughter wanted to call it Donald Duck!!! 
We agreed that if it was a girl we could call it Daisy (as in duck!!)
If its a boy it will be Woody....(toy story!!)

xxx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> My son named our hamster and he is called Lemony


haha some times you just have to wonder what makes them think of these names dont you.!
When we was little we had 3 fish one was called:
splish splash splosh :laugh: haha we could have named on fish apart of that but no that had to be on of its names, my hampster was called biscuit

Ay well aslong as its not foo foo im sure i will live :laugh:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> haha some times you just have to wonder what makes them think of these names dont you.!
> When we was little we had 3 fish one was called:
> splish splash splosh :laugh: haha we could have named on fish apart of that but no that had to be on of its names, my hampster was called biscuit
> 
> Ay well aslong as its not foo foo im sure i will live :laugh:


I sooooo want it to be Foo Foo.

I am going to get a shitzuh one day and call it foo foo just for Sammy :laugh:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> I can not have a dog called foo foo :eek6: :yikes: haha
> I ahve been told there a list of 40 names and ducky is the least of my worries :laugh:
> so there got to ba a good one in thats 40 right??
> kerry xx


pmsl!

Still hoping..... _sends telepathic message to josh, its gotta be FOO FOO! _



DevilDogz said:


> haha some times you just have to wonder what makes them think of these names dont you.!
> When we was little we had 3 fish one was called:
> splish splash splosh :laugh: haha we could have named on fish apart of that but no that had to be on of its names, my hampster was called biscuit
> 
> Ay well aslong as its not foo foo im sure i will live :laugh:


Hmm... Well i have a girl cat called COLIN! named by my daughter! I dont know where she got the name - we dont even know anyone called colin! 

We have also had Banjo, Donkey, Stinky, Twinkle, winkie , Herbert, Marigold, Winnie, pooh, dusty, pinkie, star, fawks, catherine, daisy, coffee, asbo (she heard the term on the news!) and morris! - she has a knack for interesting names too!



rainy said:


> I sooooo want it to be Foo Foo.
> 
> I am going to get a shitzuh one day and call it foo foo just for Sammy :laugh:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl!
> 
> Still hoping..... _sends telepathic message to josh, its gotta be FOO FOO! _
> 
> Hmm... Well i have a girl cat called COLIN! named by my daughter! I dont know where she got the name - we dont even know anyone called colin!
> 
> We have also had Banjo, Donkey, Stinky, Twinkle, winkie , Herbert, Marigold, Winnie, pooh, dusty, pinkie, star, fawks, catherine, daisy, coffee, asbo (she heard the term on the news!) and morris! - she has a knack for interesting names too!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
pmsl you really just made me laugh then thanks you :thumbsup:

Lets hope josh doesnt see them names and get and idea`s i would never for give you :thumbdown:
i can just see it now ASBO come back time to go :thumbdown: me thinks not pmsl Star is ok i dont mind star :laugh:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> pmsl you really just made me laugh then thanks you :thumbsup:
> 
> Lets hope josh doesnt see them names and get and idea`s i would never for give you :thumbdown:
> i can just see it now ASBO come back time to go :thumbdown: me thinks not pmsl Star is ok i dont mind star :laugh:


pmsl!

well it could be worse... Winkie is an interesting one to shout!

But i still vote for foo foo


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> pmsl!
> 
> well it could be worse... Winkie is an interesting one to shout!
> 
> But i still vote for foo foo


She going to be a little angel we will have no such names as foo foo :eek6: or winkie shes going to be a right little lady :laugh:


----------



## hobo99

I really think "Foo Foo is "the best name ever .


----------



## Guest

hobo99 said:


> I really think "Foo Foo is "the best name ever .


kerry can not call her dog foo foo :yikes:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> kerry can not call her dog foo foo :yikes:


Kerry wont have a choice!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> Kerry wont have a choice!


im going to have a little word with josh i am and going to put some lovely names in is ickle head


----------



## Guest

hmmm

you might have names from kids programmes on the way  


iggle piggle ? 

ninky nonk?

hehehe


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> hmmm
> 
> you might have names from kids programmes on the way
> 
> iggle piggle ?
> 
> ninky nonk?
> 
> hehehe


hahaa this could be intresting couldnt it but foo foo is a no no


----------



## Agility Springer

Here Foo Foo......here Ninky Nonk!! here Iggle Piggle....here pepper pig!!!!!!


Hmmmm Foo foo is looking good to me :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Kerry i have the list that i promised faithfully to give you tonight. Are you around? Mac


----------



## Guest

Yes mac im here should i be scared hehe


----------



## Guest

Yes. Be very scared! This is a part of the list as i need to ask Josh what some of the other's are. 5 year old's spelling's leave something to be desired

Ducky
Helga
Olga
Pepper
Six
Blossom
Lottie
Baldy- He asked me to tell you that Ella chose this one-
Inky
Yin
Patch
Trudy
Chi
Moon
Star
Sky
Elsa
Juno
Ronaldo
Cole
Santa
Homar
Marj
Patty
Selma
Josh
Ella
Dolly
Carris
Mia
Wanda
Muffy
Smarties
Galaxy
Sherah
That's it untill he tell's me what the other's mean. Mac


----------



## 3 red dogs

pmsl.. 
The only thing that worrys me Mac, is what Ella is going to call her elephants??
Has she thought about this yet?? lmao


----------



## Guest

Thats a great list i will have a long think and let josh know
Thank him for me please mac..
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Red, yes that's all sorted out. She want's to call them Jumbo and Nellie. My fave's i have to say. Ha! Mac


----------



## Guest

Okay Kerry. Going to grab a brandy and sit outside a while. I will message you later? Mac


----------



## Guest

ok mac speak later thank you..


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Okay Kerry. Going to grab a brandy and sit outside a while. I will message you later? Mac


Ooh! I could go a nice glass of brandy too..have one for me please Mac xxx


----------



## Guest

I like Inky :thumbsup:

Some great names there. Lots to choose from Kerry


----------



## Guest

some fantastic names!


----------



## Guest

I agree some great names but atleast theres no foo foo


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> I agree some great names but atleast theres no foo foo


:sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> Thats a great list i will have a long think and let josh know
> Thank him for me please mac..
> kerry xxx





DevilDogz said:


> I agree some great names but atleast theres no foo foo


oh bless him it's got to be josh


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> :sad: :sad: :sad:


By all means you call your next pet foo foo 
My mum likes it :yikes:


----------



## Guest

christine c said:


> oh bless him it's got to be josh


shes a girl


----------



## Guest

Ok Josh and ella me and mum have picked two out you can choose the final one 

we like Juno or Star

Mum has always like Juno im not to keen 

And star is in her KC names so it would fit nicely 

kerry xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

DevilDogz said:


> shes a girl [/QUOTE do you no i give up sometime's


----------



## Guest

Dick Van ****
or Bordie


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Dick Van ****
> or Bordie


pmsl shes a little lady


----------



## Badger's Mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Dick Van ****
> or Bordie


you'll get told she's a girl in a minute


----------



## crazycrest

christine c said:


> you'll get told she's a girl in a minute


Well of course, that's exactly what she is :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> 29-05-09 Day55/56 Temp-99.6f/37.5c
> 
> Today minni has had more loose stools..she was panting this morning and then stopped after a few hours..and she doesnt like me today..she just wants my dad( and hes loving it )
> Mum noticed she was dripping a little liquid from one of her nipples...milky colour..mum cleaned her up and this seemed to settle down.
> Minni has still got the discharge but its colourless and no odour to it..
> She loves tummy rubs..but only from my dad today..
> For breakfast she had a boiled egg and soldiers ( only a few soldiers) my dad hand fed her and i could hear him saying* eat up little girl * reminded me of being a little girl and he used to say egg and soldiers are very important to growing girls
> she wasnt interested in lunch and she didnt want her afternoon snack =(
> 
> OOOOOOhh and mum ordered a heat mat pad thingy and it came today...so mum has everything ready now =-)
> 
> Sammy
> 
> I loved reading this. From a heartbroken Dad.


----------



## Vixie

Diane&Mac said:


> minni girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 29-05-09 Day55/56 Temp-99.6f/37.5c
> 
> Today minni has had more loose stools..she was panting this morning and then stopped after a few hours..and she doesnt like me today..she just wants my dad( and hes loving it )
> Mum noticed she was dripping a little liquid from one of her nipples...milky colour..mum cleaned her up and this seemed to settle down.
> Minni has still got the discharge but its colourless and no odour to it..
> She loves tummy rubs..but only from my dad today..
> For breakfast she had a boiled egg and soldiers ( only a few soldiers) my dad hand fed her and i could hear him saying* eat up little girl * reminded me of being a little girl and he used to say egg and soldiers are very important to growing girls
> she wasnt interested in lunch and she didnt want her afternoon snack =(
> 
> OOOOOOhh and mum ordered a heat mat pad thingy and it came today...so mum has everything ready now =-)
> 
> Sammy
> 
> I loved reading this. From a heartbroken Dad.
> 
> 
> 
> that must be a wonderful memory that you both share but so heart braking at the same time  its obvious how much she loved you and Diane and her children, xx
Click to expand...


----------



## crazycrest

Hi Mac..Now you see how we all know how much Sammy loves her family,
every time I read through this thread I am in laughter & tear's, sometimes
all at once, your daughter is one very special lady & we love her for it & 
because you are so special to Sammy that makes you very special to us too.
Thinking of you & holding your hand from afar, with love & hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Guest

Cant say anything more than what has been said.! Hope its some comfort to you to see how much we love talking with your daugther
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> minni girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 29-05-09 Day55/56 Temp-99.6f/37.5c
> 
> Today minni has had more loose stools..she was panting this morning and then stopped after a few hours..and she doesnt like me today..she just wants my dad( and hes loving it )
> Mum noticed she was dripping a little liquid from one of her nipples...milky colour..mum cleaned her up and this seemed to settle down.
> Minni has still got the discharge but its colourless and no odour to it..
> She loves tummy rubs..but only from my dad today..
> For breakfast she had a boiled egg and soldiers ( only a few soldiers) my dad hand fed her and i could hear him saying* eat up little girl * reminded me of being a little girl and he used to say egg and soldiers are very important to growing girls
> she wasnt interested in lunch and she didnt want her afternoon snack =(
> 
> OOOOOOhh and mum ordered a heat mat pad thingy and it came today...so mum has everything ready now =-)
> 
> Sammy .
> 
> 
> 
> I loved reading this. From a heartbroken Dad.
Click to expand...

As a parent i can see exactly why you love this post! Sammy loves you both very much, never forget that.

sal xxx


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Hahahahha!!
> My mum came into my room and said " OMG..what a dirty beast! " , Vixie i nearly weed laughing at the look on her face...shes such a gentle lady...she makes me giggle!
> 
> Sammy x


 I love this too.Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I love this too.Mac


Oh so do i sammy had me in stitches that night talking about the vet with no gloves..
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> ...but crazycrest ...he was ...eww..he was...he was checking her foo foo !!!!
> 
> * throws up *
> 
> Sammy


She made me laugh.! Mac


----------



## Guest

Think i should either log off Kerry or put the brandy in the bin. I want to bawl my eye's out. Mac


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Think i should either log off Kerry or put the brandy in the bin. I want to bawl my eye's out. Mac


Don't put the brandy in the bin Mac, finish the bottle & bawl your eyes out if that's what you need to do, we have all done plenty of crying over Sammy the last few day's & no doubt when we read back through the thread's as you have just done we all will again {{hugs}} xxx


----------



## clueless

Diane&Mac said:


> She made me laugh.! Mac


Mac Sammy made a lot of us laugh. I am pleased you are getting to read her funny posts it will help eventually imo


----------



## Guest

then cry mac - noone will tell you its wrong, and sammy wont begrudge you. Let yourself grieve.

Sammy and the foo's! OMG! i was nearly wetting myself with laughter! I earned my nickname that night   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixie

Diane&Mac said:


> I love this too.Mac


I remember that night really well, it was so much fun she made me laugh all night no wonder you love reading these


Diane&Mac said:


> Think i should either log off Kerry or put the brandy in the bin. I want to bawl my eye's out. Mac


bawl away theres nothing wrong with it, you love your daughter and your in pain seeing what shes going through if you need to cry then please do cry, xxx words cannot describe how sorry I am that you are going through this,


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Think i should either log off Kerry or put the brandy in the bin. I want to bawl my eye's out. Mac


Have a good old cry, if not then you go and get some rest and come back tomorow and finish reading 
Take care Mac kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Thank-you. How is it possible to laugh and cry over her post's? I love these post's on here. Mac


----------



## Agility Springer

Hi Mac, have you seen this thread? its lovely.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/44495-dt.html


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank-you. How is it possible to laugh and cry over her post's? I love these post's on here. Mac


laughter through the tears.... isnt that an amazing gift your daughter has given you (well given us all but especially you her family).


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank-you. How is it possible to laugh and cry over her post's? I love these post's on here. Mac


Mac these post's do that to everyone of us that were involved in them,
they mean such a lot to us all & we honestly all do the very same thing,
Sammy gave us all this wonderful gift & we will cherish it alway's.
We had such fun over the few day's this thread was running, there were
tear's of laughter right from the start on here, it was great to be a part of it all xxx


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Hi Mac, have you seen this thread? its lovely.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/44495-dt.html


Thank-you Abi for showing me that. I have a massive void feeling in my chest . Mac


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Mac these post's do that to everyone of us that were involved in them,
> they mean such a lot to us all & we honestly all do the very same thing,
> Sammy gave us all this wonderful gift & we will cherish it alway's.
> We had such fun over the few day's this thread was running, there were
> tear's of laughter right from the start on here, it was great to be a part of it all xxx


Thank-you Cheryl from the bottom of my aching heart. Mac


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> laughter through the tears.... isnt that an amazing gift your daughter has given you (well given us all but especially you her family).


Thank-you too Sal. Mac


----------



## Agility Springer

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank-you Abi for showing me that. I have a massive void feeling in my chest . Mac


I'm so sorry, i hope you find comfort in sammys posts, they reflect how special you all are to her, thinking of you x


----------



## Guest

Mac you laugh and cry and we will be here.! I would give anything to take away the smallest part of your aching heart sammy ment alot to alot of us in the time we spoke to her i can not imagine the pain you are feeling right now.!
Feel free to come on and just let it all go


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank-you Cheryl from the bottom of my aching heart. Mac


Please don't thank me...Thank you for giving us such a truly
special person to have spent some time with, Sammy will shine
on through the laughter & the tear's xxx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Please don't thank me...Thank you for giving us such a truly
> special person to have spent some time with, Sammy will shine
> on through the laughter & the tear's xxx


beautifully said and I totally agree  xxxx


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Rainy!!!
> 
> You have no idea what a bad time im having with Sally smelly fingers and crazyfingers..and kira pig foo toucher..and mollys foo foo!!!
> 
> Sammy-the-gloved-girl


lol this comment still makes me giggle now! Good times :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank-you too Sal. Mac


there will never ever be the need to thank me. You gave us a great gift, you let us have sammy, and you let us love her. We thank YOU.


----------



## crazycrest

billyboysmammy said:


> lol this comment still makes me giggle now! Good times :thumbsup:


Totally agree bbm, that was one of the funniest day's & post's ever,
we all laughed like mad women at this & people who weren't involved
thought we'd all gone totally mad...I love this thread & come for a read,
a giggle & a cry every day xxx


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Totally agree bbm, that was one of the funniest day's & post's ever,
> we all laughed like mad women at this & people who weren't involved
> thought we'd all gone totally mad...I love this thread & come for a read,
> a giggle & a cry every day xxx


lol me too! 

I found another classic 



minni girl said:


> * Hic *..Erro!!
> 
> Can i have a pint of brandy with a splash of lucozade please??
> 
> There was these two woman from Kent,
> who dragged a old man in a tent!
> The dirty B***hes pulled down
> his breaches
> and stood on his N*B till it bent!!
> 
> Ba dumm tshhh
> 
> Sammy the limerick!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazycrest

billyboysmammy said:


> lol me too!
> 
> I found another classic
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Haha another mad night, bless that Sammy's heart she sure taught us
a few lesson's :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

BBm that was a funny post but i really dont have a fav one they are all very funny in there own right.!
Not just from sammy i also feel honoured that everytime Diane or Mac needed acvice they shouted for me


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> BBm that was a funny post but i really dont have a fav one they are all very funny in there own right.!
> Not just from sammy i also feel honoured that everytime Diane or Mac needed acvice they shouted for me


and so you should! What an amazing young woman you are kerry - you stand head and shoulders above most of the members here! Stand tall and be proud for what you are - a wonderful person :thumbsup:

I know what you mean about finding a faourite, there isnt one! Ive just been reading the bar thread - with noushka nifty nickers   sooo funny! Happy and sad all in one.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> and so you should! What an amazing young woman you are kerry - you stand head and shoulders above most of the members here! Stand tall and be proud for what you are - a wonderful person :thumbsup:
> 
> I know what you mean about finding a faourite, there isnt one! Ive just been reading the bar thread - with noushka nifty nickers   sooo funny! Happy and sad all in one.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks Sal I try my best to help any one and this family couldnt have been more greatful 

The bar thread well what can i say your right it was funny and sad all rolled into one.!
kerry x


----------



## Guest

Mac said hes going to get Josh now  to help us 

Hello Josh and Ella i was talking to your grandad and he has given me the list of names Josh write down for us  there are some very good ones to well done josh.

We have choosen 2 out of the long list (it was very hard as there so many good ones )

But our final two were:
Star-
or
Juno-

You can have the Final choice out of these two names 

Thanks kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Kerry. This is from Josh:- Josh say's. I like star please, and Ella like's Nellie, i told her she can't have Nellie and she said she like's Kerry.She won't listen to me or grandpa though. She being naughty today. Shall i tickle her? :- I might add that Ella say's Kewwyy for Kerry ha! Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry. This is from Josh:- Josh say's. I like star please, and Ella like's Nellie, i told her she can't have Nellie and she said she like's Kerry.She won't listen to me or grandpa though. She being naughty today. Shall i tickle her? :- I might add that Ella say's Kewwyy for Kerry ha! Mac


Hello Josh lovely to talk to you 
Thank you for taking the time to right 40 names thats alot

and Thank you i like star to great choice little man

aww bless ella yes i think you should tickle her right under the chin :thumbsup:

Ella we will call one of the other girls Nellie for you  and when her new owner gets her when shes older we will tell them that you named her for them 

Kewwwyyy i like that


----------



## Guest

Bless you Kerry. Josh say's you're ' cool' . Mac


----------



## Guest

Thank Josh: here Mac if you click on this link it will take you to *STAR* for Josh and Ella 
Chinese Crested Dog - Kojiki's Urban Star, Female hairless


----------



## noushka05

i think Star is just lovely! & Nellie too Josh & Ella are very good name choosers!! xxx


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i think Star is just lovely! & Nellie too Josh & Ella are very good name choosers!! xxx


I agree  Made my day they have


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> I agree  Made my day they have


i bet!! i wish i had some puppies just so Josh & Ella could choose their names:thumbsup:!!


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i bet!! i wish i had some puppies just so Josh & Ella could choose their names:thumbsup:!!


hehe  When you next have some you can hire them there very good 40 names in less that a night :thumbsup: thats ace


----------



## noushka05

DevilDogz said:


> hehe  When you next have some you can hire them there very good 40 names in less that a night :thumbsup: thats ace


i agree!!! i really loved Juno aswell i think it suits a husky dont you?:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> i agree!!! i really loved Juno aswell i think it suits a husky dont you?:thumbsup:


Yeah i think it does.! That was on mums list of names to call the pup we was keeping right from the start she has always liked it


----------



## Guest

What a great choice :thumbsup:

One of my favourites


----------



## Guest

I have been asked to invite you all to Josh's party when he has one. He said he think's you all like him. We have been sent to the study, so josh , Ella and myself are looking at name's we like the best. Mac,Ella and Josh


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I have been asked to invite you all to Josh's party when he has one. He said he think's you all like him. We have been sent to the study, so josh , Ella and myself are looking at name's we like the best. Mac,Ella and Josh


Of course i will come Josh we can be "cool" togther and of course i will like you 
Aww have fun looking at the names you like the best 
Let us know witch ones you like the best at some point


----------



## noushka05

Tell Josh agent noushka would love to come too:thumbup1:  xx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I have been asked to invite you all to Josh's party when he has one. He said he think's you all like him. We have been sent to the study, so josh , Ella and myself are looking at name's we like the best. Mac,Ella and Josh


YAY!!!!! Can i bring Sophie and Matthew (2 & 5)

I think Matthew and Josh would have ALOT to talk about :thumbsup:

Maybe Josh could have a petforum party and we could all come. :thumbsup:

Our parties on here are pretty cool Josh


----------



## Guest

Hello. I only have 2 photo's of the puppies. I will put the rest on tomorrow. After Josh saw the photo's of Kerry's pup he made me promise faithfully i would put some on of Minnis puppy's.These 2 are Blue pup and Purple pup Hoping this work's.


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I only have 2 photo's of the puppies. I will put the rest on tomorrow. After Josh saw the photo's of Kerry's pup he made me promise faithfully i would put some on of Minnis puppy's.These 2 are Blue pup and Purple pup Hoping this work's.


Thank you Mac they have got bigger  Blue was the one i told sammy right from the start was my fravioute 
They are looking really good, Big chunky & healthy looking pups 
well done 
kerry xx


----------



## crazycrest

Oh thank you so much for putting these on, they are adorable &
growing so well...lovely little squincher's xxx


----------



## noushka05

ahhh they are coming on! really Beautiful puppies xxx


----------



## Guest

Awwwww. Which one is Josh calling Rainy then


----------



## Guest

They look amazing


----------



## Guest

Hello Rainy, don't you think we have enough trouble with Josh and names? Kerry i am quite attatched to them all but i do love Blue. Noushka they are chubby now are'nt they. Cheryl i love that word, it's my fave word of all time. Thank-you . Mac


----------



## Guest

Hello Rona. Yes they are. Mac


----------



## Guest

Are you going to keep a pup if you are keep Blue and call her angel and then i can see her grow up hehe
kerry xx


----------



## ninja

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I only have 2 photo's of the puppies. I will put the rest on tomorrow. After Josh saw the photo's of Kerry's pup he made me promise faithfully i would put some on of Minnis puppy's.These 2 are Blue pup and Purple pup Hoping this work's.


thanks for the pics , 
they look like they are doing really well, xx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Are you going to keep a pup if you are keep Blue and call her angel and then i can see her grow up hehe
> kerry xx


Hello love. Yes, we are keeping one. Our cleaner is having one also so we will see that one daily. Not sure who is staying and who is going. I think it will be hard to let any go. Mac


----------



## Fleur

'blue' and 'purple' pups look great, lovely and chunky chubs.
Thanks for the puppy update


----------



## Guest

Angel is a good name. Much better than Martha or Betty. Which is what she is called at the moment. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello love. Yes, we are keeping one. Our cleaner is having one also so we will see that one daily. Not sure who is staying and who is going. I think it will be hard to let any go. Mac


Oh thats nice you are keeping one and the cleaner is having on so you will see it daily 
Im sure it will be hard to see them go but you will find 5star homes for them im sure


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Rainy, don't you think we have enough trouble with Josh and names? Kerry i am quite attatched to them all but i do love Blue. Noushka they are chubby now are'nt they. Cheryl i love that word, it's my fave word of all time. Thank-you . Mac


Me too Mac....I will alway's think squincher's when I see puppies now &
it will bring me such lovely memories of Sammy, I will never forget it xx


----------



## noushka05

& extremely Adorable x Josh & Ella are going to love it when they start running around


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Angel is a good name. Much better than Martha or Betty. Which is what she is called at the moment. Mac


Awww josh is good with names hehe but i like angel to


----------



## Guest

Kerry are you still here? Mac


----------



## ninja

Diane&Mac said:


> Kerry are you still here? Mac


sorry mac i think she went a while ago, xx


----------



## Guest

Hello. Okay thank-you. Mac


----------



## ninja

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Okay thank-you. Mac


did you need kerry for anything in particular, xx


----------



## Guest

Hello. i have her number but i did'nt want to disturb her. I was checking the pup's and one of them is doing the same thing that the one we lost was doing. I will see if Someone can get her to the vet's for us tomorrow. mac


----------



## ninja

have you tried stimulating it to go to the toilet, xx


----------



## mollyismyworld

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. i have her number but i did'nt want to disturb her. I was checking the pup's and one of them is doing the same thing that the one we lost was doing. I will see if Someone can get her to the vet's for us tomorrow. mac


Mac.I am no expert at all, but I am awake so will help if I can....if you click on Quick Links and then go to Who's Online...you may be able to find someone who is awake.

I know Kerry went to bed as she didn't have much sleep, but anyone here who could help certainly will.

And I'm sure Kerry wouldn't mind u calling at all...she will do whatever she can.

If it is a problem with the pup, Kerry will be sorry if u didn't call I'm sure.

I wish I knew how to help but I can't advise with health.

Call Keryy...she really won't mind, and she would be upset if anything was wrong!

Keeley. xx


----------



## Guest

Hello. Sorry i went to check on her again. My other daughter is going to ring the vet. She seem's to be wheezing now. Mac


----------



## mollyismyworld

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Sorry i went to check on her again. My other daughter is going to ring the vet. She seem's to be wheezing now. Mac


Mac...please ring Kerry...she would be mortified if you didn't and anything happened that she could have helped you with.

The vet is the best thing...but I know Kerry will not forgive herself if u didn't call upon her. She is honoured to have you trust her.

I am still here and will be until you know what is happening.
I'm only sorry I have no expert experience.

Ring Kerry or whoever else has asked u to. They meant it when they said call anytime.

Pls do. xx I'm waiting if u need anything. xx


----------



## mollyismyworld

If I had Kerry's number I would be calling her now...Mac...she will want u to...pls call her..she has been in bed since about 9pm so she will not mind at all.xx


----------



## Guest

Hello, Beth is driving her to the vet's. I will let you know how she get's on. I will call Kerry first thing. She was tired she said earlier and i don't really want to wake her.Thank-you for the advice . Mac


----------



## Guest

Hello. Forgot to say Beth is my other daughter. Mac


----------



## mollyismyworld

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello, Beth is driving her to the vet's. I will let you know how she get's on. I will call Kerry first thing. She was tired she said earlier and i don't really want to wake her.Thank-you for the advice . Mac


I hpoe the little love is ok...but honestly, Kerry will be upset that u didn't think u could call.

All the love that they all have for Samatha is very genuine.

I will wait for you to let me know if u have the time. What about Sue? I know all these people will be at the end of the phone should u need them. They don't submit their time and help to the daytime hours, I know they don't.

Please don't think you are imposing. They mean it when they say they are there for you. As are we all. It's just that Kerry and DT will have more words of wisdom than me. I'm so sorry I can't help and I feel useless Mac.

Please do ring one of them. Believe me they will be more than happy to help.

Love to the pup, you and Diane, all your family, and, of course, Samantha.

Keeley. xx


----------



## noushka05

oh i hope the puppy is ok Mac, she probably just needs a course of antibiotics xx


----------



## Guest

sending love, hope the puppy is ok xxxx


----------



## Agility Springer

Any news on puppy?? everything crossed here xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello.The pup has had a injection and sound's much better. Sorry i seemed to upset Mollyismyworld, i just did'nt want to disturb Kerry. Mac


----------



## noushka05

thats good news im so glad she sounds better already im sure shes going to be fine xx


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello.The pup has had a injection and sound's much better. Sorry i seemed to upset Mollyismyworld, i just did'nt want to disturb Kerry. Mac


I am glad to hear the puppy is sounding much better, but Mac you
have been given Kerry's number & Diane has the number also to the landline,
Diane has tried to call Kerry's mobile a number of times & it just doesn't ring!
Please make use of the number, we will make ourselves available to you at any time, day or night & I truly mean ANY time! No matter how big or small
the problem might be, if we can help we are willing to. 
Sending love & hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Guest

Mac Please promise that if you need me you wont think twice about getting hold of now matter the time, Landline would be better as for some reason Diane can never get throw on Mobile
Sorry i wasnt here and glad the puppy is ok you did the right thing taking her to the vets as i would have advised the same thing
take care kerry


----------



## Guest

Hello Kerry. I did'nt have the heart to wake you up. The little one has to go back monday morning, he said he thought the pup was labouring to hard when breathing. He said it could be infection but this is the second time she has had this problem and want's to keep his eye on her. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry. I did'nt have the heart to wake you up. The little one has to go back monday morning, he said he thought the pup was labouring to hard when breathing. He said it could be infection but this is the second time she has had this problem and want's to keep his eye on her. Mac


You wake me up anything it really doesnt bother me honest, I would feel worse if i could have helped but you didnt call so promise if you need you will 

Glad that the vet is going to keep an eye on her, To me it doesnt sound anything to bad so please dont worry to much.!
Thanks for updating us means alot
and ring me if you need me even at 3am i am always here :thumbsup:
kerry x


----------



## Guest

The person called Mollyismyworld tried to get me to ring you. I could'nt though. Forgive me?


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> The person called Mollyismyworld tried to get me to ring you. I could'nt though. Forgive me?


I forgive you this time  But she is right ring me im here for you hence you have my number  
But lets hope there is not a next time and all pups do well


----------



## Guest

Hey Mac your pups are 2weeks tomorow and thats when i told Diane to worm Minni and Pups 
What wormer will you be using and also have you asked the vet if the little one that had the injection can be wormed with the rest
best wishes
kerry xx


----------



## mollyismyworld

Hi Mac, Diane and Samantha,

I'm glad the pup is not in any trouble now...was worried when you didn't reply, but you must be shattered!

Don't hesitate calling Kerry now she has told u it's still fine! I was useless in advising on health, I'm sorry.

Love to you all and sending Sammy lovely thoughts. xx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Has anyone heard how Minni & the pups are doing?
I've been trying to keep up with the thread but have been quite busy here...
*


----------



## Guest

They are all doing really well  i was told today xx


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> They are all doing really well  i was told today xx


Thanks Kerry that's great news xx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Thanks Kerry  thats wonderful news :001_wub: :001_wub:*


----------



## Guest

Kerry are you there love? Mac


----------



## canuckjill

Hi Mac I'm sure Kerry or someone will be here shortly. Is everything okay....Jill


----------



## Guest

Yeah im here


----------



## holly-baby

Hi Sammy, It was so sweet, please keep doing it...love the idea.


hugs to your girl from me and holly


----------



## Guest

Kerry. Only one of the pups want's to eat the ready brek. I have used goat's milk but they don't seem that keen. Mac


----------



## Guest

holly-baby said:


> Hi Sammy, It was so sweet, please keep doing it...love the idea.
> 
> hugs to your girl from me and holly


Pardon? Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Kerry. Only one of the pups want's to eat the ready brek. I have used goat's milk but they don't seem that keen. Mac


Mac seems they must still be getting plenty of Minni or they would be very intrested in the ready brek
I would have said dont worry and just let them carry on taking from Minni and them maybe try again in a couple of days.! When beth asked i did say it was a bit early but there was no harm in trying.!
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Pardon? Mac


Mac i think that member has only just joined the forum and is saying this thread is a good idea i dont think they know all thats gone on


----------



## Guest

Okay. Thank-you Kerry. I will hold off on the ready brek for a while longer. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Okay. Thank-you Kerry. I will hold off on the ready brek for a while longer. Mac


No problem Mac anytime.!! Just one thing dont forget pictures of their first real meal 
Take care and big hugs for minni and babies
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Kerry ? Mac


----------



## Guest

Yes Mac.?... Is everything ok?


----------



## Guest

Sorry love. We had a power surge. What wormer do you use ?And thank- you for the photo's for the children. Mac


----------



## Guest

No problem about the Photo i promised Diane i would send some for the children 

We use drontal wormer..


----------



## Guest

Thank-you Kerry. Mac


----------



## Guest

I will post some photo's and weight's soon. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I will post some photo's and weight's soon. Mac


Ok thank you i bet there big now 
Take care and speak soon
Lots of love
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Kerry? Have you weaned your pup's? Mac


----------



## Guest

Hello Mac yes we started 3/4days ago now but they are still taking alot from mum to and one of ours hasnt took any of the food yet..
Kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Well done. Are your pup's walking and playing? Mac


----------



## Guest

They are walking yes but there not perfect yet they keep falling abit hehe looks so cute 

They are starting to play and they bark too :yikes: One our little star has started to howl  so cute.!
are yours walking and playing or barking at all  x


----------



## Guest

One of them, the boy, he his a lot faster on his feet. He can hold his head up and take one or two step's, Albit clumbsy ones. They have'nt made any moise's as such. They cry a lot, that's what lead me to think they was hungry for more. Mac


----------



## Guest

Aww bless s lovely isnt it.! Puppys can cry like that for a number of different reason but i promise its nothing your doing.Your being great.! Could be they wanted a feet of minni, they wanted her to keep the warm, they needed help toileting from minni...ect.

Try again in a few days with the weaning and see were it goes from there.Our pups are a week older than yours


----------



## Guest

I did'nt realise they was a week apart.A week is a long time to a pup? Mac


----------



## Guest

Yes they are a week apart mine being older  I think in a week pups learn so much i really do.!
So ours will be at a different stage in life to yours.! But ours have seemed to be quite forward and learning real quick.! It can take different pups long to pick up on things other pups find easier if that makes sense?? LOL
kerry xxx


----------



## sequeena

DevilDogz said:


> Yes they are a week apart mine being older  I think in a week pups learn so much i really do.!
> So ours will be at a different stage in life to yours.! But ours have seemed to be quite forward and learning real quick.! It can take different pups long to pick up on things other pups find easier if that makes sense?? LOL
> kerry xxx


It's like babies :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I understand, and alos i suppose the different breed's make a difference? Mac


----------



## Guest

I spose your right Mac with the different breeds although we have only ever bred cresteds and we have has the odd cross breed in to welp for rescue a few years back.!

Ah its all so amazing i love it


----------



## Guest

I can see that you do love it Kerry. I have enjoyed having Min and her pup's. I did'nt realise how hard it is though. We used to have,a cat year's ago. Because we both worked full time we did'nt really want a dog as they need company more than cat's do. I can honestly say though i think we have missed out in not having a dog. We are lloving Min being here. She is like a little whirlwind and yet so sweet too. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I can see that you do love it Kerry. I have enjoyed having Min and her pup's. I did'nt realise how hard it is though. We used to have,a cat year's ago. Because we both worked full time we did'nt really want a dog as they need company more than cat's do. I can honestly say though i think we have missed out in not having a dog. We are lloving Min being here. She is like a little whirlwind and yet so sweet too. Mac


I can tell you have enjoyed having the pups and to be honest i think you have done an amazing job with the pups. It will really help them be happy little dogs when in their permant homes..

It is hard work yet so rewarding at the same time..
Yes i know what you mean until you own a dog you dont fully understand why people are so amazed by them...Im so glad you have enjoyed it all..But Mac one thing here is were the real fun starts as soon as they can run and bark and play you wont have a minute to your self :blush:
Kerry x


----------



## Freyja

Mac, A couple of years ago I had 2 litters of whippets at the same time. There was 6 days age difference in them as the first litter was born 6 days late and the 2nd 6 days early. The 2 mothers were mother and daughter and I used the same stud on both of them. With having them so close in age you could really see how the progressed and the difference 6 days made was amazing.


----------



## Guest

The pup's went to the vet's today, smashing chap and really into pup development. He weighed them and gave them all a good check up. I took Ella and Josh with me, thought it might be nice for them to be more involved. The vet know's about our situation and he was smashing with the kid's. He picked one of the pup's up out of the basket and Ella said to him,quite seriously, ' Be gentle please, they only baby's '. The vet loved the adice and promised Ella that he would be ever so carefull. They're coming along great , pooping and urinating freely.He allowed the kid's to weigh them and do some check's for him, and told them he was the best helper's he had ever had. My chest swelled to 56" with pure pride. I have some weight's for you and i will upload photo's later. BLUE GIRL-2lb(born-7oz)RED BOY-1lb.15oz(born-6.2oz)
PINK GIRL-1lb9oz(born-5.9oz)PURPLE GIRL-1LB.15OZ(born-6.3oz). They are real little pudding's now. The vet told the children that he was pleased with the pup's , Ella informed him that they take great care of them. Josh said he know's a girl who know's everything and we ask her if we don't know what to do, and asked if he wanted to talk to her so he could learn lot's. Josh said she's called Kerry . I had to hurry them out as Josh wanted the vet to meet Kerry on Pet Forum. Mac


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> The pup's went to the vet's today, smashing chap and really into pup development. He weighed them and gave them all a good check up. I took Ella and Josh with me, thought it might be nice for them to be more involved. The vet know's about our situation and he was smashing with the kid's. He picked one of the pup's up out of the basket and Ella said to him,quite seriously, ' Be gentle please, they only baby's '. The vet loved the adice and promised Ella that he would be ever so carefull. They're coming along great , pooping and urinating freely.He allowed the kid's to weigh them and do some check's for him, and told them he was the best helper's he had ever had. My chest swelled to 56" with pure pride. I have some weight's for you and i will upload photo's later. BLUE GIRL-2lb(born-7oz)RED BOY-1lb.15oz(born-6.2oz)
> PINK GIRL-1lb9oz(born-5.9oz)PURPLE GIRL-1LB.15OZ(born-6.3oz). They are real little pudding's now. The vet told the children that he was pleased with the pup's , Ella informed him that they take great care of them. Josh said he know's a girl who know's everything and we ask her if we don't know what to do, and asked if he wanted to talk to her so he could learn lot's. Josh said she's called Kerry . I had to hurry them out as Josh wanted the vet to meet Kerry on Pet Forum. Mac


That is a lovely story....how very lovely of your vet to take the time & let josh & ella help, bless your heart grandad, i can tell you were as pleased as punch x x x
Great new's about the puppies too, maybe one day the vet would like to join us & see what we are all about! Much love to you all, especially the budding vet nurses x x x


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> The pup's went to the vet's today, smashing chap and really into pup development. He weighed them and gave them all a good check up. I took Ella and Josh with me, thought it might be nice for them to be more involved. The vet know's about our situation and he was smashing with the kid's. He picked one of the pup's up out of the basket and Ella said to him,quite seriously, ' Be gentle please, they only baby's '. The vet loved the adice and promised Ella that he would be ever so carefull. They're coming along great , pooping and urinating freely.He allowed the kid's to weigh them and do some check's for him, and told them he was the best helper's he had ever had. My chest swelled to 56" with pure pride. I have some weight's for you and i will upload photo's later. BLUE GIRL-2lb(born-7oz)RED BOY-1lb.15oz(born-6.2oz)
> PINK GIRL-1lb9oz(born-5.9oz)PURPLE GIRL-1LB.15OZ(born-6.3oz). They are real little pudding's now. The vet told the children that he was pleased with the pup's , Ella informed him that they take great care of them. Josh said he know's a girl who know's everything and we ask her if we don't know what to do, and asked if he wanted to talk to her so he could learn lot's. Josh said she's called Kerry . I had to hurry them out as Josh wanted the vet to meet Kerry on Pet Forum. Mac


Hello Mac, Glad there all doing well your vet sounds wonderful, How lovely to let ella and josh get involved.!
Bless little Ella telling him to be careful  So cute..
They are all putting weight on great arent they and toileting by them selves.! This is were the fun starts hehe
Cant wait for the pictures when you have the time to up load som of the angels
Bless Josh he has made my day again, Hes got a heart of gold i can see why you was so proud 
kerry xxxx


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> The pup's went to the vet's today, smashing chap and really into pup development. He weighed them and gave them all a good check up. I took Ella and Josh with me, thought it might be nice for them to be more involved. The vet know's about our situation and he was smashing with the kid's. He picked one of the pup's up out of the basket and Ella said to him,quite seriously, ' Be gentle please, they only baby's '. The vet loved the adice and promised Ella that he would be ever so carefull. They're coming along great , pooping and urinating freely.He allowed the kid's to weigh them and do some check's for him, and told them he was the best helper's he had ever had. My chest swelled to 56" with pure pride. I have some weight's for you and i will upload photo's later. BLUE GIRL-2lb(born-7oz)RED BOY-1lb.15oz(born-6.2oz)
> PINK GIRL-1lb9oz(born-5.9oz)PURPLE GIRL-1LB.15OZ(born-6.3oz). They are real little pudding's now. The vet told the children that he was pleased with the pup's , Ella informed him that they take great care of them. Josh said he know's a girl who know's everything and we ask her if we don't know what to do, and asked if he wanted to talk to her so he could learn lot's. Josh said she's called Kerry . I had to hurry them out as Josh wanted the vet to meet Kerry on Pet Forum. Mac


That is so lovely  We all need a Kerry!!

(Loves you loads DD!!! xxxx)

Can't wait to see the photo's Mac. 

Sh xx


----------



## Molly's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> The pup's went to the vet's today, smashing chap and really into pup development. He weighed them and gave them all a good check up. I took Ella and Josh with me, thought it might be nice for them to be more involved. The vet know's about our situation and he was smashing with the kid's. He picked one of the pup's up out of the basket and Ella said to him,quite seriously, ' Be gentle please, they only baby's '. The vet loved the adice and promised Ella that he would be ever so carefull. They're coming along great , pooping and urinating freely.He allowed the kid's to weigh them and do some check's for him, and told them he was the best helper's he had ever had. My chest swelled to 56" with pure pride. I have some weight's for you and i will upload photo's later. BLUE GIRL-2lb(born-7oz)RED BOY-1lb.15oz(born-6.2oz)
> PINK GIRL-1lb9oz(born-5.9oz)PURPLE GIRL-1LB.15OZ(born-6.3oz). They are real little pudding's now. The vet told the children that he was pleased with the pup's , Ella informed him that they take great care of them. Josh said he know's a girl who know's everything and we ask her if we don't know what to do, and asked if he wanted to talk to her so he could learn lot's. Josh said she's called Kerry . I had to hurry them out as Josh wanted the vet to meet Kerry on Pet Forum. Mac


Wow that's brilliant news Mac, you have all taken such good care of Mini & the pups. They have really grown and can't wait to see the new photo's. Just thought I would mention, Mollys little pup Sammy is now the biggest of the litter and a right guzzler 
Love Rach x x


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> Wow that's brilliant news Mac, you have all taken such good care of Mini & the pups. They have really grown and can't wait to see the new photo's. Just thought I would mention, Mollys little pup Sammy is now the biggest of the litter and a right guzzler
> Love Rach x x


Josh and Ella are with me now. They say can they see Sammy one day please? I think Josh was trying to do a little match making with Nathan(vet) and Kerry. He did say he would mention the forum to some of his client's. Mac , Ella and Josh


----------



## Guest

LOL. That made me chuckle. Bless them 

Bet the vet was very impressed 

Glad the pups are doing well. :thumbup:

Have the children given them all names yet???


----------



## Guest

Well done Josh i could do with a vet as a husband hehe 
kerry x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> Josh and Ella are with me now. They say can they see Sammy one day please? I think Josh was trying to do a little match making with Nathan(vet) and Kerry. He did say he would mention the forum to some of his client's. Mac , Ella and Josh


Hang on 2 mins and I will go and get a pic x x x


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Josh and Ella are with me now. They say can they see Sammy one day please? I think Josh was trying to do a little match making with Nathan(vet) and Kerry. He did say he would mention the forum to some of his client's. Mac , Ella and Josh


Now THAT really made me laugh.
OOooooo Kerry a vet would be PERFECT for you


----------



## Molly's Mum

here you go, she has a red little collar on. I will try and get some more photo's over the weekend x x


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> LOL. That made me chuckle. Bless them
> 
> Bet the vet was very impressed
> 
> Glad the pups are doing well. :thumbup:
> 
> Have the children given them all names yet???


Hello Rainy love. Yes we have some name's. Blue girl is also known as Myrtle, Red boy is Steve, Pink girl is known as Daisy and Purple girl is Florence. I have no idea where these name's have come from. This is what they both told me to tell you. My grandson say's your name is very nice. Mac


----------



## Guest

ohh i love them names Mac..

I told you josh & ella was good with them names Our star and Nellie are growing lots


----------



## noushka05

lovely to hear the puppies are doing so well, sounds as though Ella & Josh are such a great help with them 

i agree Rainy sounds ideal, i often wished i'd married a vet!lol xxx


----------



## Guest

Molly's Mum said:


> here you go, she has a red little collar on. I will try and get some more photo's over the weekend x x


They both deafened me with ' Awwwwww ' and Ella has kissed the screen. My visability is now reduced due to sticky toffee pudding and cream on the screen. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Rainy love. Yes we have some name's. Blue girl is also known as Myrtle, Red boy is Steve, Pink girl is known as Daisy and Purple girl is Florence. I have no idea where these name's have come from. This is what they both told me to tell you. My grandson say's your name is very nice. Mac


Awwww thanks Josh, Big Hug !!!!!!!!!!!

I love your names for the puppies, we call my little girls Florence (FLO for short) but her name is Sophie 

My Big brother is called Steve and he is Famous (don't tell anyone but he makes Wallace and Gromit Films and just won a Bafta )


----------



## Molly's Mum

Diane&Mac said:


> They both deafened me with ' Awwwwww ' and Ella has kissed the screen. My visability is now reduced due to sticky toffee pudding and cream on the screen. Mac


I am glad they both like her, she is a little bruiser and seems to be the leader of the litter. I promise to send some more, lots of love Rach x x


----------



## hobo99

Hi Diane & Mac,I am so pleased to hear how well the pups are doing, its not an easy job looking after them all, you sound to be doing a brilliant job.
What a lovely Vet you have to involve your grandchildren, you must be so proud of them they seem wonderful children. :001_wub:
Kerry is an absolute gem isnt she , so helpful and caring, that vet sounds just right for her. :smile5:
Look forward to more pup updates.


----------



## Guest

They have been through a lot. They have kept us going, and the pup's have been life saver's too. The litter was so important to Samantha, i think i understand why now. They are a a great comfort to the children . A blessing in disguise. Mac


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> They have been through a lot. They have kept us going, and the pup's have been life saver's too. The litter was so important to Samantha, i think i understand why now. They are a a great comfort to the children . A blessing in disguise. Mac


You're doing a fantastic job...with the puppies & the children 
Having the puppies was something Sammy really looked forward to, they are a very special litter to us all, a true blessing!
A vet for Kerry....mmmm fantastic idea....work on it Josh & Ella x x x


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Awwww thanks Josh, Big Hug !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love your names for the puppies, we call my little girls Florence (FLO for short) but her name is Sophie
> 
> My Big brother is called Steve and he is Famous (don't tell anyone but he makes Wallace and Gromit Films and just won a Bafta )


Hello Rainy. I wish you could see the look on Josh' face when i told him. His exact word's was ' whoo coooll ' . I think that is what he said. Hard to spell it really. Mac


----------



## noushka05

i think thats wonderful, i know Sammy was so happy when she 1st felt them moving  she pm'd me to tell me how happy she was xxx


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> You're doing a fantastic job...with the puppies & the children
> Having the puppies was something Sammy really looked forward to, they are a very special litter to us all, a true blessing!
> A vet for Kerry....mmmm fantastic idea....work on it Josh & Ella x x x


Ohh dear what have we started. Josh asked me if he can go to the vet's in the morning to tell Nathan that Kerry love's him. Josh is now singing ' Kerry and Nathan sitting in a tree k-i-s-s-i-n-g, first comes love,then come's marriage than come's Kerry with a baby's carriage. Ella is clapping and loving it and saying she's going to be a 'bridemates!' Mac, Ella and Josh


----------



## noushka05

hehehe Kerry dont for get my invite!!


----------



## tashi

Diane&Mac said:


> Ohh dear what have we started. Josh asked me if he can go to the vet's in the morning to tell Nathan that Kerry love's him. Josh is now singing ' Kerry and Nathan sitting in a tree k-i-s-s-i-n-g, first comes love,then come's marriage than come's Kerry with a baby's carriage. Ella is clapping and loving it and saying she's going to be a 'bridemates!' Mac, Ella and Josh


BLess them both, ask Ella if I can be a bridemate with her and we will follow Kerry down the aisle on an Elephant :smile5:


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Ohh dear what have we started. Josh asked me if he can go to the vet's in the morning to tell Nathan that Kerry love's him. Josh is now singing ' Kerry and Nathan sitting in a tree k-i-s-s-i-n-g, first comes love,then come's marriage than come's Kerry with a baby's carriage. Ella is clapping and loving it and saying she's going to be a 'bridemates!' Mac, Ella and Josh


You gotta love those kid's. I love their enthusiasm, I know where that comes from 
And Mac I have also figured out where our dear friend got her sense of humour, you make me giggle too x x x


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> BLess them both, ask Ella if I can be a bridemate with her and we will follow Kerry down the aisle on an Elephant :smile5:


Hello Tashi. You have just made a little girl very happy. I have been asked to tell you ' Me getting elphans! ' Mac


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> You gotta love those kid's. I love their enthusiasm, I know where that comes from
> And Mac I have also figured out where our dear friend got her sense of humour, you make me giggle too x x x


We was like peas in a pod Cheryl. Josh is like his mummy too. Thank-you .Mac


----------



## tashi

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Tashi. You have just made a little girl very happy. I have been asked to tell you ' Me getting elphans! ' Mac


Dont know where you live Mac but I am sure I have a huge soft elephant up in the loft will have a look and see if he is still there but Ella would love him


----------



## Guest

I have a feeling this wedding is going to be the best.!!!


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> We was like peas in a pod Cheryl. Josh is like his mummy too. Thank-you .Mac


I can tell....through all the sadness your sense of humour is shining through, just as our Sammy's did, Josh will grow up to be one very wonderful young man x


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Dont know where you live Mac but I am sure I have a huge soft elephant up in the loft will have a look and see if he is still there but Ella would love him


This is from Ella ' yess peas! ' Ella xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ( the X's Ella asked me to add )


----------



## Guest

LOL. My Little boy Matthew is the same age as Josh and he thinks his uncle stevie is WAAAAY COOOOL too. Just for Josh Steve is the one on the left. He produced the Christmas special "A matter of Loaf and Death"


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> I can tell....through all the sadness your sense of humour is shining through, just as our Sammy's did, Josh will grow up to be one very wonderful young man x


Thank-you Cheryl . Ella said she ' is be a elphans girl!' Mac, Ella and Josh


----------



## tashi

Diane&Mac said:


> This is from Ella ' yess peas! ' Ella xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ( the X's Ella asked me to add )


Mac if he is still there she can have him with my love, he needs someone who would love him as much as I did at one time.

Ella will get my friend to go and have a look for him xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazycrest

rainy said:


> LOL. My Little boy Matthew is the same age as Josh and he thinks his uncle stevie is WAAAAY COOOOL too. Just for Josh Steve is the one on the left. He produced the Christmas special "A matter of Loaf and Death"


I love Wallace & Gromit :thumbup:


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank-you Cheryl . Ella said she ' is be a elphans girl!' Mac, Ella and Josh


You are welcome & all so wonderful. I promise Ella if there is to be a wedding with elephan's you will be the first to be invited xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> LOL. My Little boy Matthew is the same age as Josh and he thinks his uncle stevie is WAAAAY COOOOL too. Just for Josh Steve is the one on the left. He produced the Christmas special "A matter of Loaf and Death"


Rainy, He is awestruck. Mac


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Mac if he is still there she can have him with my love, he needs someone who would love him as much as I did at one time.
> 
> Ella will get my friend to go and have a look for him xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hello. She say's she will buy him cawwot's ' cos they eats them' Ella xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Rainy, He is awestruck. Mac


So were we, we are very very proud.

He has worked in America for Steven Speilberg too.


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> I have a feeling this wedding is going to be the best.!!!


Kerry we might have to mention it to the vet first . Ha! Mac. Ella and Josh


----------



## crazycrest

rainy said:


> So were we, we are very very proud.
> 
> He has worked in America for Steven Speilberg too.


Hmmmm it would seem brain's run in the family :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Kerry we might have to mention it to the vet first . Ha! Mac. Ella and Josh


HaHa im sure he will be thrilled to marry such a lovely young lady haha


----------



## Guest

Josh nodded and said ' yes ' , (you have a little fan here Kerry.) Mac ,Ella and Josh


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Hmmmm it would seem brain's run in the family :w00t:


LOL. Nah just the gift of the gab 

He has worked incredibly hard though to get where he is (don't tell him but he is my hero )


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. She say's she will buy him cawwot's ' cos they eats them' Ella xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


She is quite right!


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Will we get mates rates after the wedding Kerry ?? :001_tongue:  *


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Josh nodded and said ' yes ' , (you have a little fan here Kerry.) Mac ,Ella and Josh


Aww thanks Josh.!! Thanks Im your biggest fan to you gave my pup an awsome name as did ella


----------



## Guest

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Will we get mates rates after the wedding Kerry ?? :001_tongue:  *


That's a good point :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Will we get mates rates after the wedding Kerry ?? :001_tongue:  *


Im sure that can be arranged   But you have to ask Josh first


----------



## noushka05

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Will we get mates rates after the wedding Kerry ?? :001_tongue:  *


thats what im banking on!!

wow im impressed Rainy no wonder your proud xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Flippin' heck it's all a bit fast again :w00t:
Good on ya Rainy...be proud x
Mates rates....I want some of that x x


----------



## Guest

I am going to get these two some organised for bedtime now. Mac ( I was again deafened with ' Noooo we talking on puter! ' They send big kisses and snuggle's. Mac , Ella and Josh xxxx


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> thats what im banking on!!
> 
> wow im impressed Rainy no wonder your proud xxx


I didn't think there was anyone left on the forum that didn't know, i may have posted it once or twice before


----------



## Guest

Ok Mac Night Ella and Josh sleep tight.

Big kisses and snuggles back.! You be good  and we will all talk another time
take care Mac x


----------



## noushka05

Nite Nite Josh & Ella xxx


----------



## Guest

From Josh :- Tell Kerry she has to marry Mr Nathan cos she loves him and he loves her. ( I think youre stuck again Kerry love , can't wait to see you get out of this one! ) Mac


----------



## Guest

Anything for our little Josh.!!
Its ok Mac im warming to the idea , But im doomed there is no way out if i choose not to  :yikes:


----------



## noushka05

rainy said:


> I didn't think there was anyone left on the forum that didn't know, i may have posted it once or twice before


 i'm always the last to know me!! im so gormless xxx


----------



## Guest

Heaven's above. They won't let me go untill they have said goodnight too - Kerry- Cheryl- Rainy- Noushka the agent-Tashi- Sh , and now i am quickly logging off . Ells is hugging the screen and ask's me to do this xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Mac


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Nite nite Josh & Ella, sleep tight xx*


----------



## Guest

Nighty Guys sleep tight.!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Kerry xxx


----------



## noushka05

awww bless Goodnight sleep tight! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> I am going to get these two some organised for bedtime now. Mac ( I was again deafened with ' Noooo we talking on puter! ' They send big kisses and snuggle's. Mac , Ella and Josh xxxx


Aww thank you Josh & Ella...I am sending them back to you both with lot's of love from me and little Star x x x
Night night xxx


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Heaven's above. They won't let me go untill they have said goodnight too - Kerry- Cheryl- Rainy- Noushka the agent-Tashi- Sh , and now i am quickly logging off . Ells is hugging the screen and ask's me to do this xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Mac


NIte Nite Sweetie Pies

Big Rainy Hug Back xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shazach

Diane&Mac said:


> Heaven's above. They won't let me go untill they have said goodnight too - Kerry- Cheryl- Rainy- Noushka the agent-Tashi- Sh , and now i am quickly logging off . Ells is hugging the screen and ask's me to do this xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Mac


Nite, nite Ella, Nite nite Josh, Big hugs back 

Sh xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX


----------



## Vixie

I have just loved catching up with this thread, it has made me laugh and awwww at the screen lol what wonderful children Ella and Josh are and I think you are all such a great family, and great match makers as well 

night Ella and Josh, xxxx


----------



## Hb-mini

Vixie said:


> I have just loved catching up with this thread, it has made me laugh and awwww at the screen lol what wonderful children Ella and Josh are and I think you are all such a great family, and great match makers as well
> 
> night Ella and Josh, xxxx


Totally agree with everything you have said!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

I gotta just love them Kids!!!
Josh and Ella Hi guys, keep up with the great comments!!!


----------



## Guest

Kerry are you there love? Mac


----------



## tashi

You alright Mac, Kerry is around somewhere


----------



## Guest

Hello love. I wanted to ask if there was anything else we could give to Minni, she is so thin. We are giving her 2/3 meal's a day . She look's desperatly thin. Mac


----------



## Guest

Im here sorry letting dogs out  but am now back


----------



## Vixie

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello love. I wanted to ask if there was anything else we could give to Minni, she is so thin. We are giving her 2/3 meal's a day . She look's desperatly thin. Mac


anything she will eat, chicken and rice is good, sardines is another and give her as many meals as she wants, hope that helps but I'm sure tashi and Kerry will have some more suggestions for you  xx hope you don't mind me answering Mac?


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello love. I wanted to ask if there was anything else we could give to Minni, she is so thin. We are giving her 2/3 meal's a day . She look's desperatly thin. Mac


You can give tinned sardines, Hot dogs, table scraps, chiken, Mince all these things will help..Anything she will eat


----------



## tashi

What are you feeding her Mac??


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> anything she will eat, chicken and rice is good, sardines is another and give her as many meals as she wants, hope that helps but I'm sure tashi and Kerry will have some more suggestions for you  xx hope you don't mind me answering Mac?


Hello Vixie,Answer anytime. I am still unsure about asking a question and no one replying, so i tend to log on and say Kerry's name. Mac


----------



## Guest

Make me feel special you calling me lol but others im sure dont mind helping.! I was just letting my babies out for a wee


----------



## Guest

She is having 2 boiled egg' for breakfast mixed with eukanuba complete, lunch is chicken carrots and eukanuba complete, dinner or supper is sirloin with eukanuba complete. Mac


----------



## tashi

Diane&Mac said:


> She is having 2 boiled egg' for breakfast mixed with eukanuba complete, lunch is chicken carrots and eukanuba complete, dinner or supper is sirloin with eukanuba complete. Mac


OMG I am coming to live with you lol, are pups eating solids yet and how old are they


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> She is having 2 boiled egg' for breakfast mixed with eukanuba complete, lunch is chicken carrots and eukanuba complete, dinner or supper is sirloin with eukanuba complete. Mac


Better food than me hehe thats fine Mac you could offer her more meals and maybe up the amount, Try some of the things i mentioned to


----------



## Guest

The pup's are not on solid's and they are 21 day's on sunday. I did'nt realise how thin she was. I can feel her bone's. She has been wormed. Mac


----------



## Guest

Could it be that she is just lossing all the puppy fat so to speak or is she thinner than before pregnant
The food she is on is it adult or puppy


----------



## Guest

It's the puppy one. Mac


----------



## Vixie

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Vixie,Answer anytime. I am still unsure about asking a question and no one replying, so i tend to log on and say Kerry's name. Mac


you can ask anything any time Mac you are always welcome here, Kerry is a great help and is always more than happy to do so


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> It's the puppy one. Mac


Everything is right them, Just maybe offer her more meals aday and maybe up the amount adding different things if worried.!!
Your doing great...kerry


----------



## Guest

Thank-you Kerry, Tashi and Vixie. I will up her food intake. Mac


----------



## tashi

Diane&Mac said:


> It's the puppy one. Mac


Mac if I was you I would start to wean the babes now I weaned one of my litters as soon as they could stand due to them taking so much out of the bitch, dont know how well the eukanuba goes into a porridge as I have never used it but try soaking some with warm water until it soaks it up then mash it, it should be a little like ready brek consistancy then try each pup singularly to see if it will take a little of the food, try them on one feed the first day, then if they cope ok with that up them to two the next gradually taking them up to four feeds a day that should help out Minni bless her - she is just doing her babies really well


----------



## Guest

Tashi i have spoke to him about weaning and he has tried but seems pups arent ready yet 
He will try again in a few days


----------



## Vixie

perhaps try them with a different puppy food mine didnt like eukanuba, they loved James Wellbeloved turkey and rice flavour though, it might help, I mixed it with puppy milk (lactol) first as well they loved it and then gradually changed it to boilt water (cooled) instead of the milk


----------



## Guest

Mac tried with ready brek first just to see if they would pick up they werent one bit bothered.!
I said about putting some one a finger and into the mouth then back in front of the bowl i dont know if they tried this.! We dont normally wean till 3weeks anyway.!!


----------



## Guest

Thank-you. I will try anything. So it's the pup's taking it out of Minni? Mac


----------



## tashi

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank-you. I will try anything. So it's the pup's taking it out of Minni? Mac


It certainly sounds like it Mac, we only wean early when the bitch looks like she is being 'pulled' down by the pups and they are doing really well by their weights - try them with some well mashed eukanuba tomorrow and see how they do, once you get them on to some sort of puppy food you will be surprised to see how quick Minni picks up


----------



## Guest

yes Mac sounds like it too me, I would go along with Tashi for now and see how that works..!


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> We dont normally wean till 3weeks anyway.!!


me either but the pups are 3 weeks now I think so it should be OK, some pups just take longer than others dont they, they all do it at their own speed some just wolf it down straight away and others take some time to get used to it, its just a trial and error type of thing isnt it  xx


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> me either but the pups are 3 weeks now I think so it should be OK, some pups just take longer than others dont they, they all do it at their own speed some just wolf it down straight away and others take some time to get used to it, its just a trial and error type of thing isnt it  xx


No Mac arent quite a 3weeks yet.! They were born exactly a week apart from mine.! But your right each litter is different
haha just checked they are 2weeks and 6days today so near on 3weeks


----------



## Guest

It's a nightmare , it is identical to worrying about children. You worry if they're having enough, you worry if they're having to much. How on earth we're going to let them go to new home's is beyond me. Mac


----------



## Guest

Awww Mac you have done great honestly.! And im sure you will be over welmed to see them go to there new families and make them as pround as they did you in that 8weeks and show them all that love..!
My fav is still blue girl from the minute she was born i loved her


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> No Mac arent quite a 3weeks yet.! They were born exactly a week apart from mine.! But your right each litter is different
> haha just checked they are 2weeks and 6days today so near on 3weeks


haha close enough then  Mac said earlier that they were 21 day so thats 3 weeks thats the only reason I mentioned it  I will bow out now and leave things to you and Tashi xxx

night night Mac, DD and tashi xxx hope you all manage to get some sleep and all your mums and pups keep well

luv
Beth


----------



## tashi

Vixie said:


> haha close enough then  Mac said earlier that they were 21 day so thats 3 weeks thats the only reason I mentioned it  I will bow out now and leave things to you and Tashi xxx
> 
> night night Mac, DD and tashi xxx hope you all manage to get some sleep and all your mums and pups keep well
> 
> luv
> Beth


Nos da Cariad xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixie

Diane&Mac said:


> It's a nightmare , it is identical to worrying about children. You worry if they're having enough, you worry if they're having to much. How on earth we're going to let them go to new home's is beyond me. Mac


I know how you feel, they definitely give you some worries but also pleasure in boundless amounts, its so difficult to see them go, but when you find the right homes for them you are so pleased to see them with their new owners, even though you will miss them xx


----------



## Guest

Good night Beth. Sleep well. Mac


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Nos da Cariad xxxxxxxxxxxx


nos da i chi hefyd cariad  xxxx


----------



## Guest

Nighty night vixie  sleep tight xx


----------



## Vixie

Diane&Mac said:


> Good night Beth. Sleep well. Mac


good night Mac,


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> Nighty night vixie  sleep tight xx


you too if you ever get to bed    night night forum angel xxx


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> you too if you ever get to bed    night night forum angel xxx


LOL my pups are all sleeping ay bliss..Im sure i will go soon 
Thanks vixie
lots of love the
kerry-forum-angel


----------



## tashi

Yep I think I had better go to bed as well now got to be up early to bath two dogs for the show tomorrow should of done them today and didnt get round to it so will be a very early morning I guess 

Nos Da xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Yep I think I had better go to bed as well now got to be up early to bath two dogs for the show tomorrow should of done them today and didnt get round to it so will be a very early morning I guess
> 
> Nos Da xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Night tashi sleep well and good luck tomorow 
kerry xxxx


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Yep I think I had better go to bed as well now got to be up early to bath two dogs for the show tomorrow should of done them today and didnt get round to it so will be a very early morning I guess
> 
> Nos Da xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Goodnight Tashi. Thank-you again. Sleep soundly. Mac


----------



## tashi

DevilDogz said:


> Night tashi sleep well and good luck tomorow
> kerry xxxx


Thankyou Kerry we will try but after a very good week will probably come down to earth with a bang lol - dog shows are great levellers


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Thankyou Kerry we will try but after a very good week will probably come down to earth with a bang lol - dog shows are great levellers


Im sure you will be fine  ....your right they are haha xxx


----------



## noushka05

dont worry Mac my bitch went really thin aswell she soon put the weight back on, i weaned mine straight on to dry food soaked with puppy milk, dont worry they'll soon get the hang of eating solids x


----------



## Guest

Diane has taken the children to see some relative's . So i was up early boiling chicken and using the liquid to soften the eukanuba , tried each in turn off my finger and then dipping their chin's into the mush and hoping they would lap. All it resulted in was a messy floor a very upset Minni and four upset pup's. Then later i tried the ready brek with Lactol and tried that, same result as the chicken juice flavoured kibble. Then i softened eukanuba with warm water , mashed it up added lactol and tried again. Nothing, not even licked it off my finger.I popped into the village and grabbed a tin of hot dog sausage's, warmed, mashed and two of the pup's loved it. I have increased Minns intake and she has woofed it down. Also , we need some kind of puppy pen , we prefer one we can take outside too when it is warmer. Does anyone know of a good place to buy? Mac


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> dont worry Mac my bitch went really thin aswell she soon put the weight back on, i weaned mine straight on to dry food soaked with puppy milk, dont worry they'll soon get the hang of eating solids x


Jo , did you worry about your girl too? Mac


----------



## Guest

Glad there improving on eatting and minni is eating more.!!
I would suggest regarding the play pen you get the cruft freedom pen thats what we use and its great and can be taken out side.!!
I will try and find there website and put a link up for you.!


----------



## Guest

This is the one we have..!!
Puppy pens - Crufts puppy pen is a new type of pen recommended by the Kennel Club Crufts puppy pen - FREEDOM puppy pen -700 high
Here is the link Mac (there is a picture) is this the kind of thing you are after.?
Or you can look at e-bay and theres some quite the same but abit cheaper as this will be your only litter i understand you might not want to spend that on something you will only use once..


----------



## Guest

Thank-you Kerry. Hard work this weaning , don't you think so too? Mac


----------



## Guest

No problem Mac..Yes its hard but some dogs are quicker to learn than others and we always find that it takes smaller breeds such as your minni and our breed longer to pick it up were as a larger breed tend to be quicker.!


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> This is the one we have..!!
> Puppy pens - Crufts puppy pen is a new type of pen recommended by the Kennel Club Crufts puppy pen - FREEDOM puppy pen -700 high
> Here is the link Mac (there is a picture) is this the kind of thing you are after.?
> Or you can look at e-bay and theres some quite the same but abit cheaper as this will be your only litter i understand you might not want to spend that on something you will only use once..


Thank-you Kerry. Mac


----------



## Guest

I will order this and then we can alway's give it away afterward's to someone who need's it. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I will order this and then we can alway's give it away afterward's to someone who need's it. Mac


Ah thats a lovely idea.! They are great and last a long time, there very well made we have had ours just over 3years now.!


----------



## Guest

Mac
If you are looking at just keeping them contained! sorry read the full thread!
There is a pen her Berriewood Wholesale - Pet Food and Pet Accessories that is a lot cheaper!
Others have said this may not be big enough when I have mentioned it before but maybe Kerry could loook and give her opinion!

It is on the home page by the way as it is in the sale section


----------



## Guest

Thank-you Sue , i will have a look at it now. Mac


----------



## Guest

Sue is it the one thats £30.59?? If so we have one that size but abit taller and i think it would be fine to use if its only for a short while..But not permantly.! So Mac if its just for when there first going in the garden and so on, then sue has put a good one on to


----------



## Guest

Hello Love. No it is'nt just for garden use. I think their little toes would be safer if the had a pen to retreat to when the children are darting about. Mac


----------



## Guest

Ok Mac i would go with the one i said or somethins similar, I will have a look around in a minute for something similar to what i put up but abit cheaper.!
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Mac my friend has one of the ones Kerry has put up. Let me ask her if she still wants it, she bought it and never used it


----------



## crazycrest

Mac do you have an ebay account? If so have a bid on this one, under an hour left & no bids so far! 
DOG PEN with DOOR, IDEAL AS PUPPY WHELPING PEN 41"x28" on eBay, also Fences Pens, Dogs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-Jun-09 16:06:25 BST)


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Mac my friend has one of the ones Kerry has put up. Let me ask her if she still wants it, she bought it and never used it


Good afternoon Rainy. I have just ordered it love, But thank-you for the thought. Mac


----------



## noushka05

Diane&Mac said:


> Jo , did you worry about your girl too? Mac


i thought the whole puppy rearing thing was one big worry to be honest, which is why i wont be doing it again & i was really concerned about Luna's weight she looked like a cruelty case, but Minni will soon pile the weight back on with all the good food youre giving her

looking back though i suppose it was a lovely experience but i just dont want any more grey hairs!! lol Jo xxx


----------



## Guest

No Cheryl i don't have ebay account. I have ordered one Cheryl. We can pass it on to someone once we have finished here with it. Maybe someone on here can have it after us? Mac


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Mac do you have an ebay account? If so have a bid on this one, under an hour left & no bids so far!
> DOG PEN with DOOR, IDEAL AS PUPPY WHELPING PEN 41"x28" on eBay, also Fences Pens, Dogs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-Jun-09 16:06:25 BST)


can you buy a base to fit with that one?


----------



## Guest

Found this too but not sure it's big enough ???

Trixie Trun Puppy Pen only £44.99


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> can you buy a base to fit with that one?


They come with it  Well ours did


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Found this too but not sure it's big enough ???
> 
> Trixie Trun Puppy Pen only £44.99


I love the soft side ones.!  but pups would just wreck them imo lol


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> can you buy a base to fit with that one?


It doesn't actually say vixie, but if they don't supply one of the other manufacturer's seller's would have onre to fit, good price hey!


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Found this too but not sure it's big enough ???
> 
> Trixie Trun Puppy Pen only £44.99


Look's a tad on the small side? Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> No Cheryl i don't have ebay account. I have ordered one Cheryl. We can pass it on to someone once we have finished here with it. Maybe someone on here can have it after us? Mac


Ah they are worth the money any how to be honest.!
Thats lovely of you to give it to someone after you have used it, im sure some one will need one.!


----------



## Vixie

DevilDogz said:


> They come with it  Well ours did


I though they usually did but there wasnt one in the picture or in the item description thats the only reason I asked 



crazycrest said:


> It doesn't actually say vixie, but if they don't supply one of the other manufacturer's seller's would have onre to fit, good price hey!


thank you, yes very good price


----------



## crazycrest

These come with a rubber matting & are a good price too!
Puppy run play pen cage 48x30" TC80 + FREE rbbr matting on eBay, also Carriers Crates, Dogs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 15-Jul-09 13:14:52 BST)


----------



## Guest

LOL ignore the other post then


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> I though they usually did but there wasnt one in the picture on in the item discription thats the only reason I asked
> 
> yes very good price


Blinnking excellent price that will last years.! It should have one or you can buy them.! You thinking about bidding on it?


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> No Cheryl i don't have ebay account. I have ordered one Cheryl. We can pass it on to someone once we have finished here with it. Maybe someone on here can have it after us? Mac


Oh well worth a try...ebay is great get an account lol :w00t:
I have put up another for vixie!
It's lovely of you to give away once you're done with it x x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> These come with a rubber matting & are a good price too!
> Puppy run play pen cage 48x30" TC80 + FREE rbbr matting on eBay, also Carriers Crates, Dogs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 15-Jul-09 13:14:52 BST)


looks good as well 



DevilDogz said:


> Blinnking excellent price that will last years.! It should have one or you can buy them.! You thinking about bidding on it?


not if Mac was but just read hes already ordered the other one, my old pen is worn out and I really need another one 



crazycrest said:


> Oh well worth a try...ebay is great get an account lol :w00t:
> I have put up another for vixie!
> It's lovely of you to give away once you're done with it x x


just saw it, looks good and strong too  xxx


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> looks good as well
> 
> not if Mac was but just read hes already ordered the other one, my old pen is worn out and I really need another one
> 
> just saw it, looks good and strong too  xxx


Get it they are brill promise.! Ours is just the right size for our babies and mum we have a bed in and news papers and they run around it at 8weeks haha :w00t: But its smaller than ours.! so you may want to check the size out...I think it will be fine for your bred and its excellent i just want it because its a bargin haha
please someone get it i love bargins


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> looks good as well
> 
> not if Mac was but just read hes already ordered the other one, my old pen is worn out and I really need another one
> 
> just saw it, looks good and strong too  xxx


The size is fine for your chi's, but wouldn't use it for anything bigger I don't think, other than for whelping in! It's strong & although doesn't have a base,
either rubber matting or strong plastic would be great x x


----------



## Guest

My friends had the one with the metal tray in it, excellent quality, don't think her pup spent more than 10 minutes in it , she just found she didn't need it but i would have loved one for Oscar (house not big enough though :cryin.


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> The size is fine for your chi's, but wouldn't use it for anything bigger I don't think, other than for whelping in! It's strong & although doesn't have a base,
> either rubber matting or strong plastic would be great x x


just looked at their rep the have a lot of negative feedback so might not bid, I'm already trying to get something I ordered on ebay 3 weeks ago and still havent got yet and they had 100% rep  so am a bit put off by ebay at the moment


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> just looked at their rep the have a lot of negative feedback so might not bid, I'm already trying to get something I ordered on ebay 3 weeks ago and still havent got yet and they had 100% rep  so am a bit put off by ebay at the moment


I know what you mean, they have a website though & also a landline number!


----------



## Guest

They did'nt like chicken puree with lot's of stock. I am running out of idea's. Mac


----------



## Guest

Mac i would stick to the ready brek and the mush puppy food myself and just keep offering it to them and putting it round there mouth and bits into the mouth, they will soon pick up ours only started at 3weeks and 3days.!

I know you tried the hot dogs but i would leave that for now as they are very high in salt.!

I promise its all normal.!
kerry


----------



## Guest

Okay thank-you Kerry. Mac


----------



## Guest

Kerry. Can you tell me if you know what a dog's heart rate is supposed to be and if you know what their resp's are per minute please love? Mac


----------



## Guest

I can Mac.! (This is from the book of the bitch)..

Adult pulse rate-70 to 100 beats per minute

Respriations rate-15 to 30 breaths per minute

Whats wrong Mac?
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Don't know if this helps Mac xxx

A dogs regular heart beat rythym? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Guest

Minni not right. She has rapid breathing and when i went over to her she had opened her bowel's and did'nt seem to be aware of it untill i started to clean her up. Because she is so thin i laid my hand on her chest and her heart is racing. Mac


----------



## Guest

Mac call the vet.!! And get some goats milk into her if she will take it (she needs calcium)
kerry x


----------



## Guest

Okay love , done it now. Her resp's are 50 and heart rate 143. Mac


----------



## Guest

Ok did you ring the vet what did the vet say is he coming out to check her.?
Or you mean you gave her goats milk.!
Mum said it sounds like it could be eclampsia so she will need to see a vet.! kerry


----------



## Guest

Was minni spayed recently?


----------



## noushka05

the vet will probably give her a shot of calcium it sounds like eclampsia Mac.


----------



## Guest

Sue im 100% sure i remember them having her spayed when the vet removed the dead pup


----------



## crazycrest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Was minni spayed recently?





noushka05 said:


> the vet will probably give her a shot of calcium it sounds like eclampsia Mac.


Yes DT definitely!
Totally agree noushka!
With any luck Mac is on phone with vet now x


----------



## Guest

I have rang the vet and he is coming out i also rang Diane, she is with the children visiting relatives, she was spayed, and she won't drink the milk, Mac


----------



## Guest

Ok Mac the vet is the best person to speak to.! Let us know when he has been.!
Kerry


----------



## ad_1980

Diane&Mac said:


> I have rang the vet and he is coming out i also rang Diane, she is with the children visiting relatives, she was spayed, and she won't drink the milk, Mac


Its been a while since i came here....oh no minni's not well?!

Hope she gets better and is ok!


----------



## crazycrest

Hello Mac....just wondering how it's going x x


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Hello Mac....just wondering how it's going x x


Me Too xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Kerry. The vet came and he was'nt so sure it was a calcium deficiancy. He said he thought she was borderline calcium deficiant. He did give her an injection just to cover her. He basically said sometimes small breed's like Minni have fairly vigorous pup's who feed has often has she is with them, and this can reduce the calcium level's and this is why she was hyper-ventilating and a fast heart rate. He has left us some substitute milk for pup's and we are to give it them twice daily and wean the pup's as soon as possible. He stayed a while to keep his eye on her. Minni is okay. Thank-you love. Mac


----------



## Guest

Sorry about that,i did'nt see your post's untill i had posted. Mac


----------



## noushka05

so glad to hear Minni's ok, it must have been very scary for you. x


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry. The vet came and he was'nt so sure it was a calcium deficiancy. He said he thought she was borderline calcium deficiant. He did give her an injection just to cover her. He basically said sometimes small breed's like Minni have fairly vigorous pup's who feed has often has she is with them, and this can reduce the calcium level's and this is why she was hyper-ventilating and a fast heart rate. He has left us some substitute milk for pup's and we are to give it them twice daily and wean the pup's as soon as possible. He stayed a while to keep his eye on her. Minni is okay. Thank-you love. Mac


Oh Mac I am pleased to hear that, thank you so much for updating us!
I am glad it wasn't full blown eclampsia, you will need to keep an extra
eye on her now unfortunately for you, give her goat's milk or evaporated too
as much as she will drink every day...good luck x x


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry. The vet came and he was'nt so sure it was a calcium deficiancy. He said he thought she was borderline calcium deficiant. He did give her an injection just to cover her. He basically said sometimes small breed's like Minni have fairly vigorous pup's who feed has often has she is with them, and this can reduce the calcium level's and this is why she was hyper-ventilating and a fast heart rate. He has left us some substitute milk for pup's and we are to give it them twice daily and wean the pup's as soon as possible. He stayed a while to keep his eye on her. Minni is okay. Thank-you love. Mac


Hello Mac so glad the vets been out to see to Minni and thats shes alright.If you need any advice with the pups just shout but im sure you will be fine.!
Thanks for keeping is updated i was quite worried as im sure you all were.!
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

It was very frightening. I have no desire to go through anything like that again. The vet ( Nathan ) will call in the morning, just to see how she is. Thank-you all for the help and advice. Mac and large much needed brandy.


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> It was very frightening. I have no desire to go through anything like that again. The vet ( Nathan ) will call in the morning, just to see how she is. Thank-you all for the help and advice. Mac and large much needed brandy.


It is not a nice thing to see Mac...enjoy that brandy x x x


----------



## Guest

Ahh your can relax now and enjoy your drink x


----------



## noushka05

i think we all need one of those brandys, we were all worried! xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

lmao.. even Mac has started drinking, he's only been here a few weeks.. what is it about this Forum, we're all raging alkys!!!


----------



## Guest

I am sorry to have worried you Jo. I have decided all breeder's should be given an award. This is so impossibly hard. Mac


----------



## Guest

So glad she is ok xxxxx


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> lmao.. even Mac has started drinking, he's only been here a few weeks.. what is it about this Forum, we're all raging alkys!!!


I have to agree with you there young man. Since becoming a member i have been having two finger's most night's. Might manage a few more too. Mac


----------



## 3 red dogs

Welcome to my world!! 
to funny!
you hang in there Bro.. keep up the good work.


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> I have to agree with you there young man. Since becoming a member i have been having two finger's most night's. Might manage a few more too. Mac


Oh my goodness!!! What has this place done to you.......
.......Only two :001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> I have to agree with you there young man. Since becoming a member i have been having two finger's most night's. Might manage a few more too. Mac


NOOOOOOooooo Mac step away, you are showing the early symptoms of PF addiction.

My alcohol consumption is shocking compared to what it used to be and my husband thinks i have developed a rectangular growth in my lap 

Talking of husbands i can here him tutting from here so Night Night


----------



## noushka05

yes i agree its too stressful for me to go through again aswell, i was a nervous wreck

you have nothing to be sorry for Mac, just wish i could do more to help, we're all here for you though Mac, things will get less worrying as the puppies get more independant, now enjoy that brandy xx


----------



## crazycrest

noushka05 said:


> yes i agree its too stressful for me to go through again aswell, i was a nervous wreck
> 
> you have nothing to be sorry for Mac, just wish i could do more to help, we're all here for you though Mac, things will get less worrying as the puppies get more independant, now enjoy that brandy xx


Totally agree...sorry noush I have to spread myself again lol x x


----------



## noushka05

crazycrest said:


> Totally agree...sorry noush I have to spread myself again lol x x


you certainly get around CC oyoure wonderful, like young Kerry!) xxx


----------



## crazycrest

noushka05 said:


> you certainly get around CC oyoure wonderful, like young Kerry!) xxx


LOL I am alway's around somewhere & thank you...
.....Kerry's heart is just like mine x x x


----------



## noushka05

crazycrest said:


> LOL I am alway's around somewhere & thank you...
> .....Kerry's heart is just like mine x x x


yes you both have hearts of gold!!!...(shhh dont tell Kerry i said that tho:001_tongue xxx


----------



## crazycrest

noushka05 said:


> yes you both have hearts of gold!!!...(shhh dont tell Kerry i said that tho:001_tongue xxx


LOL ok I will keep it to myself, but a certain person here has a heart just the same x x


----------



## Guest

Yes she does, and so do you Jo and Cheryl. Mac


----------



## noushka05

oh thats really touched me thankyou xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Yes she does, and so do you Jo and Cheryl. Mac


We do our best Mac, Jo is fantastic as are you & Diane 
I am very proud of my girl x x x


----------



## Guest

Diane is usually a very gentle lady. The first post she did on here, it took a lot for her to do , Di is a very protective mother. Mac


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Diane is usually a very gentle lady. The first post she did on here, it took a lot for her to do , Di is a very protective mother. Mac


I totally understand that Mac. As mother's we are mostly gentle & protective!
That first post must have really taken it's toll on Diane, I know she is the most wonderful mother & grandmother as you are father & grandfather x x


----------



## noushka05

even im proud of Kerry! x

i can only imagine the pain Diane was going through when she wrote that 1st post, i would have had to do exactly the same. x


----------



## Guest

She used to tell Samantha that she was like a mother bear and when Samantha used to ask why Di would say ' ever seen a mother bear when someone hurt's their young? ' Mac


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> She used to tell Samantha that she was like a mother bear and when Samantha used to ask why Di would say ' ever seen a mother bear when someone hurt's their young? ' Mac


LOL that is just quite lovely & I bet it's exactly what Diane would have turned into had the need arisen, she will be exactly the same with Josh & Ella x x


----------



## PoisonGirl

Hi, hope the puppies and mini are doing ok? You are doing such a great job.
Weaning was one of the things i found difficult or stressful, I worried because the puppies were not ready but mum just didn't have enough.

With the puppy formula I made up, I dipped my finger in and put it onto the pups mouth to get them to lick it, it was not long before they would dring it from the plate 

xx


----------



## ad_1980

Glad Minnie's doing better


----------



## crazycrest

Good afternoon Mac....How are minni & pups today x x


----------



## Guest

Cheryl. I think afer all of this i am going to be admitted to the Priory for help. They won't take the milk we offer or the ready brek. The red boy has been sick twice. The pink girl squeel's like hell when we try to feed her. Minni not herself either. The vet came and said Minni was has good has could be expected. It has been a tearfull day anyway, but this is so frustrating. The vet asked if we wanted two of the pup's to go too someone he knew who had just had pup's , he said the mother might accept them has her own. He said at least it would be less of a burden to Minni. So, the long and short of it is, we said we would let him know, we don't want the pup's to go but we want them to be feeding and happy. We feel like we have let Samantha down and now we are letting Minni down. What on earth should we do? Mac


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Diane&Mac said:


> Cheryl. I think afer all of this i am going to be admitted to the Priory for help. They won't take the milk we offer or the ready brek. The red boy has been sick twice. The pink girl squeel's like hell when we try to feed her. Minni not herself either. The vet came and said Minni was has good has could be expected. It has been a tearfull day anyway, but this is so frustrating. The vet asked if we wanted two of the pup's to go too someone he knew who had just had pup's , he said the mother might accept them has her own. He said at least it would be less of a burden to Minni. So, the long and short of it is, we said we would let him know, we don't want the pup's to go but we want them to be feeding and happy. We feel like we have let Samantha down and now we are letting Minni down. What on earth should we do? Mac


Hi Mac, Sammy certainly wouldn't feel let down if a couple of the pups go elsewhere, at the end of the day you have to do what is best for Minni!

Hope you are keeping well, hugs to Diane, Josh & Ella xxx


----------



## Freyja

Mac I think Sammy would want you to do what is best for Minni. She knows you would make the right decision for what is best.


----------



## Guest

I agree, what is best for Minni and the pups?
Whatever that is, is what Sammy would have chosen to do, you will not be letting her down in any way


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Cheryl. I think afer all of this i am going to be admitted to the Priory for help. They won't take the milk we offer or the ready brek. The red boy has been sick twice. The pink girl squeel's like hell when we try to feed her. Minni not herself either. The vet came and said Minni was has good has could be expected. It has been a tearfull day anyway, but this is so frustrating. The vet asked if we wanted two of the pup's to go too someone he knew who had just had pup's , he said the mother might accept them has her own. He said at least it would be less of a burden to Minni. So, the long and short of it is, we said we would let him know, we don't want the pup's to go but we want them to be feeding and happy. We feel like we have let Samantha down and now we are letting Minni down. What on earth should we do? Mac


Oh my...you really are going through it...so sorry!
I understand today is a very tearful day, it is my first Father's Day without my dad & it hurt's like hell!
As for minni & pups, personally I would not let them go to anyone else, their standard of hygiene may not be as good as your's & you risk cross infection unfortunately, although in saying that you may have no choice if the little monster's won't start to wean!
Do you have any evaporated milk? I would be warming that up first & try to get them used to lapping, you may have to remove minni to another part of the house for a few hour's so that by the time you put the dish down they are hungry, being away from minni will not harm any of them for a few hour's i promise. You have in no way let Sammy or minni down, you have been there every step of the way for all of your family since this all began!
Love to you on Father's Day x x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Oh my...you really are going through it...so sorry!
> I understand today is a very tearful day, it is my first Father's Day without my dad & it hurt's like hell!
> As for minni & pups, personally I would not let them go to anyone else, their standard of hygiene may not be as good as your's & you risk cross infection unfortunately, although in saying that you may have no choice if the little monster's won't start to wean!
> Do you have any evaporated milk? I would be warming that up first & try to get them used to lapping, you may have to remove minni to another part of the house for a few hour's so that by the time you put the dish down they are hungry, being away from minni will not harm any of them for a few hour's i promise. You have in no way let Sammy or minni down, you have been there every step of the way for all of your family since this all began!
> Love to you on Father's Day x x


I completely agree with you xx


----------



## Guest

Hello Mac i argree with mum.!! 
And you could never let sammy down you have done so well.and she will be just as proud now as she always has been of you..

I belive the pups should stay with you.! For reason stated above
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest

Thank-you, you have spurred me on, and i was looking forward to a week in the Priory keeping Kerry Katona company. Thank-you, i am going to see what we have in the way of evaporated milk. Mac. PS. Ella ask's me to put X's .xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank-you, you have spurred me on, and i was looking forward to a week in the Priory keeping Kerry Katona company. Thank-you, i am going to see what we have in the way of evaporated milk. Mac. PS. Ella ask's me to put X's .xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


LOL at you....do you really want to go in the Priory :001_tt2:
Glad to have spurred you on!!!
If you have no evaporated mix some honey with the goat's milk you do have!

Ella {hug's} these are for you XxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxX


----------



## crazycrest

If there is no improvement to weaning within 24 hour's I am sending Kerry to come & stay with you for a few day's x x


----------



## 3 red dogs

Oh Gawd!!
Mac.. Mate... Come on bud!! Brandy is one thing, senile dementia, is another... BUT for Gods Sake ... Not the priory!!! They have funny people in there ya know!!

Keep with it mate, we are all looking out for ya!!! 
You ever thought about becoming a midwife... oh no, forget it, i think ya got enuff on ya plate!!


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> If there is no improvement to weaning within 24 hour's I am sending Kerry to come & stay with you for a few day's x x


Eeeek that would certainly get your nerves on edge :yikes:

Loves ya really Kerry


----------



## Guest

rona said:


> Eeeek that would certainly get your nerves on edge :yikes:
> 
> Loves ya really Kerry


Hey you i would be the best little pup midwife ever   :001_tt2:

I love doing it to i have helped with loads of animals The best was the fox


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> Hey you i would be the best little pup midwife ever   :001_tt2:
> 
> I love doing it to i have helped with loads of animals The best was the fox


It wasn't the pups I was worried about, I'm sure you would do a brilliant job.
Just not sure how the rest of the family would cope with such a whirlwind entering their home :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

rona said:


> It wasn't the pups I was worried about, I'm sure you would do a brilliant job.
> Just not sure how the rest of the family would cope with such a whirlwind entering their home :001_tt2:


They would love me :blushing:


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> They would love me :blushing:


I think they already do


----------



## Guest

Okay, the evaporated milk has had a slightly better pup approval. They licked my finger's but not from the plate. I am going to keep going and trying them. Also it's damn tasty evaporated milk when it's warm, i had to taste it first. Just to make sure it was okay for them. Ha! Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Okay, the evaporated milk has had a slightly better pup approval. They licked my finger's but not from the plate. I am going to keep going and trying them. Also it's damn tasty evaporated milk when it's warm, i had to taste it first. Just to make sure it was okay for them. Ha! Mac


Thats good thats there an improvement you keep trying Mac your doing great and you will get there i promise.!
I think its tasty to if you drink coffee next time you have one use it instead of normal milk its scrummyy :001_tt2:
kerry xxx


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Okay, the evaporated milk has had a slightly better pup approval. They licked my finger's but not from the plate. I am going to keep going and trying them. Also it's damn tasty evaporated milk when it's warm, i had to taste it first. Just to make sure it was okay for them. Ha! Mac





DevilDogz said:


> Thats good thats there an improvement you keep trying Mac your doing great and you will get there i promise.!
> I think its tasty to if you drink coffee next time you have one use it instead of normal milk its scrummyy :001_tt2:
> kerry xxx


Brilliant...you will get somewhere with this Mac I promise!

Kerry is right, it's lovely in coffee, she doesn't like coffee, but will
happily pinch mine if I open evaporated & use in my coffee, only 
open it for pup's really, but just have to have one mmmmm:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Better still i will drink the evaporated milk instead of coffee. Ha . Mac


----------



## Guest

Thank-you Cheryl. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Better still i will drink the evaporated milk instead of coffee. Ha . Mac


Dont foget the choclate cookies with that


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Better still i will drink the evaporated milk instead of coffee. Ha . Mac


HaHa!!! I prefer it in the coffee x x


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank-you Cheryl. Mac


No problem....We'll help as much as we can!


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Better still i will drink the evaporated milk instead of coffee. Ha . Mac


LOL, Evaporated milk reminds me of my Nan.

She used to give me the Nestle Carnation really thick stuff too. MMmm might have to go get some tomorrow


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> LOL, Evaporated milk reminds me of my Nan.
> 
> She used to give me the Nestle Carnation really thick stuff too. MMmm might have to go get some tomorrow


Warm it up Rainy. It is nice warm. Could affect the arteries later in life though. Mac


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Warm it up Rainy. It is nice warm. Could affect the arteries later in life though. Mac


Nah! Drink it cold, much better...then again I don't like warm milk at all x
Rainy was it evaporated or condensed?


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Warm it up Rainy. It is nice warm. Could affect the arteries later in life though. Mac


LOL. MMmmmm sure in moderation it would be ok 



crazycrest said:


> Nah! Drink it cold, much better...then again I don't like warm milk at all x
> Rainy was it evaporated or condensed?


It was the REALLY thick stuff, must have been condensed, used to have it with tinned fruit


----------



## crazycrest

rainy said:


> LOL. MMmmmm sure in moderation it would be ok
> 
> It was the REALLY thick stuff, must have been condensed, used to have it with tinned fruit


A little of what you fancy can only be good for you :001_tt2:

Condensed is the one I don't like then! Really thick/gloopy & sweet!
Never tried it on fruit mind you


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> A little of what you fancy can only be good for you :001_tt2:
> 
> Condensed is the one I don't like then! Really thick/gloopy & sweet!
> Never tried it on fruit mind you


Very true 

Probably wouldn't like it now but LOVED it as a kid


----------



## crazycrest

rainy said:


> Very true
> 
> Probably wouldn't like it now but LOVED it as a kid


You will just have to try it then lol x


----------



## tashi

rainy said:


> Very true
> 
> Probably wouldn't like it now but LOVED it as a kid


Condensed milk sandwiches and CC you saying about evap in coffee reminds me of Army lmao.

Glad you are getting somewhere with the pups now Mac, once they develop the lapping there will be no holding them. We bought cat litter trays today ready for our pups when they are weaned


----------



## crazycrest

tashi said:


> Condensed milk sandwiches and CC you saying about evap in coffee reminds me of Army lmao.
> 
> Glad you are getting somewhere with the pups now Mac, once they develop the lapping there will be no holding them. We bought cat litter trays today ready for our pups when they are weaned


Ewwww no way....not in a sandwich, although it's something my dad would have probably eaten at some point, he liked syrup, banana & sugar or dripping sandwiches...yuck! yuck! yuck!
The Army...never thought of it like that, bet it was the only milk they got!

Litter tray's for weaning lol, great idea with big, hungry pup's x x


----------



## ad_1980

tashi said:


> Condensed milk sandwiches and CC you saying about evap in coffee reminds me of Army lmao.
> 
> Glad you are getting somewhere with the pups now Mac, once they develop the lapping there will be no holding them. We bought cat litter trays today ready for our pups when they are weaned


Condensed milk sandwiches? Ewww no...tashi! Where do your taste buds come from lol?

I'm glad the pups are drinking the milk. keep us posted


----------



## 3 red dogs

ad_1980 said:


> Condensed milk sandwiches? Ewww no...tashi! Where do your taste buds come from lol?
> 
> I'm glad the pups are drinking the milk. keep us posted


Your have to excuse my Friend, shes from Wales!! lol


----------



## ad_1980

3 red dogs said:


> Your have to excuse my Friend, shes from Wales!! lol


That's as bad as KFC with gravy ewwwwww.


----------



## Guest

Dripping on toast is a little peice of heaven. Why litter trays Tashi? Also the pup's have taken evaporated milk off me but in a dropper. Is that any good? Mac


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Dripping on toast is a little peice of heaven. Why litter trays Tashi? Also the pup's have taken evaporated milk off me but in a dropper. Is that any good? Mac


In a dropper is ok Mac, but you really want/need them to start lapping!
Maybe just give them a taste from the dropper & then put them to the dish x x


----------



## tashi

Diane&Mac said:


> Dripping on toast is a little peice of heaven. Why litter trays Tashi? Also the pup's have taken evaporated milk off me but in a dropper. Is that any good? Mac


When eight golden puppies feed believe you me they do it with gusto we find the litter trays just the right depth for them, our smaller pups I feed out of sandwich tins.

And yes Mac cannot beat beef dripping on toast, however I didnt eat condensed milk sandwiches but i am told they were quite a thing around the war years, as for Army tea it is GROSS


----------



## Freyja

tashi said:


> When eight golden puppies feed believe you me they do it with gusto we find the litter trays just the right depth for them, our smaller pups I feed out of sandwich tins.
> 
> And yes Mac cannot beat beef dripping on toast, however I didnt eat condensed milk sandwiches but i am told they were quite a thing around the war years, as for Army tea it is GROSS


Glad I'm not the only one that has found another use for litter trays I use them as dishes for pups too

Glad to hear the pups are now beggining to get the idea.

Beef dripping sandwiches YUUUUMMMMMMYYYYYYY


----------



## noushka05

when my Grandad was little he said they use to have bread dipped in milk they called it pobs, when they were really hard up they use to dip bread in water he said this was called soakies!! he use to make us laugh when we were kids (i really hope he was joking!)


----------



## Guest

I have had pob's too Jo. Would'nt want them now though. Mac


----------



## noushka05

Diane&Mac said:


> I have had pob's too Jo. Would'nt want them now though. Mac


Really!! so pobs are for real!! i think i would have just drank the milk & ate the bread seperately


----------



## crazycrest

noushka05 said:


> when my Grandad was little he said they use to have bread dipped in milk they called it pobs, when they were really hard up they use to dip bread in water he said this was called soakies!! he use to make us laugh when we were kids (i really hope he was joking!)


I have heard this from my parent's too, I believe that it's all true!
How lucky we are not having to eat that stuff xx


----------



## Guest

Pob's are nicer with carnation milk. But that was for rich folk when i was a lad. Mac


----------



## noushka05

crazycrest said:


> I have heard this from my parent's too, I believe that it's all true!
> How lucky we are not having to eat that stuff xx





Diane&Mac said:


> Pob's are nicer with carnation milk. But that was for rich folk when i was a lad. Mac


we are lucky Cheryl

Blimey this carnation milk is versatile!!


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Pob's are nicer with carnation milk. But that was for rich folk when i was a lad. Mac


So shall you be sharing pob's with Josh & Ella...or just the story x x


----------



## Guest

We don't realise how lucky we are. Mac


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> So shall you be sharing pob's with Josh & Ella...or just the story x x


Just the story Cheryl. I could'nt face it again. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> We don't realise how lucky we are. Mac


I do i feel very luck with my food and my life and all i have


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> We don't realise how lucky we are. Mac


How very true that is! I honestly would never be able to live on bread & dripping or pob's, the thought of either makes my stomach turn :blushing:


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Just the story Cheryl. I could'nt face it again. Mac


Bless ya Mac! They cannot be nice, although the stories are alway's great to hear & people just didn't complain back then from what I can gather x x


----------



## noushka05

crazycrest said:


> Bless ya Mac! They cannot be nice, although the stories are alway's great to hear & people just didn't complain back then from what I can gather x x


my Grandad never complined he was down the pit at 14 he was Special x


----------



## crazycrest

noushka05 said:


> my Grandad never complined he was down the pit at 14 he was Special x


How very lovely & oh so true, the older generation are just so laid back in comparison, my parent's are/were just the same x x


----------



## Guest

I like Ernie, Ralph and Bert for the boy. And for the girl Mo , Myrtle, Rosie or Lily. Depending which we keep. Mac


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> I like Ernie, Ralph and Bert for the boy. And for the girl Mo , Myrtle, Rosie or Lily. Depending which we keep. Mac


Great names....I like Ralph for the boy.....Mo for the girl x x x


----------



## Guest

Bert and Ernie are Josh's idea, from sesame street. Mac


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Bert and Ernie are Josh's idea, from sesame street. Mac


LOL & Ralph is from the muppet's, good for Josh x x x


----------



## noushka05

Diane&Mac said:


> I like Ernie, Ralph and Bert for the boy. And for the girl Mo , Myrtle, Rosie or Lily. Depending which we keep. Mac


cute names i particularly like Ernie cos that was my Grandads name(the one who had pobs & soakies!!) x


----------



## Guest

I quite like his choice too. I am not really fond of dog name's. I like people name's for dog's. Mac


----------



## Guest

Diane has asked me to ask if you have ever heard of a puppy stroller? For when they are older. Please say no, i do not want to push pup's around in a stroller. I have my maleness to protect! Mac


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Diane has asked me to ask if you have ever heard of a puppy stroller? For when they are older. Please say no, i do not want to push pup's around in a stroller. I have my maleness to protect! Mac


Yes I have heard of them but I also do not like them Mac!
A dog has legs & should be allowed to use them x x
ORANGE 3 WHEEL DOG-CAT STROLLER-CARRIER-PET STROLLERS - eBay (item 260430971834 end time Jun-24-09 21:25:34 PDT)


----------



## Guest

Thank you for all the help in the past with Minni and her pup's. We are going to leave for a little while. I will try to keep in touch with you . Take care and thank-you. Mac and Di


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank you for all the help in the past with Minni and her pup's. We are going to leave for a little while. I will try to keep in touch with you . Take care and thank-you. Mac and Di


Mac please don't go! x


----------



## Vixie

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank you for all the help in the past with Minni and her pup's. We are going to leave for a little while. I will try to keep in touch with you . Take care and thank-you. Mac and Di


please dont leave I hope I havent upset you,thats the last thing I would ever want to do, nothing I said was aimed at you or Sammy, we would hate to lose you here, believe me your sweet girl never did anything wrong everything she did was with kindness and for others, and we understand that you are respecting her wishes, please dont go


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank you for all the help in the past with Minni and her pup's. We are going to leave for a little while. I will try to keep in touch with you . Take care and thank-you. Mac and Di


Mac i spoke to you by PM about this.! Please dont go i will miss you, And the updates about minni you should not feel you have to leave.!
If you do decide its for the best please keep in contacted with me as you promised you would
Best wishes Mac and Diane and big kisses to josh and ella
kerry


----------



## Guest

Will speak to you soon Mac, so sorry you have felt you have to go.


----------



## Guest

Kerry, it is Diane. I am just going onto Samantha's account to get some message's. I will text you with our contact detail's. Diane


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Kerry, it is Diane. I am just going onto Samantha's account to get some message's. I will text you with our contact detail's. Diane


Hello Diane.! Please do..
Hope pups are well today and minni of course.
Speak soon lots of love
kerry xx


----------



## Guest

Hello Kerry. I have done it,i have deleted everything on Samantha's account. Mac could'nt face it.I hated reading her message's, i wanted to kick the computor straight through the window. Take care lovely girl, and thank you for everything you have done. .We will contact you once a week and let you know how thing's are and you let us know how you are. Diane


----------



## Guest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry. I have done it,i have deleted everything on Samantha's account. Mac could'nt face it.I hated reading her message's, i wanted to kick the computor straight through the window. Take care lovely girl, and thank you for everything you have done. .We will contact you once a week and let you know how thing's are and you let us know how you are. Diane


Hello Diane, Im so sorry this has all came to this and you have had to read messages of that sort..
You take care to and please do stay in contact.!
Thank you for everything to.! 
Lots of love to you Mac, Josh and ella.!
Kerry xx

(and if you ever feel you want to be part of the forum again please do come back)


----------



## ad_1980

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Kerry. I have done it,i have deleted everything on Samantha's account. Mac could'nt face it.I hated reading her message's, i wanted to kick the computor straight through the window. Take care lovely girl, and thank you for everything you have done. .We will contact you once a week and let you know how thing's are and you let us know how you are. Diane


Di, Mac, can i suggest you ask one of the mods to delete her profile if it makes it easier for you? Just a suggestion though. Yes so sorry we are losing you but don't stay away forever...if you dont wish to come here regularly at least pop in once a month and say hello. Understandably you are going through a lot. Take care


----------



## Guest

Hello it has been deleted already. I did it. Thank-you for your thought though. Diane


----------



## crazycrest

Diane & Mac....I am so very sorry for the stuff you've had to go through & deal with at a time you did not need it, I hope the culprit's rot!
I will miss Mac's sense of humour, he is just like Sammy & as much as he is hurting, has alway's brought a smile & a tear or two!
my love to you, Mac, Josh & Ella x x


----------



## Guest

Hello . Has i promised here are the newest photo's of the pup's. I could only get Myrtle , Mo and Flo on this photo. Ernie was about exploring. Mo is the quiet one of the group. Myrtle is adventurous and very fast. Flo is the little one who just want's affection and nothing else. Ernie is a typical male, he is happy when he has a full tummy or when he is asleep or up to no good. Mac


----------



## Guest

*Thank you for the updated pictures Mac there coming along just nicely well done to you
kerry xxx *


----------



## Guest

Oh Mac, they look adorable


----------



## noushka05

they have the cutest little faces Mac, you've done so well with them they look great. xx


----------



## crazycrest

Aww Mac thank you for updating, this picture is adorable, love them 
little squincher's xxx


----------



## Freyja

Thank You Mac for the photos they all look adorable.

How is the weaning going now are they eating solid food now?


----------



## Lumpy

What totally adorable bundles of fur

I was wondering how they were doing - thank you for the update, Mac.


----------



## Guest

Freyja said:


> Thank You Mac for the photos they all look adorable.
> 
> How is the weaning going now are they eating solid food now?


Hello Freyja. They try it some day's, and some day's they will not touch it. It is hard work some day's. Today they have all climbed out of their bed and tormented the life out of Larry ( Samantha's tortoise ). Each day Larry look's like Steve McQueen from the film ' Escape from Colditz ' . He is alway's looking for a new escape route. Mac


----------



## Gobaith

Im glad you're coping well with the pups. They are looking adorable! Lovely lttle bundles of mischief! 
Chloe x


----------



## Vixie

the picture is great, its so sweet, thank you for the update Mac


----------



## Freyja

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Freyja. They try it some day's, and some day's they will not touch it. It is hard work some day's. Today they have all climbed out of their bed and tormented the life out of Larry ( Samantha's tortoise ). Each day Larry look's like Steve McQueen from the film ' Escape from Colditz ' . He is alway's looking for a new escape route. Mac


Its good that they are at least trying solid food they'll get the hang of it. Minni is obviously still giving them plenty of milk

Mac my friend has a tortoise that chases her dogs.She has working lurchers and whippets. They are not frightened by anything but let them see the tortoise they run into their kennels shaking. I posted some photos once of it attacking her mums greyhound.


----------



## holly-baby

they're so sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Guest

Hello. I think i have cracked the weaning. They have eaten a full plate of chopped boiled chicken, mushed up with some of the stock. They loved it. This is the first time they have touched anything solid and they' re 29/30 day's old. I feel quite proud of myself. Thank-you for all of the advice and help. Mac


----------



## Guest

Well done Mac see i told you all your hard work would pull off..Glad the little darling are now picking up!
And so you should be proud of your self you have been great with them!
kerry x


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. I think i have cracked the weaning. They have eaten a full plate of chopped boiled chicken, mushed up with some of the stock. They loved it. This is the first time they have touched anything solid and they' re 29/30 day's old. I feel quite proud of myself. Thank-you for all of the advice and help. Mac


Way to go Mac, you've found something they like!
You really need them to get used to eating it well
& then start to add the puppy mush to it as well,
should be no going back now they've started....well done..I'm impressed 
& you should be proud of yourself, spoilt squincher's xxx


----------



## Freyja

That is fantastic news Mac. All you hard work is now paying off.


You, Diane .Josh and Ella should be really proud of yourselves you've done a fantastic job.


----------



## Guest

Freyja said:


> That is fantastic news Mac. All you hard work is now paying off.
> 
> You, Diane .Josh and Ella should be really proud of yourselves you've done a fantastic job.


Hello Freyja. I do feel quite pleased with myself. Is'nt it frustrating trying to get them to eat? I am a placid man with oodles of patience, but i have to say i was tested with the weaning. Thank-you . Mac


----------



## Freyja

It is Mac very frustrating. 

I'm still waiting for mine to be born Freyja's pups are due on saturday but I don't think she's having many. She doesn't even look pregnant.


----------



## Guest

Freyja said:


> It is Mac very frustrating.
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine to be born Freyja's pups are due on saturday but I don't think she's having many. She doesn't even look pregnant.


Hello Freyja. I hope she has an easy birth. Today mine have eaten carrot's with chicken and some mushy JWB. They loved it. Also i took them onto the side garden today. They enjoyed that too, although Florrie did'nt wander to far from me. Here are some photo's i took. They are very poor quality has i took them with the mobile phone.Myrtle is now called Dora, because she is alway's the first to explore. You can see in the photo's she is way ahead in front. The other's tend to follow her. She is now the smallest. Mac


----------



## Guest

Great pictures Mac..and im so glad they are now picking up!
Well done to you


----------



## crazycrest

Oh Mac the squincher's are coming on so well, they look really good!
They look like they're having a great time exploring the garden too,
You've all done a fantastic job....well done xxx


----------



## Guest

crazycrest said:


> Oh Mac the squincher's are coming on so well, they look really good!
> They look like they're having a great time exploring the garden too,
> You've all done a fantastic job....well done xxx


Hello Cheryl . Did you know ' Squincher' is my favourite word. Thank-you for reminding me of it. I have only done a fantastic job because your lovely lass and yourself and a lot of other's on here gave me endless support. I am in your debt. Mac


----------



## noushka05

They are just the Cutest little pups Mac, they really do look fantastic Squincher is a great word isnt it xx


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> They are just the Cutest little pups Mac, they really do look fantastic Squincher is a great word isnt it xx


Hello Jo. Thank-you love. Squincher is the most perfect word ever. Mac


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Cheryl . Did you know ' Squincher' is my favourite word. Thank-you for reminding me of it. I have only done a fantastic job because your lovely lass and yourself and a lot of other's on here gave me endless support. I am in your debt. Mac


I will never see puppies as anything else now Mac, Sammy left us all something to remember her by & Squincher's it is for me 
We have alway's been happy to help those that will help themselves & other's! You owe us nothing xxx


----------



## Guest

I was asked to do this for mum and pops. The pupsters will be 8 weeks old soon and they have new families to go too. What an experiance!I wouldnt have missed it for the world but i have no intentions of doing it again. Thanks for the support . Beth


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Bet it will be hard to let them go!!!! Been thinking of you all a lot lately.... hope you, Josh and Ella are keeping well...xxxxxx


----------



## crazycrest

Diane&Mac said:


> I was asked to do this for mum and pops. The pupsters will be 8 weeks old soon and they have new families to go too. What an experiance!I wouldnt have missed it for the world but i have no intentions of doing it again. Thanks for the support . Beth


Thank's for updating us Beth, I hear most of your new's from Kez,
but it's alway's lovely to hear from any of the family 
I wish all the puppies & new owner's much fun & many happy year's
together! Now you may all be able to take a little time to relax, as
much as the experience is lovely, it's also blimmin hard work &
emotionally draining, especially if the litter doesn't do particularly well
or if thing's go wrong! You've had your fair share of thatmy lovelies x x x


----------



## Guest

Got some new pics before they go.


----------



## Guest

The one where they on a bed is to show you how dinky Dora is at the side of Maureen. Shes teeny


----------



## noushka05

aww i love them Beth:001_wub:


----------



## Guest

aw beth the are stunning!! she is small isnt she awww bless her..thank you for sharing these pictures with us
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Looks like you've all done a marvelous job bringing them up, bet you are going to miss them


----------



## Guest

rona said:


> Looks like you've all done a marvelous job bringing them up, bet you are going to miss them


I am  . Beth


----------

